# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 23



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ha ha got on first 

doodler good luck again cant stop thinking about you honey, everything possible is crossed

hi to everyone hope y ou are all well

back tomorrow

k x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

thanks for all the positive messages and sympathy - I'm sorry I've been hibernating/keeping busy and only just caught up with most of them. It *was* over for us - i guess i accepted it was last Tuesday as the hospital seemed sure and we were a day over when we should have tested, but it was confirmed on Friday with HCG down to less than 5. It was a really tough week - i'm beginning to feel a bit more together but there've been tears most days... Guests all weekend and DH's birthday party yesterday has at least kept my mind busy and i'm beginning to be a bit less obsessively miserable!

We're going to make a plan for the next steps this week - either a cycle starting in late May or late June - not sure if I want to get on with it or need a breather (and not have to ask for more time off work quite so soon ) In my blacker moments when i expect to be one the ones for whom IVF doesn't work I need to have some other options, and wonder if male factor problems are 'all' that is stopping us. So DH has said he'd accept that after 3 more ICSI attempts we should consider donor sperm. Has any one else here explored/thought about that? I'd dread going through even more IVF, but I suppose DIUI might have a chance

Doodler - thanks for your PM . Really hope tomorrow brings good news for you   

Sorry for no more personals,

love,

Katerina


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Really, really sorry to read your news *Katerina*  It's hard to offer any advice other than to stress what so many people said to me after our first go, which is to try to hang on to some hope because the odds are supposedly quite good for us girls where MF is the only identified problem. Hopefully you'll be able to get to ET this time from a fresh cycle, which should significantly increase your likelihood of a good result next time       Hopefully a follow up appointment will help answer any questions and put your mind at ease too.

*Doodler* - still thinking of you and keeping everything crossed      

Hello to everyone else, just making the most of the clocks changing, I haven't seen this time of night for a while  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just a quicky...

Doodler, thinking of you and hoping for a positive outcome today

Katerina, I'm so very sorry that this wasn't your time  

Dawn, I'm in on the 10th for my scan so we'll be around about the same time...

Better go, love to everyone

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Another quickie,

Doddler, just wanted to let you know that I was thinking of you today,     as well.

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just came on to check on you

doodler thinking of you honey      

katerina so sorry honey, nothing i can say to make it any better   take care, thinking of you

jayne good luck for scan

hi vonnie/ elaine hope you are well

ok got to get on will come back again to check if doodler has posted

k x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Came on to catch up with the news....

*Katerina*- am so sorry to hear the news that it was a biochemical after all  It's an emotional thing to deal with so don't beat yourself up over the tears  Hope the busy weekend helped you keep occupied. Sounds like you have a plan for the future with a possible fresh cycle in May. No reason not to think that this one won't be successful; the rates are always better with fresh rather than FET  Realise it's a hard thing to be looking ahead into the realms of donor issues but keep positive that ICIS will work for you both    There are other boards that discuss using donor's so you might want to have a read there too?

*Doodler*- Thinking of you         

*Jayne*- hope you're not working too hard and the end is in sight for the MSc  How's the downreg going? I'm assuming the 3 week+ downreg is because of the embryologists being off? Hope it goes quickly so you can get back onto stimms and the happy hormones  

*Dawn*- I take it it'll be the same for you as well. Longer downreg? Hope it's going ok 
*
Elaine*- wow awake after 10pm I'm impressed  Hope you're keeping well 

*Vonnie*- very jealous of the Tiffany shopping  Hope you enjoyed it 
*
Kirsty*- how's you? Hope you're feeling better after the op. Have you started on the clomid again or do you need to wait for next AF 

Hope everyone else is well  I'm on a day off today so am relaxing at home (with the workmen upstairs cutting tiles  ) Renovations coming along nicely. Hoping to finish by end of next week! With any luck we can get the decorating done before the bump makes an appearance 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi maz just put your feet up honey, just at end of lunch break at work so gotta run will come back and see if any updates in coffee break later (working till 6.30pm tonight)

have to wait on af before start clomid again so will see, could be a long wait

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

just got back from tres formidables holidays in French France and ignored all the post to catch up on this thread. 
Look at dh's face  !

We had lovely time staying with friends in Paris who have a tiny baby "Lou". They have a very french attitude to medicine etc and baby bathtime featured all kinds of creams potions and lotions as well as squirting stuff up pour baby's nostril to come out the other one ! poor Lou but she is very very mignonne!
we also went to Arles and ate ourselves stupid, caught some rays and went riding horses accross the Camargue (very scary for me but I loved it !)

*Katerina* so very sorry to read your news and particularly that the agony was strung out, but as you say, you got further than ever before.
Please please don't doubt that it will work for you . I am sure that the overstimulation of your ovaries and the fact that your embies had to be frozen is a major thing and that a fresh , properly monitored cycle will be a completely different kettle of fish and much more promising
It is so hard to look ahead and think abou t going through it all again. You need to get over this first so don't feel bad about how you feel. Good to hear that you are keeping busy, do take time for yourself .  

*Doodler* - Got it all crossed.Praying, wishing, hoping for you and your embie. Really really hope that it's a lovely sticker. Sending big hugs to you and dh. Don't know much about hcg but hope yours is doubling as we speak. We are all rooting for this to work for you      

love, x x

hello to everybody else - am off to tackle the washing pile and placate my husband


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

still no news from doodler?? cant stop thinking about you honey

mimou glad you had a good time in france

at work have to run

kirsty xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Been checking on here all the time secretly from work when get chance - also desparate to hear about Doodler and been thinking loads of her over weekend.

Katerina - hope you and DH are looking after each other - you are in my thoughts. xx

Hello to everyone elsexx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
sorry to say level was down to less than 1 today  I know it was a long shot after thurs  early level but still the furthest we've got and we knew the embryo was competent and fully tested so pretty devastated. Thanks for all your support and messages its made a big difference as always in getting me through it.What next? We threw everything that that one and pretty much been on drugs for 7 mths between the 2xEC and 1 FET and the immune stuff- feel worn out.

Katerina- I'm sorry to hear your results was the same  Thinking of you. Definitely explore all the options to make sure you've covered the bases would be my advice- we've learned so much from the last 2 cycles at least we know what we're up against.

chat soon. dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Doodler,

Don't know what to say hun                       Am devastated for you. Sending you and DH the hugest 

All my love
Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

doodler,

so very very sorry to hear your news. You and dh will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
How inadequate words are - but just wanted to say that I am full of admiration for you and all that you have gone through .
You have been such a wonderful f-friend to all of us - just wanted to say how sad I am to read this news 

love mimou x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

Absolutely devasted to hear your news, don't really know what to say other than sending you and your DH a big    and to let you know that I'm thinking of you both.

Love vonnie xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Doodler

sending my love too...  



Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Doodler,
Although I don't even know you - been thinking about you and am *so * sorry and sad now to hear this news  .

Thoughts with you
Helenxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Doodler  . I've only just been able to get on - have been thinking of you all day. I can't tell you how much I wish the news had been different. I just feel miserable for you  . I don't know what else to say - I know how much this means to you and how hard you've tried and it's just not fair. I'm on the end of the phone or a PM if you want and feel up to a chat. Sending you lots of love and hugs - and to DH too.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Ladies, I am absolutly gutted for you.       Its so not fair.  Take care, and hugs to you all.

Love Michellle


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Doodler
You have been in my thoughts all weekend - it is so difficult to say in words how I am feeling for you right now...... 
So sorry to hear this news.  Sending you lots of love.   

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Doodler

I'm so sorry to hear your news, have been thinking about you all day.     
Hope you, DH and Max-a -doodle are being good to each other, and take the time you need to get through this hard and very sad time.
Take care 
Dawnxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Katerina - I'm so sorry your news wasn't good. If you do decide to go down the DIUI route, the clinic I'm at in Glasgow does IUI and donor stuff (I know that the ERI doesn't do IUI any more) - let me know once you feel up to it if you want any more info.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Doodler - so sorry to hear your news - don't know what to say except send all my sympathy.  Your poor body has gone through so much and got so close & you know you tried as hard as you possibly could...     

Jan - thanks for the offer re. donor information - will take you up on it in a few weeks when i've got my head together!  Good luck with your IUI   

love
K xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Doodler - I'm so sorry, take care of each other.
Love L x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone It means a lot to have support.I don't think we're ready to give up just yet as this was really our first "proper" try with the right tx but we'll see how we feel given some time.Physically and financially we need a break from tx for a while- its just been so intense in US.I don't want to drag the thread down-for every difficult case like me there are so many more for whom straight forward treatment can and does work- if i had a £ for everyone I've seen get pregnant on this site...

Katerina- how are you bearing up?   Jans a great source of info so you'll be in safe hands.

dx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

So sorry that I have not been able to get on here for a few days - just catching up now.

Doodler - I am just so very sorry to read your news.  Karen is so right... you have been such a fabulous and supportive FF to so many of us on here and I am just so sad to hear that this wasn't to be.  I guess you are right to consider this your first "proper" try in terms of all that you know now but you must be so exhausted after all of this plus the Edinburgh experience.  The stress of that is still fairly fresh in my mind and to add in all the travel, logistics plus monumental drug regimes required for the US is impossible to imagine.  There is of course little I can say to try and make any of this good.  Just want you to know I am thinking of you and that we are all here for you as you have been for us  

Katerina - so sorry to read your news as well.  Take all the time you need - I am sure there is no right or wrong answer as to whether to take a break or carry on asap.  You and DH will know what feels right.  

Jayne - hope you are getting on OK   

Love to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Doodler* - just wanted to say how very sorry I am too to read your news   You are such a fabulous FF to all of us, and I know we probably can all feel your pain because we've all been behind you all the way, so desperate for it to work for you  We'll also all be here for you over the coming weeks/months and will be right behind you when you're ready to move forward  Mimou's right though, words are so inadequate in these situations 

Best wishes and massive hugs 
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sorry first i have been able to get on today

doodler am in tears, so so sorry honey dont know what to say, sending you and steven a big    and we are here for you anytime you need us     take care honey

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Doodler - I am so sorry to hear your news.   Take care.  Like everyone else, its hard to find the right words, especially when you have been through so much.

Katerina, sorry to hear your news too, take care.   

Hello to everyone else, sorry not been about much, will be back soon to catch up.

Chook


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Doddler*- sending a huge  Am pleased for you that you've decided you still want to continue. It *can* work and it *will* work  Realise it has been a long road this cycle and you need a break to allow your body and sanity to recover. Just want you to know we're all here for you and will be here when you start again  

*Dawn & Jayne*- hope you guys are coping okay with down reg and not too hormonal at the moment 

*Chook*- you still on course for starting in May. Not long now 

*Katerina*- Hope you and DH are doing okay  I'm sure Jan will be able to help with any Donor questions you might have.

*Jan*- hope all well with you. You off for Easter holidays just now? Hope you have something nice planned 

*Mimou*- glad you had a lovely time in France  Hope all goes well at your appointment this month at ARGC  (it is next week isn't it?)

Lots of  to everyone else. Hope everyone else is well wherever they are at.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Doodler and Katerina
i dont know what to say........ im devestated for you both.
Sending you lots of support and hugs!!!!! 
hopefully next time things will be better for you guys!! 

Luck to evryone else!
I go back on tues 8th(day before my birthday,hope its going to be a good birthday present for me and hubby) for my blood test to see if im pg. 
Until them im im carrying on  as PUPO!

Jambo hope the downregs are not to bad for you!!
I have to say i had a great nurse when i went in for my recovery and ET, Emma, she just made evrything so great and such a good laff, realy puts you at ease!

best go im night shift

Hugs to evryone!!!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all doing okay?  

Doodler good to hear your doing okay and glad to hear that you've decided not to give up, as Maz said it can and it WILL work for us all.  I guess you will be having some time out to give your body a break from the drugs etc.

Katerina, how are you doing, hope your feeling better and you and your DH are taking care of one another.

Abbey, great news about being pupo,   for you.

Jambo & Dawn, how's the d/r going, hopefully not to bad.

Maz, not long now you must be getting excited now.

Anyway just a quickie from me but hello to everyone and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Abbey- good luck hon-fingers crossed you'll be staying pregnant for the long haul   

vonnie-I see you're a third of the way to your weight loss goal- well done!I can recommend the horrendous drug regime I've been on- only positive thing to come out this cycle is I lost weight with the nausea!

katerina-how are you both? 

jayne and Dawn- how is the d/r going- any moody moments yet?

Maz- how is the house coming on- will it be ready in time- maybe we should start placing bets 

Jan- when do you start IUI cycle?

kirsty- hi- how are you all? did you get any further with your weight loss problem?

mimou- a trip to france sounds like just the job- are you all set to go with your list of questions for ARGC?

Hi to everyone- what are your updates?

I've spent the day trying to find somewhere for us to live in 8 wks when the house is sold and keep bursting into tears-even the baby bunny in the front garden set me off- what a cutie- I'd adopt it if doodle dog would let me!

dx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm back in one piece I think   - a bit less optimistic, but feeling strong enough to decide to just carry on and try again.  So I'm calling the hospital at the end of the month (next AF) for a baseline scan and d/regging in mid May or possibly trying short protocol which means no d/r but start with the following AF.  So a May/June cycle, but trying to have some fun this month without giving up all the healthy stuff   

Doodler - sorry about the bunny   - daft things were setting me off too, but it does get less raw      Good luck with the househunting  

Abbey - well done for getting PUPO, and fingers crossed for the 8th   , I liked Emma too.

Vonnie - how are you doing post-NY  ?  hope the bills haven't arrived yet  

Mimou - your holiday in France sounds wonderful. I hope you're feeling positive about your appointment at the ARGC and you've got the blood tests and notes you needed    I'm looking forward to hearing what its really like  

Jayne, Dawn - i'm thinking of you both d/regging and hoping its going okay   ..  I've found it worse every time I've done it so I'm hoping its not working out that way for you, and you're finding lots of nice ways to relax and feel good about this cycle   

Hello to Kirsty, Helen, Ebony, Chook, Elaine, Maz, Jo, Jan, Fin, Michelle   sorry if I've missed anyone 

love

Katerina


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

Katerina - good to hear you are feeling a little better and are planning ahead. Good Luck with your plans for a fresh cycle - I am sure it will be different when you are properly dosed and montitored. Like your idea about the healthy stuff AND the fun stuff - she says while taking a swig of wine !

Doodler - good luck with home search - what a hard situation to be moving house on top of all you have been through.  I hope you can manage to make it as painless as possible - I am sure all the fabulous landscaping and planting you did got you  a premium on your sale price. Are you planning to buy or rent ?

Jane - how is d/r going ? Hope it's being nice to you (some hope !)
Dawn -are you shooting up the happy stuff too ? Hope all is going well

Maz - lovely to hear from you - how are you feeling ? Bumpy ? Are you worn out ? Keep us posted and big hugs for the last weeks   

Vonnie - any weight loss tips ? I have lost all my self discipline after packing my face with scrumptious french food. Feel very flobbery  What are your plans if any tx wise ?

Good luck abbys   

Jo - how are you doing ? Not long to go now ! How exciting !  

I am off school this week - have face ache from smiling  - enjoying gardening , eating and being lazy.
I have got a GP appointment tommorrow to find out the results of my hormone tests  
Am quite convinced that FSH will have gone loopo 
I have appt at argc on the 15th with dh to do a sperm assesment as well. I have not told work yet about going to a clinic in London but they must be wondering why I need a whole day off. Thank goodness my male colleagues are very discreet and don't asl me many questions. If consult and tests go to plan , I will have to grasp the nettle and tell them. I am still not sure about cycling - part of me thinks a lot about adoption for a variety of reasons.
I teach a  'challenging' but lovable boy who is in foster care and I overheard other kid asking him why he could not get adopted and he said "I'm too old- nobody wants people as old as me"  - Very ironic when I am bellyaching about being too old too ! 
I could have hugged him - but remained  'profesh'  Just so many things to think about  

enough of my navel gazing 

Kirsty - hope you are piling on the pounds - you can have some of mine. Hope polyp has sorted itself out and you and Caelean are doing good.

hello to Jan, Kat, Helen, Ebony and everybody else

mimoux


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls

Just dropping a note on here in my lunch hour from work.  

Doodler - just wanted to say I am thinking of you - I can really understand you things setting you off - I seem to constantly see pregnant woman and babies when I am shopping - and never go down the aisles with the baby food.....  DP says I just notice pregnant women and babies more than others because of my situation.  One of the girls that sits beside me has just found out she is expecting her first child.  All I hear all day is talk of pregnancy and babies - sometimes at more tearful moments I have to leave my desk.... its crazy!!  Still - like Maz and Vonnie said - it WILL work for all of us......
I am so pleased you are looking forward and at least all the house stuff (although stressful) will focus you for the months ahead.  

Katerina - glad to hear you have plans for a fresh cycle - thats really great.  May/June cycle sounds good - got everything crossed for you.

Jayne/Dawn - hope the d/r is going well for you.  

Abby - sending you lots of happy thoughts during this time of PUPO - and have everything crossed for happy news on 8th.

Mimou - know what you mean about people at work.  I have had to get blood taken for FSH etc. twice this week and my arm looks as though I have been beaten up!!  All black and blue - so difficult to remember to hide it.  I have not told work just now but July (during my d/reg) is our busy time so might have to come clean!!

Well thats almost lunch hour over - just realised I have rabbled on a bit!!

Hello to Maz/Vonnie/Jo/Kirsty/Jan/Kat/Helen and everybody else.  

Speak soon
Hannahxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls 

Sorry I've not been on for a while, d/r has been sending me slightly  , plus have ended up with a nasty cold and sore throat was off work for a couple of days.  Hopefully over the worst of it - d/r and cold, and hoping for some happy hormones next week!

Katerina - sending you and DH a big  , so sorry to hear your news, but glad you are coming to terms with things and have a plan for May/June.  Short protocol with no d/r sound like a good idea, I agree with you d/r seems to get worse, although not sure whether thats just having the cold as well.  I must admit I've had those thoughts too in my darker moments, about whether MF is all that's going on.  Will see what happens this time, and then maybe take things further.

Doodler - how you doing hun?   You have been such an inspiration to us all, and I think you truly deserve a break to get through things.  Don't think Max will let you have the bunny though  .  Good luck with finding somewhere to live, thing renting for a while might take some of the pressure off you for a little while, until you get your head around what you're really looking for.  How's your mum keeping?  Test results were due this month too weren't they?  Sending you all a big   

Jayne - hey cycle buddy, how you doing?   Hope d/r isn't sending you loopy too?  Don't think I could cope with an extra week, so hoping for some happy hormones next week.  Any more progress on the re-writes?

Maz - I started a week later than Jayne, so have hopefully missed having to do another week!  Hope you enjoyed your day off and the builders were making you cups of tea and not the other way around!  When do you finish up from work?  Not long now - are you getting excited?  

Mimou - welcome back, your holiday sounds fab!  How did your GP appt go today?  Good news I hope, and more info for your ARGC appt.  There's an adoption thread on here somewhere, I'm sure the girls there would give you help and advice - whichever route you choose, you'll make a great mum 

Chook - good to hear from you, how you doing?  Won't be long until you start treatment    

Abbey - how's th e 2ww treating you, hope you're not going to mad.  Sending you lots of luck and     for your test next Tues, keep us up to date.

Hannah - I know exactly how you feel about pregnant colleagues - Out of a team of 6 of us, I've had 4 colleagues off on Maternity leave - all overlapping!!  Keep your chin up though, it'll be your turn soon enough  

Kat - how you doing after your Op?  Hope all is healing nicely.  Any plans for moving forward with txt?  

Big hugs to everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Doodler:  Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news.  I wish it had not been so.  I'm glad that the journey is not yet over for you and your DH.  You must feel pretty wiped after 7 intense months of tx and travel - be kind to yourself, you really did so well with this tx - gave it the very best shot.  Thinking of your mum too    

Dawn:  Hope they let you near those happy hormones soon and that the cold clears up.  You can do it!

Katerina:  Thinking of you and sending you a big  .  It sounds like you have a plan which is really good.

Jayne:     hope D/R is doing its job.

Abbey:  I hope that the 2ww is going well for you.    

Mimou:  Hope that the trip down to ARGC goes smoothly and that your FSH results come back better than you are hoping.  I loved hearing about your holiday!  Can I can come too next time? 

Maz: Are you still working?  How are things going?

Hannah: Hello. Yes, it is hard trying to explain to folk at work why you constantly have a bruise and a plaster on your arm. Will your work be able to give you some space in July? 

Well, I have about 3 weeks to go now, the head is engaged and I have stopped work - I finally feel ready to pack my bag for hosp.  I am thinking of you all so much, IVF does work and I hope so much for all of you that one day you will be in this exciting (and a bit scary) situation. 

Love Jannie xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope everyone is well today.

Glad to have you back Mimou, hope your trip down to ACRG went well.  Been thining about clinics etc again but I think I'll wait until my follow up at the the end of the month.  In terms of weight loss I've started to follow the principle of Weight Watchers agin, did it a few years ago and was the lightest I've ever been also been exercising 4/5 times a week and started running again, although that's only been in the last week.

Jayne and Dawn how are things?  Hoep the headaches aren't to bad.

Doodler, how are you     for you and DH.

Maz & Jannie, not long now.......  

Love to everyone else and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

just on briefly at work to say that I'm still injecting away...I've been working really hard on my rewrites so thats really been keeping my mind off the dowregulating for three whole weeks! And I'm off to a wedding all day tomorrow at Dryburgh Abbey so plenty good things...

Hope you all have a great weekend ahead too..

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Well, for the first time in two years, I'm cycling again! IUI this time, but at least we're doing _something_! I had my baseline scan and bloods on Thursday and started the Letrozole today. Back for a scan and bloods next Saturday to see how I've responded (please, not too many follies  don't want to be cancelled). Then likely another scan on Monday or Tuesday, followed soon after by HCG trigger and insemination on Thursday or Friday. Of course, I know all too well that the schedule can go awry, so I'm not counting on anything! I'm getting Clexane from the trigger jab and I get a second HCG jab to supplement the corpus luteum 7 days after insemination. It's the clexane and the second HCG that are giving me any hope I have for this cycle - clexane for the Factor V Leiden (I had it with my IVF cycle but not for Clomid cycles or any natural cycles). The HCG levels on the three pgs that I had bloods for were really low, so it's just possible that corpus luteum defect might be a factor in the losses and a wee bit of extra help might not be a bad idea. We'll see .

As you can probably tell, I'm not exactly brimming over with optimism. March was the fifth anniversary of starting to ttc and April is the fifth anniversary of the first loss, so our whole ttc experience is tied in with loss. After 5 years, 6 losses, failed IVF and clomid and endless IF/mc tests and tried treatments both conventional and complementary - and a year and a half since the last pg - I'm very realistic about our chances. I said to someone the other day that this feels like the beginning of the end of our ttc. By the time I'm forty (next Feb) I reckon we need to have come to some kind of peace of mind with giving up. BTW this is not a plea for words of encouragement - we are genuinely realistic about all of this and I don't have the same sense of gut-wrenching misery over the idea of it not working that I used to have. I find this reassuring - and I hope those of you feeling that awful sense of desperation about it all might find it reassuring too - it does get easier even when things don't turn out the way you hoped .

Jayne - good luck with the jabs and the rewrites - hope both work . Dryburgh Abbey sounds like a great place to have a wedding - hoping they managed to catch the gorgeous weather this morning/early afternoon and didn't get hit by the hail and rain this afternoon!

Vonnie - I also need to get down to some serious weight loss. My weight loss ticker hasn't been updated for a while and I'm afraid that if I did update it, it'd have to be UP the way . Well done on the exercise - that's the tough bit, getting into good habits again.

Jannie and Maz - into the final furlong now! So good to see success stories - like Doodler says, there's been a lot from our thread, so us old-timers are the exception, not the rule.

Dawn - Hope you're feeling better. DR and cold sounds like a bad combo to me!

Mimou - Good luck down at the ARGC. They get such good results there. We've been down for a consult in the past but just didn't feel up to the IVIG the wanted me to do for the immune issues. I hate to say this, but from bitter experience myself, I'd have to say I wouldn't tell work about tests/cycling. Unless you're in private education and it's different there, we are not entitled to any payed leave for IF treatment. I found this out when my ARGC apt had to come as unpaid leave. I was naively honest with my boss about my tests/treatment and discovered that my trips to the mc clinic were coming out of "family" leave and once they ran out I was down to unpaid leave. Spoke to the union about this, but apparently IF treatment is "a choice". Given my time again, I'd be less open. My GP would almost certainly have signed me off with non-specific gynae problems and I've discovered that many other teachers do it that way. I hate lying, but on the other hand I really resent having to lose out AGAIN on what is, after all, a physical problem that requires treatment to allow me to do what the rest of the world sees as a right until you can't do it naturally . If I could choose my holiday dates or work flexi time, I'd do it that way, but our job doesn't allow for that. You can tell this is a bugbear for me - can't you ?!

Doodler - Hope you're hanging in there. Don't blame you for feeling a bit fragile. Will PM you back re other stuff.

Hi to Hannah, Elaine, Chook, Twiggy, Lanky, Fin, Jo, Maz and Abbey and anyone else I've missed.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just a wee note to say i'm still hear & thinking of you all.

take care

donna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! We've been doing more cleaning and painting to try to get our house ready for putting on the market. Which won't be until May sometime, but trying to get as much done before my transfer, so I can put my feet up, and DH can wait on me hand and foot! Plus need to get the stress of things out the way first! D/r has eased a little and I'm not getting so cranky, but still really thirsty and got aches and pains in my shoulders. Hopefully will get better with happy hormones on Wednesday.

Need some advice from you lovely ladies - we've been given the chance to go to Blast as we have 7 x day 3 frosties, not sure what to do. On our last FET cycle we had 8 frosties, but only 2 survived the thaw, although these are from a different cycle. Obviously if less than 5 survive the thaw then we don't have the choice, just a little worried I'll end up with none to put back.  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.

Jannie - wow only 3 weeks to go, that seems to have flown by . Hope your bag is packed and ready to go. Please keep in touch and let us know how everything goes, wishing you lots of luck and    for the weeks ahead and the big day!

Jayne - how you doing on your mammoth d/r?  Not long to go now, rewrites must be a great distraction. Hope you had a good time at the wedding, and the weather held up for you in the Borders

Jan - congrats on cycling again!  Must be exciting and scary all at the same time  Glad you've got lots of support through the process and the extra drug regime must give you some hope . You really helped my through a tough time with the due date of my 1st loss, and you've been a great ff to us all, here's hoping that you'll be having some good anniversary's to look forward too next year  Let us know how everything goes next week   

Donna - wow, 3 week to go for your too! There must have been something in the water in August - with you, Jannie and Maz all ready to pop soon!  Hope you've got your bag packed and are taking is easy. wishing you lots of luck and    

Vonnie - well done you on getting back to the weighTwitchers regime, and all the exercising. Takes real motivation. Good luck for your follow up appt, hope you can get some answers to your questions and find a way forward. 

Doodler - how you doing hun?  

Abbey - hope you're coping with the 2ww, good luck for Tuesday    

I'm not sure who, but someone asked about support for their DH/DP? I noticed an advert the last time I was in the waiting room for a mens fertility support website: http://www.mensfe.net/ Not sure what its like, but through I'd let us MF's know.

Take care and enjoy the rest of your weekend
Dawnxx

/links


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie to say am thinking of you all will try and get on tomorrow for personals

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just a quickie from me too to wish everyone well and let you know I am reading and thinking of you all, and hope to get around to a better post soon.

*Jayne and Dawn* - good to see you're both surviving downreg well and hopefully you'll both be getting those lovely happy hormones soon    With regards to your query Dawn, we originally planned to go for eSET which would have meant taking the embies to blast. However after much consideration I concluded I preferred the idea of our embies having more time to develop in a natural environment. Plus it's impossible to know how many embies get to blast in-utero as opposed to in the culture dish and whether some that wouldn't survive the latter would do better in-utero, if you see what I mean. Don't know whether that's any help, but just thought I'd let you know what swayed us  It also reduced the amount of time waiting to put the embies back anxiously wondering how they were getting on 

Hope to be back on soon for some proper personals 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Just catching up quickly with everyone's news. *Jan* - good luck with your IUI - its interesting to know more about how it works as ERI don't seem to do it. Hope the extra HCG is just what you need.

*Dawn* - its really hard to know on the blast question. Lots of other clinics seem to go for it more routinely and get good results that way, and we did _slightly_ better with it, but I wasn't sure that single blast would be much better than double Day 3 transfer and that gave me a lot of angst, with the clinic only agreeing to put two back on the day because they weren't confident of the quality... But I felt that their requirement to have 5 good ones on Day3 to go to blast must be reasonably cautious and leave them pretty confident there would be at least one good one left on Day 5. And they will re-freeze 'spare' blasts - one of ours was  On balance, it introduces significantly more uncertainty since you can't know how yours will thaw  but it did feel like doing an extra thing . Good luck with the happy hormones on Wednesday 

Elaine - i think you said you took co-Q10 last cycle - can you tell me when you started/stopped taking it and what dose you took? I'm trying to decide what vitamins etc to do this time and thought i'd give it a go. How are you feeling? 

Hope Dryburgh Abbey was good, Jayne - we had a lovely weekend near there in February and are definitely going back, it was beautiful.

Better go to bed - had a nice relaxing weekend trying to throw off the cold I've had all week but i've still got a cough and yukky throat now 

All the best,

Katerina x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi *Katerina*  I took the co-enzyme Q10 from pretty much when we arranged the cycle, which I think would have been November for treatment starting in December. I took 3 x 30mg capsules per day (so total 90mg per day) and DP should have taken the same dose, but he just took 30mg per day. I kept taking them until and gradually phased them out about a week after I got my BFP. Thanks for asking after me  Still nauseous on and off most days (had a bad day today), getting a lot of headaches and really tired, but certainly not complaining  I'll be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you for this cycle Katerina 

Best wishes,
Elaine 

PS I forgot to say earlier to *Jan* hope those follies are developing nicely but staying in check


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just a quickie again just on a very quick lunch break at work

jan good luck with iui honey have everything crossed for you

elaine glad to here you are doing well

katerina hope your cold is better honey

ok really have to run

speak soon

thinking of you all

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

at work so just been catching up on everyone's posts...

The wedding was fab...but alcohol and hormones don't go!  Thought I'd lost my wedding ring on the bus back and was howling      I don't even normally wear the thing.  Anyway back to normal today.  Feel like I've been d/r for ever.  Still the end is in sight.  I've got an MRI scan next Wednesday so lets hope they find a brain in there  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi girls, 

just a quickie as I've got a cat curled up on my knee and I'm typing at an awkward angle! 

Katerina  - I took co-enzyme Q10 too...started about 8 weeks before I started d/r and stopped after embryo transfer.  Good luck x

Jayne - I had to downreg for 3 weeks too though I found once I started stimming everything went really fast...fingers crossed xx  Are you renewing your ticket next season?  I've got the money ready to go...though just noticed that the first game is 9th August so not sure I'll be making that one!

Doodler - thinking of you xx

Jan - all the best for this cycle.

Dawn - fingers crossed and loads of luck x

Hi to everyone else  

Take care
L x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Jan - how stupid of me not to realise you'd started cycling sorry but I haven't been on for a while- my pm won't make any sense now  Understand where you're coming from on all levels and feeling for you. This however is different tx and more importantly relevant tx so there' still room for some optimism- I'll do that bit fr you     It must be very hard after so many losses  As for all the work/time off thing- couldn't agree more baout the unfairness of it. We "choose" IF do we? 

dawn-bring on the happy drugs! d/r is the pits and you're right to get all the house stuff done now- it takes forever doesn't it- I was quite worn out by the time I flew to vegas and the house was on the market  Re the blasts-you've probably made up your mind by now but for what its worth- its a tricky decision as you've been through a thaw before. My clinics research shows that usually only competent embryos will survive the thaw( in their case mostly blasts they freeze) but they use a vitrification process not freezing as such and have a 95% thaw rate, so you can't say at ERI that it is anything to do with embryo quality when their thaw rates are what they are. I think you can only go on the embryologists report on the thaw day to see how many have thawed- if lots have then go for blast as higher success rate, if not just put them back once they've worked out which ones are developing.I was terrified my single blast wouldn't thaw and was amazed to have a picture of it hatching within hours.Clever little things. Good luck though- you'll be PUPO before you know it  
thanks for asking about Mum- we haven't really been thinking about it too much- one thing at a time but she has another full body CT scan on 22nd april to see if the lung lesions have grown or not-which is obviously diagnostic of malignancy- she won't get the results till 22nd May though- 

mimou- did you get any answers on your E2 level? How did ARGC go?   We've been toying with adoption too- cycling is hard especially when you've had setbacks.

Jannie/Maz/ Donna- can't believe you are all due so soon- seems like no time since we were all bemoaning our lack of BFPs over coffee and cake  I just want to wish all of you a restful last few weeks( some hope!) and calm thoughts at what i know ,must be a scary time no matter how much you want to meet your babies- remember to keep us posted and text one of us with any news or get DH to let us know   good luck for safe deliveries.

jayne- good luck with MRI scan- I know they're goign to find your huge brain in there as you've been so busy studying!Seriously hope it goes ok. D/r for 3 weeks   poor you- hated it when they made me do that.Soon be onto the goodies 

katerina-I took 30mg co-q10, 3 x eskimo oils, 500mg vit c, pre natal vits, and some other stuff for specific problems as per Zita West.Getting back in the saddle helps at your stage of tx- I always like a plan and SP is defo to be considered if you're not older. I was thwarted at ERI from doing that as got a cyst- no d/r has to be good 

elaine- hope symptoms aren;t taking the shine off 

ebony- its hard when everyone else seems to be pregnant round about you- I'm definitely a magnet for pregnant women- when i went to see a consultant the other week on an unrelated thing- she was about to give birth- acupuncturist was pregnant, everyone i seem to come into contact with is pregnant  you gotta laugh or you'd cry more!

kirsty- what news?

abbey- hows the 2ww going- sending you positive thoughts!  
Sorry if I missed anyone.

Had miscarriage on saturday  wasn't expecting anymore than a slightly heavier /more painful AF as it was only 5wks but ended up doubled up in agony for 4 hrs- dh wanted to take me to hospital by the time I was panting with the pain and couldn't sit down- then i passed a large piece of tissue- definitely not AF related. sorry TMI but I'm still in shock.All you girls who've been through m/c must be very brave no to have complained or else typical me has to do it worse. I do feel bizarrely comforted to have at least got this far after 5 EC cycles and 4 transfers- it does feel like we're on the right track but I'm very sad it didn't work out for this embryo after it going through, biopsy, freezing and thawing and doing so well.Bloody immune system 

dx


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys!
Hope everyones doing ok!
I am so nervous!
I go to get my pg blood test 2mo, im so scared! ive been having pains and ive done two home pregnancy tests which were both pos! Just wont believe it till i have had boolds done!
Fingers crossed for me guys!!!

Beat go im at work


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Abbey- 2 positive tests are a positive but best to get the levels checked to be sure  but very optimistic for you   

My consultant emailed me back re saturday's pain and said it sounds like membranous dysmenorrhea where the entire womb lining comes out at once which is" unpredictable but inconsequential" not so when you're doubled up in agony! He also said that  an HCG of 12 on day 8 is not a very low level which surprised me- i guess my dates for testing are earlier than ERIs.Still no matter now its all done and dusted.

dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry been away for so long -been suffering with stomach probs recently that now they think may be lactose intolerance so having a test for that next week   !!  Oh well will be interesting to see the result of that...
Just a quickie to say   and looking forward to tomorrow afternoon   til we see the doc at ERI to see what is next for us.  We've just had a run through of the questions we have thought of but I guess there will not be as many answers as there are questions  

Doodler - Take good care of yourself   

Abbey - lots of           for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Back on soon with an update..

Thinking of you all
all the best
Hx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all new on this
im so sad reading all your posts makes me relise im not the only one desprate for a child.
Bit about me been with my partner for 4 years, 2 years ago he had testicular cancer, he had to have surgery to remove 1 Just about 1 wk before surgery he had to go to eri to do 3 sperm samples 1 on the morning of his surgery we were told he had a low aperm count his 3 samples were frozen. we decided we did want a child been off the pill for 2 years nothing has happened im 24 hes 32
had blood tests from gp to check for ovulation now getting refered to eri for more tests for me and to test partners sperm as gp said he may have been under too much stress and pressuer before doing the samples.
i really want to have a child its so hard seeing everyone getting pregnant so easy
if anyone could give me any info and advice not sure bout lots of things really confused

abbey good luck with your blood test


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!!
Just had to share my news!
Emma phoned me to tell me I had a  from my blood test this morning
I just cant believe it!!
Im numb!!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Abbey, yippppeeee, let me be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS and well done.  Hope you're still on cloud nine.  Enjoy every minute.  

Michelle, glad you made it over to this thread.  Welcome  

Doodler, so sorry to hear about your experience.  I had a M/C at 7 and a half weeks in Prague away with the football.  It was a nightmare and so I sympathise with you more than you'll ever know...

Lorna, am going to renew...but leave it til the last minute before they get my cash...what is your due date

I'd better go, I'm supposed to be doing my essay

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello All,

Congrats Abby bet your on cloud 9, lets hope this is the start of a run of positives for us all.

Doodler, hope you feeling better and the pain has subsided.  Completely understand where your coming from in terms of the pain you went through, not a nice experience.

Jayne, how you feeling.  Hopfully you'll be moving onto the happy drugs soon.  

Flash41, would like to hear how you got on at your follow up today.  I've got mine in 3 weeks.

Michelle, hi and welcome.

Anyway better go, hello and love to everyone else.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Abby- congratulations  great news- good luck 

vonnie- what sort of questions are yu goign to ask them at f-up? 

flash- hope you got some comfort from your f-up today too  I'm interested you think you may have lacotse intolerance- i have problems with that too though not GP diagnosed- via nutritionist and its one of my queries at the mo is not cutting it out completely adding to my immune problemsa that are clearly affecting my implantation. Is your GP running tests?I'd be interested to hear ...another FF who is a dietician has suggested i should be tested for coeliac disease as that often presents as lactose intolerance....

michelle- welcome to the thread- sorry to hear about your journey so far- as if you've not been through enough as a couple.Hope we can help keep you positive and get you through tx 

jayne- essays again?  you're a studyaholic  Just jealous you can apply yourself- don't think i could go back to that.How's d/r horrormones doing? U ok?Good luck for your MRI 

Keeping very busy looking for next house/project- hard to call viewing houses as work as i love having a neb 
dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all 

Just dodging on very quickly during a rare quiet moment at work 

*Abbey* - sheesh, don't know where my brain is but I knew you were testing Tuesday and was going to wish you luck, but I seem to think it's Monday at points today and Thursday at other times  A huge congratulations to you     Really pleased for you  As has already been said, let's hope that's the first of a nice long line of BFPs from this thread 

*Doodler* - the pain of a miscarriage is really horrible, so I totally empathise with you  It's a really horrible experience altogether, so do be kind to yourself. Hopefully this was your body having a trial run and the next attempt will have a much more positive outcome      

*Michelle* - welcome  You will find you are in great company on this thread and it's a good place for people helping you pick yourself up when you're down  Diagnosis and starting out are particularly hard, so give yourselves time to come to terms with things.

*Helen* - hope all goes well at your follow up 

*Dawn* - I think it's tomorrow you're in for a scan isn't it? What time are you in? Hoping it's all go, go, go for those happy hormones      

*Jayne* - yuk, I also had 3 weeks of downreg hell this last time, so also hoping it's a good omen for you  Hope you get those happy hormones back on Thursday     

Hopefully be back on soon for those personals I keep promising  Incidentally, has anybody heard anything from Jo  I notice she's not been on for a few days and am a bit worried because she's been having an eventful time of it 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *Michelle* and welcome to FF 

Are you ttc naturally at the moment or are you due to start IVF ?

Maybe you'd like to post a bit about yourself on the Introductions board. This is where you can "meet" other new members but also helps us to point you in right direction and give you hints and tips to navigate the board and find other boards on FF that you may find of interest.

I'm not at ERI but I'm one of the moderators so give me a shout if you have any questions.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi natasha
yes we have been trying naturally for 2 years went to gp last week getting referred to eri for tests
my partner has a low sperm count just really upset that it hasent happened
does anyone know what the waiting list is how long do we have to wait?

abbey well done on   really pleased for you  take care of your self and baby let your man do everythin u relax
luv michelle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

michelle1984 said:


> hi natasha
> yes we have been trying naturally for 2 years went to gp last week getting referred to eri for tests
> my partner has a low sperm count just really upset that it hasent happened
> does anyone know what the waiting list is how long do we have to wait?


Hi again

Sorry to hear of your problems and your partners cancer 

Obviously you're more than welcome to stay on this ERI IVF thread as I know the lovely ladies are very friendly & supportive, but as you're ttc naturally and not currently going through IVF, you may like to chat to the ladies on the Midlothian board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=283.0

There's also a thread on the 2ww for ladies who are ttc naturally & in 2ww (2 week wait, from ovulation)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135109.0

and as well as those boards/threads, there's also a thread on the In Between Treatments board and there's a thread on there called TTC naturally with fertility issues which you may like to join as you can chat to other members who are in exactly same position as you which I think you'll find really helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

You may already have found the Male Factors board but just in case not, here's the link to that board too...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

and the Fertility through cancer board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=115.0

I wish you luck & hope that you never have to go down the road of IVF 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Just popping on for a few seconds to catch up - off sick from work as have flu so feeling a bit sorry for myself.

Abbey - well done  thats fantastic news - was thinking about you this morning, so pleased  

Doodler - sorry you have had a bad time of it over weekend, it sounds really awful - cant imagine what you were going through - sending you lots of happy thoughts.  

Michelle - welcome to the thread - I am more of a newby here too - we got referred to ERI for first consultation in January, then just had another appointment to go over everything a few weeks ago.  My DP has had vesectomy so getting op in two weeks (22nd) - providing goes ok - I start tx in June/July.  Hope this helps with timescale for you.  Sure the others who are further on can help more as I am just learning as I go along..... you will find the girls here really help - could not have managed without it.

Helen - hope all went well at ERI this afternoon and you got all your questions answered.

Hi to Elaine, Vonnie, Jayne, Dawn, Katerina, Jan and everyone else.

Speak to you all again soon (away for some cuddles with my cat - better than any flu medicine!!)

Hannahx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

thanks for welcoming me to this thread added sum info at bottom would be great to get advice form you all as im confused lol
thanks again

Doodler = so sorry for what happened at the weekend  take care hope you and dp are ok xxx 

love michelle


----------



## JJ1980 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi girls!!!
I've been reading your thread and thought you would be the perfect people to give me some advice.  I'm currently in the process of choosing a clinic for ICSI with surgical sperm retrieval - we are self-funding - and not sure where to go.  Think we've narrowed it down to the ERI or the Glasgow CRM.  The latter is more expensive it seems but does egg sharing, seems quite new and has good success rates.  The ERI seems very reasonably priced and also seems to have good success rates.  We live near Dumfries so its the same distance to both.  For some reason I always fall into the trap of thinking the more expensive one is the better one but know that's not always the case.

It would be really helpful to hear what your experiences were/are like to help us make a decision. 

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Elaine - thanks for the advice re in-utero vs cultured - has given me something to think about.  Plus thanks for the Coenzyme Q10 advice, had been meaning to ask you when you came off it, as have been taking it for the last couple of months, and wasn't sure whether to keep taking it after ET.  Sorry to hear you're still feeling sick,   hope it calms down soon, good luck for your next scan, think its soon isn't it?

Katerina - thanks you to for you words of wisdom, will ask tomorrow about success rates for single blast vs double 3 day embies.  Hope your cough and yucky throat eases off, sound like what I had last week - not nice      

Jayne - bring on the happy hormones!!  Good luck for your appt on Thursday and good luck for your MRI next week - I'm sure they'll be blown away by all the brains in your head - its certainly been well exercised over the last couple of years.  

Finbarina - I'm sure bubba could hold on until after the first game!  When's your due date?  13th Aug is a great day for a b'day - its mine!!

Doodler - thanks for your advice re blasts - I think you're right, we just have to wait until thaw day and then take it from there.  Will see what they say tomorrow.  Sending you big   for your experience at the weekend, its a horrible thing  to go through even at such an early stage  .  Sending big hugs to your mum as well, will be   for good news - can't believe they'll take a month to get the results  

Helen - how did your f-up appt go today?  Hope you got answers to that long list of questions of yours, and can plan for moving forward with txt.

Michelle - welcome to our wee thread.  Sorry to hear about your journey so far and your DH's cancer.  I have a cousin who's DH had a similar experience, and they are now the proud parents to twins, so there is lots of hope.  There are a few girls on here that have MF (male factor) issues, so should be able to answer questions for you.  IF DH has a low sperm count, they can get a fresh sample and use ICSI - they only need a couple of swimmers.  Good luck for your tests, and any treatment you might need - here's hoping nature find a way in the mean time   .  Timescales can be up to 4-6 months for a first appt with the IVF team, then the waiting lists are about 6 months for self-funded, and up to 3 years fro NHS funding.  

Abbey - wow - congratulation on your BFP       That's fab news, you must be On a high!  Try to take it all in and enjoy it.

Ebony - sorry to hear about your flu, hope cat cuddles are making you feel better  

JJ1980 - hello and welcome to our thread.  My DH and I have been through ICSI with sperm retireval at ERI, so can only tell you about our experiences - the staff at ERI are great, especially the nurses.  Its really a personal choice - and more to do with where you feel comfortable with the staff and the services they provide.  I know a couple of girls here have experience of both ERI & Glasgow, so should be able to help you more.  Wishing you lots of luck with your txt,   wherever you decide to have it - keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on. 

Off to bed - got appt at 8.30 tomorrow, hopefully for some happy hormones! Really need them - shouted at DH this morning for not putting the bin out - he had, but our neighbour had brought it in when the binmen had been!!  

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi dawn
thanks for your reply funny that you said bout twins as my mum thinks i will have twins cause her mum was a twin and she her sister and my big sister have not had any and she thinks it will be me especially if we need treatment with chances being higher wouldnt mind
hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow
luv michelle
ps thanks for info


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just got back from my appt, and sneaking on at work!  Have to d/r for another week and double dose !  Lining not thin enough and they've found a cyst on my left ovary - only about 2cm, so they're not too worried about it.  I've never had one before, so freaked me a little.

Had a chat with the consultant embryologists about blast vs embie, so think we're going to defrost all our embies and make the decision once we know how many survive and what they look like.

Here's to another week of  

Back later for personals
Dawnxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh just lost another post

came on yest about 1ish and system crashed when i posted my long post and lost it, dont have time to write another one just now as at work but will try and nip on in my break this afternoon

abbeys so happy for you hon, congratulations, now feet up and relax 

ahh dawn thats a shame good luck

ok really have to run now

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Dawn, sorry to hear you've got to downregulate for another week but if it's that or go ahead with not the right emvironment then this is the better of two evils.  Keep at it and good luck.  

Better go - at work

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Donna

Just popped on to say a massive good luck to you hon, its almost time at last.  Been a long time coming toots.   
Will be thinking of you. ....    

I hope everyone is well - all the very best to you 

Love

Joanne X


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry this is the first chance have had to get online, am still at work just having a quick break to check on you all, Caelan has got his MMR jag tomorrow morning which am dreading so prob wont get on for a couple of days.

hi jayne how are you going?

michelle good luck on having twins honey  you are welcome to stay here i am ttc with help from eri red team not ivf and have been on this thread for years, you are being referred to eri anyway and looking for advise arent you? think the waiting list for private icsi is 6months-1 year, nhs is usually over 3 years

jen good luck on making your decision and good luck with the icsi honey, staff at eri are really nice and havent had much problems apart from keeping me on clomid far to long, but that wouldnt affect you. I know a few people that have had icsi at eri and found experience fab and have bouncing babies but i am sure glasgow would be very good aswell.

hannah hope you are feeling better honey

minxy hows tx going honey?

elaine hows you?

doodler how are you honey? dont think i have ever had a mc, but not sure, i used to get really heavy periods with large bits if tissue and blood clots, sorry tmi. Sorry you had to go through that must have been awful, sending you a big cuddle. Hows steven? i am ok just waiting on next af to arive so can get back on the  pills. Good luck with house

jan hows iui looking?

flash  hope they get stomach probs sorted out for you

ok have to run speak soon

kirsty xxx

p.s hi jo how are you, we posted at the same time there. Hows lewis? any progress on more tx?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm good Kirsty thanks..  ... last 2 attempts for me were negative (profile) - you would think it would get easier lol  Hope jag goes well - wee shame  

All the best to you - I'm sure it will work very soon for you as it has for Chris    

Better go and get t on

Take Care everyone xx Thank goodness for Spring !!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Joanne
I just looked at your profile and had no idea that you'd been having more treatment.  I'm sorry to hear that you've had a recent negative result.    It must be difficult as I know I never thought if I had kids I'd only have one (didn't want a wee spoilt brat!)   so am sure the disappointment for you must be no less than for others so take care of yourself

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

twiggy3 said:


> michelle good luck on having twins honey  you are welcome to stay here i am ttc with help from eri red team not ivf and have been on this thread for years, you are being referred to eri anyway and looking for advise arent you? think the waiting list for private icsi is 6months-1 year, nhs is usually over 3 years
> 
> minxy hows tx going honey?


Please do not feel I was suggesting Michelle could not continue to post on this thread because that's certainly not I was saying at all. As Michelle is a new member to FF I was offering her advise as to other boards that she may find helpful as she is ttc naturally. 

My treatments going fine thanks.....had EC today & got 30 eggs so just waiting for the call tomorrow to see how many fertilise...we've normally managed around 50% fertilisation (1st IVF was 70%) so it's the anxious wait to see what happens. 

Take care everyone 
Natasha x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello

Dawn - just wanted to say sorry about more d/r BUT it is definately the right thing to do - my lining was borderline at 4mm - I wish they had told me to keep d/regging and would not have had cycle cancelled. Good Luck - really hope this is the one for you two

love to all xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi 
 How are you??  Weekend edging ever closer so   shoes are almost on!!  

 to you for asking but yesterday's follow up went OK as I hoped it would.  Dr Lachmi didn't have too much to report to us so I was glad we had prepared a list of Q's which were partly our concerns and others from this wonderful FF resource.  Essentially numbers fertilised and embies were pretty average/good and ICSI went well even though it was still 100% antibodies in the sample but as Mike, the embroyologist who popped in said, they were quie happy with the actual quality and the 2 embies who went back were good grade 2's.  I responded well to drugs and number of follies were all OK and then the nasty bit....Dr Lachmi said they were booking people in for October...  We did the intake of breath and "that's 6 months etc!!" and asked if it could be any shorter but she didnt offer anything else.  I dont want to go on about it but I really feel our age is against us so this was more of a blow   

So can it be any quicker? I've read a bit about trying elsewhere but am a bit   about if that is the right thing to do.  Is it more expesnive or better success rates in Glasgow/Dundee.   

Abbeys - Fab fantastic news on a BFP. Take it easy and   for a good time ahead!

Dawn - Sorry to hear about double dose   !  Hoping for lots of   for you.

Doodler -   for your PM, I know confusing - IgE and IgG are both involved in the immune system - one delayed and one the classical allergy!!
Never think that btw, that's what they are there for..I'll let you know, hon.

Hannah, sorry to hear you're not too good  .  Hope next couple of days you are feeling perkier.

Sorry need to dash, suddenly have that achy body feeling!!  Oh no   !

Hi to Vonnie, Katerina, Jayne, Kirsty, Hannah and Elaine and everyone else   

Helenxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

hello everyone!

I'm still feeling sorry for myself with a cough   i get through the days at work and come home with zero energy and can't stop coughing   Oh and two friends have just produced babies with what looks like great ease and I'm jealous.... Must pull myself together !  Hannah - hope your flu is on the mend? 

Welcome Jen and Michelle   - good luck on the information gathering, it can be really confusing, and hard work emotionally.  Like the others who've commented, I'm finding ERI good, though you may want to think about travel times carefully as their general procedure requires quite a few appointments before 9am - I don't know if they can be flexible.  When I enquired at GCRM about a year ago they seemed to be able to take new patients nearly straight away, while ERI is a fair wait for a consultation then perhaps 6 months for treatment.  Its on my doorstep so was an easy decision!

Dawn - sorry you're still d/regging - how are you coping?  Hope the cyst is nothing to worry about    

Flash - how was your appointment hon?   hope it gave you some hope. 

Good luck with the MMR Kirsty - I'm sure it should be all right  

Jayne - hope you're d/r is going well and your scan tomorrow is okay    

love to everyone else,

K xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Helen, crossed with your message.  Glad the appt went okay but frustrating about the waiting time, its an added barrier we could all do without.  I think you're right to think seriously about other options - only wish I had a good solution to offer!  Take time to think it over 

K xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya thanks for everything 
yous are great girls

take care
love michelle


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

hope you don't mind a "me" post....thought I'd just update you with my latest progress

I've been down regulating for three weeks and two days now as the there were no embryologists last week so I had to keep going for an extra week.  I went along today hoping to start stimulating and they found a cyst.  I've to keep downregulating and go in on Tuesday and get it drained.  They hope to start my stimms next week.  My treatment was already delayed because of a seizure so it feels like it's been going on for AGES!  I got a date for my MRI scan which clashed with the original IVF dates and I managed to get it brought forward a week.  Now it's the day after I get the cyst drained...Oh and Dr Thong has asked if I can get my pituitary gland scanned too because of the raised prolactin levels and leaky boobs...and lets not even contemplate the slightly raised blood sugar levels when I was in A7E after my seizure  

By now I know you are all convinced I'm a forty year old bloke just making all of this up, pretending to be someone else on line  .  Anyway, it gives me a few more days before I have to get my essay in to my tutor for comments (the plan is to email him it when I go off for my treatment).  So, better get on with it and stop procrastinating!  

Take care and hope you're all well  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

What a nightmare for you, sending you a big hug  .  I guess of the positive side they are sorting out the cyst now and it won't impact on you when you stimm or when the bubs are settling in.

Dawn, hope your feeling better as well.  When do you stop d/r, what a nightmare for you as well.

Roll on the weekend.

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yvonne

I hope you have something low fat planned for the weekend    

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

I wish - got my niece's 1st birthday party so its going to be cake and M&S nibbles for me and maybe a glass of wine thrown if for good measure!!!  Not really looking forward to it for obvious reasons but I'm pretty sure we'll all be hosting 1st birthday parties soon enough for our bubbas  

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I like a girl who's glass is half full


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Its the only way to be, PMA is my new motto.  

Y


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Good grief Jayne - you're worse than me!! Had to laugh at your bit about being a 40 year old bloke   - I sometimes worried folk would think I was making the whole 6xmc/IF/ankle tumour/bowel cancer scare etc thing up - it all just sounded a bit unlikely from one person. Maybe we're just really unlucky on here  . Just wanted to wish you luck with it all. You shouldn't be apologising for a "me" post - you're a real trooper on here, being a good FF to everyone  .

Hi to everyone else! Not posting much today as I've just waved off my nephew and am about to collapse! Scan on Saturday - not too many follies please  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just got wee man down so thought i would nip on

jo sorry honey hadnt noticed the ticker, glad lewis is well, sorry about the 2 failed cycles, what next for you??

minxy hope fertilisation was good for you, 30 eggs is fab, good luck, i wasnt suggesting anything by post just wanted her to know she was welcome to stay  if she wanted to

jan/ jayne what are you 2 like?? i think i will join you on that list have had loads wrong this last year aswell  must be unlucky on here, jan i know you arent a man as met you but jayne mmm, only joking honey    Although did you all see that pregnant man who used to be a woman on gmtv last week, looked very weird and he/she is married to a woman  strange world we live in

vonnie i like your new motto 

doodler/ kat how are  you??

helen thats rubbish about appointment time, i think dundee is quicker and not any dearer i dont think although some of the other girls will know for sure, esp doodler. Did they say was any poss of a cancellation?? good luck


katerina you feeling better?

michelle/ jen you ok?
?


dawn hows dr going?

abbeys has it sunk in yet honey

hi to hannah and everyone i have missed hope you are all well

mmr went ok he is a bit grumpy so will see how tonight goes, is a worry getting it done but is for the best in the long run

ok speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone
handed in a urine sample thurs morning to be tested for chlyidima (soz for spelling hope u know what i mean lol)
is this normal?
also getting day 21 blood test to see if i have ovulated on monday 
been trying home ovulation tests but the have never showed that i have done
once i done it every day from last day of period till i started nxt one and it never showed anything (done out of curoisity)

hopefully the ball is rolling 
is everyone ok??


luv michelle


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi
Here's a bit more about our story!!!
When this all happened and afterwards.
My dp closed up when it all happened he sort of blocked me out think it was cause i wanted kids and someting was wrong. 
He only speaks very little about it think it hurts him to talk about it. Think they said about 15 or 20% with help (but could be wrong).
The surgery was all he needed to get rid of cancer so we are very greatful for that!!!!
Was at GP last Thursday i've to get tested for chlamydia and to get a day 21 blood test done.
Dp to do 2 sperm samples.
GP refering us to Edinburgh Royal Infirmary.
Will try to get more info from Dp may take a while tho!!!
thanks again 
love michelle


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi!!
Its kind of sunk in !! 
my only prob now is  ive finished all of my cyclogest and im terrified i'll start to miscarry again!
and i know the hosp wont give me any more. its a no win situation!!
Maybe its all in my head and im worrying for nothing!!!
Im just so scared !!!
 please let this one stay!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Happy Friday!   Hope you've all got lovely things planned for the weekend.  Hoping to get some gardening done tomorrow if the weather is nice, and then off to Gretna to see my mum for a couple of hours on Sunday.  She's on a wifey weekend bus trip to Harrogate, and they always stop off at the Outlets at Gretna on the way to the ferry home to NI.  Looking forward to a big hug and catching up with gossip over a cuppa!

I think I've come to terms with having to d/r for another week, but tummy isn't coping with injections running out of space without bruises! Seems to be worse than previous cycles, does anyone else have this problem? Has anyone taken Arnica for the bruises?  

Have just realised that because of the cancellations and delays my ET will be the same week it was for my FET last year - freaked me out a little, hoping that history doesn't repeat itself.  Just having a dip in my PMA, but should pick up again soon!

Jayne - so sorry to hear about having to d/r for another week, and your cyst, what a nightmare!     Just remember that the best things come to those who wait   (or thats what I'm telling myself anyway!) Nearly fell off my chair when you said about being a 40 year old man - just waiting for the man-flu to kick in!  Good luck for your cyst op and your MRI scan, hope you've got a relaxing weekend planned before next week.

Mimou - thanks for the words of wisdom and the good luck, really appreciate it.  Hope you're all organised for your trip to ARGC next week, wishing you lots of luck  . 

Helen - Glad your appt went well, although it is a pain having the 6 month wait for your next cycle.  It might be worth phoning the nurses reception, and asking to be kept in mind for a cancellation - they do come up, I got one on my last cycle.  If you do plan to try somewhere else, might be best not to tell ERI until you have to, as they'll take you off the list there.  Some of the other girls have experience of Glasgow/Dundee clinics, so should be able to point you in the right direction.

Katerina - think you need to plan a sickie next week to help you get over that cough - its not doing anyone any good with you being tired and run down    I know how you're feeling, I have 2 close friends waiting for babies to arrive, who got pregnant by accident, or after trying for 1 month!  We can't help feeling jealous, but it will be our turn soon   .

Vonnie - thanks for spreading some PMA on the thread, think a few of us need it at the minute!  Just about coping with the d/r, although still having   moments!

Jan - hope you're rested from having your nephew over.  Sending you masses of good luck and       for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Michelle - yes a chlamydia test is normal, along with the 21 day test.  There are lots of other tests, but feels like so long ago that I've forgotten!  Sorry to hear your DP is not opening up, but please don't force the issue with him, he'll come around when he's ready.  My DH was the same when we were diagnosed with MF infertility, took him at least a year to open up fully to me.  He still has feelings of guilt and blames himself on bad days, but they're getting less and less.  Just let him know that you're there for him when he's ready.  

Doodler - how you doing hun?  Hope the house hunting is going ok, and not stressing you out too much  

Abbey - I know it must be hard, but try to remember that this is a different pregnancy with different embies - who've snuggled in for the long haul. Just remeber to take it easy - no heavy lifting, or cardio exercise, put your feet up and get DP to look after you!

Big hugs and happy weekend to everyone
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Just caught up on everyone's posts.  Still off work with flu and still feeling pretty lousy - so fed up watching Paul O'Grady, Weakest link and Loose Women - oh and all those endless property programmes!!!

Michelle - just read about you doing tests at docs - I had to do them last month and me and DP had to get lots of blood tests when we had our first appointment in January at ERI - also agree with Dawn about DP - my DP feels he is to blame and we have almost split up over it a few times over the seven years we have been together - he feels he is holding me back from having a baby but each time we get round it and find a way to move on together.
My problem is that I try to stay optimistic for him and strong as I know he blames himself (we had tried to go down adoption route for a couple of years but were declined - we had rubbish social worker and they did not like the fact I could have own kids) - anyway - not sure how strong I will be for us both through the ICSI tx - will have to wait and see!!
I find not talking about the whole thing too much helps and we just get on with every day life (well for now anyway!!)

Jayne/Dawn - hope your additional d/reg week is not too bad.

Mimou - lots of luck with your trip to ARGC.

Helen - sorry you have to wait 6 months - I had a friend too who managed to get in on a cancelled cycle - so fingers crossed that can happen for you.

Hi to Vonnie, Abbey, Doodler, Katerina, Jan and everyone else - hope you are all doing ok and have a really nice weekend.

Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

thought I'd pop in and catch up with everyone before I get started on my essay.  Sitting in work planning to spend a good few hours getting on with rewrites today.  It's miserable outside anyway so feels like a good plan.  I'm regretting joking about faking my identity as I'm sure folk now think I'm a bloke!  

Anyway, to catch up....

Donna and Maz, I hope you are blooming and getting ready for the arrival of your long awaited and much loved (already) babies.  

Finbarina, you too.  I know you're over half way now.  I hope you're relaxing a bit more and enjoying this pregnancy.  I'm in Belfast next weekend so will miss the St Mirran game....devastated...can you tell  

Hannah, that is so wrong that they were cautious cause you can have kids...me and Stuart are a couple...a unit and I've never thought for a second that he would leave me because our fertility problems are to with me physically so why would you suddenly run off and get preggers by someone else.  I am so shocked that people are so short sighted.  Well at the end of the day it is their loss.  I really wish you all the very best with your ICSI in July.  

Dawn, you and I seem to be downregulating for EVER!  I've never had a frozen cycle so how will our dates differ?  It'll be great to have someone to go bonkers with on the two week wait    I'm hoping they find a brain at the MRI scan but in all seriousness will be glad to get Tuesday (cyst drainage) and Wednesday (MRI) under my belt and get moving forward...hopefully.  We're off to Belfast next weekend to stay with friends which will be a nice distraction.  How about you.  What are you up to?

Abbeys1, it must really be a worry for you but I know that the RIE are brilliant at doing what is evidence based.  I remember talking to Ciara (does anyone else remember her? - she was a great nurse at the RIE a while back) and she was at a fertility conference.  They asked everyone in the room who gave cyclogest support for longer than 2 weeks and LOADS of people put their hands up.  Ciara felt silly as they didn't at the RIE.  The speaker then went on to demonstrate that research did not show it was the best thing and in fact what they so at the RIE was the best!  So hold onto that and also that I've met LOADS and LOADS of folk on this site who have had their IVF at the RIE and have gone on to have very healthy babies (sometimes even two).  Try to relax and enjoy being on cloud 9  

Michelle, I'm so glad you found this site as there are lots of people who have been through just what you are going through just now and so can empathise with you.  Sometimes it's great just to know you can come somewhere and folk know what you're talking about and can give helpful advice too.  I hope all your tests come back well and you and your partner can keep moving onwards.  

Kirsty, I don't envy you having to sit watching Caelan getting his MMR jab (or did you look away)    I did see that bloke/woman who was having a baby.  It's a bit strange for me to understand.  I get someone who is a woman wants to be/live as a man but why then if you want to be a man do you want to have a baby.    My sister-in-law and I  had a disagreement about gay folk being in front of us in the waiting list for IVF (obviously this was years ago).  Stuart and I said if they joined the list before us then that was fine but she didn't think it was right.  Guess we're all entitled to our own opinions    How are you anyway?  Have you managed to put any weight on (she said enviously)    Are you still on the Clomid?

Jan, how did your scan go this morning?  How many follies were there and what's the next move?  Hoping it's all going well  

Katerina, how are you feeling?  I don't suppose this miserable weather is helping you feel any better. Do something nice to treat yourself  

Vonnie, what are you up to this weekend?

Mimou, do you know what's going to heppen when you go down to London?  Will it be a battery of tests or are you just going down for a discussion at this stage?

Doodler, How are you bearing up?   You have given SO MUCH to your last attempts that you must just be so weary at the moment.  Have you thought about what the next step is for you?  I hope you are chilling out and treating yourself at the moment.  

Helen, I'm sorry you have so long to wait for your next cycle.  As others have said, often there are cancellations and your cycle can be brought forward.  Think of this time as getting your body and mind fit and healthy for your baby.  

Well, I've been in the office for an hour and not done any essay so had better get on with it.  Will be sneaking on here throughout the day...you know what it's like when you have an essay to do 

Hi to anyone I've missed

Speak soon 

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Jayne - wanted to wish you all the best for your cyst on Tuesday and treatment on wednesday - what a week !  I will be thinking of you and hope that evrything goes as smoothly as possible. Take care of yourself  

Doodler - how are you doing ? Hope you are sorting out somewhere to live and are planning good things to look forward to.

Dawn- hope you are coping with more jabs. Poor dh  My dh suffers much the same fate even when I have no nasty drugs to blame it on! Hope you get back on the happy hormones soon . Lots of luck to you 

Katerina - hope the cough is better - any news about a new cycle ?

Jannie - you must only have a week or 2 to go!!! How exciting and scary ! Bet you can't wait to meet your baba !

Helen - I hope you get a cancellation. My cycle was moved forwards form October to June last year so it does happen. I am glad that your follow up was positive news embryo wise. Take care and hope you can get on with round 2 soon. 

Jan - thankyou for all your words of wisdom about time off from school. I can totally understand your anger about time off . I feel  strongly that it is a pretty one way street when it comes to anything like this in education. I feel that I work my backside  off for the kids in school - having spent all day yesterday and most of today preparing kids folios. It is such a busy pressured time of the year and am working long hours through the week . we also did catch up classes through the easter hols which we were told were to be paid only to be told after the fact oops sorry we can only pay you for 4 hours only !  I am sure however that if I say that I am travelling to a 'private' clinic the boot will be on the other foot and I will not be paid. Ho hum. will have to see what argc say then decide what to do. I feel so pressured and tired at work that I am thinking about asking to go part time as I am sure it isn't helping ttc wise.
I really hope your scan brought good news and your treatment is going well. 

Vonnie - hope fitness and diet still on track and you had a lovely weekend.

Maz - how yoiu doing? How is the reno going ? Hope you are taking things very easy . Sending big hugs to you 

hello to Ebony,abbys,Jo and Kirsty,Kat and everybody

I got my day 3 results back and my fsh is 5.2 but oestrodil is higher than it should be. I am quite nervous about what will happen at consult and how I would be able to fit treatment in with working and travelling but will just need to wait and see 

lots of love
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello girls,

I trigger tonight! We went for the scan yesterday. Endometrium was 7.5mm - bit thin, but time to get better. Right ovary had a few follies at around 9 or 10, which they obviously felt was not big enough. Nurse said "what we really need to see is one big one on the left ovary . . . And there it is!". One 19 mm follicle and another couple of 9 or 10s. Perfect apparently (first time anyone's ever said that in relation to any of my reproductive functions  ). So we trigger tonight, DH produces his swimmers at 11am on Tuesday, we go off, have lunch and come back for me to be basted at 2pm. Only problem is that when I picked up my Clexane on Friday afternoon and read the stuff that comes with it, it turns out I need to have my bloods monitored to make sure the Clexane doesn't do anything really nasty to me. This means I need a baseline blood sample before I start and I start tomorrow. Will have to call my surgery 1st things and BEG   them to fit me in for bloods sometime tomorrow and do my first jab in the evening. This will mean time out of school - can only hope my teaching partner will be forbearing.

Had the worst time getting back from Glasgow yesterday. Decided to swing by a house for sale to take a peek at the outside, so took a different turn off the M8, then missed the next one then ended up on the A8000 on the way to the Bridge and were stuck there for TWO AND A HALF HOURS!!!!!!!!! There were no turn offs!!! And we had the Pregnyl in the boot, needing to go into the fridge!!!! I was furious (DH had taken wrong turn)  . At one point I had to say "just don't speak to me - in fact, don't speak". Think the combination of hormones, traffic jam and warming drugs got the better of me. Called the out of hours number for the clinic in the end and the nice doctor said the drugs would be OK. Not a good day!

Mimou - the next time I hear someone spouting off about teachers having short days and long holidays I shall probably explode. I've spent all today doing forward plans and worrying about how on earth I'm going to get my blood test done - we work SO much more than the general public realises. If I had a penny for every time I'd nipped into the shop near my school on my way home at 6pm and met a parent who said "Is this you just leaving now?" in tones of surprise . . .well, I could afford not to be a teacher any more  . There's a really nice coffee/lunch place near the ARGC - let me know when you're heading down there and I'll dig out the details.

Jayne - another person working more hours than they're payed for! You'll just have to come along to the next meet up to persuade us you're not a 40 year old bloke  . 

Hannah - your poor DP -I know how he feels, as it seems likely that I'm the one with the issues between me and DH and it does cross my mind that he could avoid all this misery with someone else. But I know that if it were the other way round, I'd stick with him - I don't just want to have a baby, I want to have HIS baby. It sounds like you two have been through the mill but have a good, strong relationship. I doubt there's one of us on here who haven't nearly reached breaking point in their relationship over all the strain that IF brings.

Dawn - Can you inject into your outer thighs? I had to do this during IVF as I was using my tummy for the Clexane. Hope the DR will reach and end soon!!

Twiggy - can't believe wee Caelan's had his MMR - seems like yesterday we met and you were just about to do injectibles!

Hi to everyone else - Kat, where are you?

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you've all had a nice weekend.  We were through in Gretna to meet my mum for a couple of hours - the weather was glorious, can't believe it rained here most of the afternoon!

Jan - good luck for triggering tonight!  You must be so excited and nervous at the same time  .  Hope you and DH are talking again  , this situation and the drugs can make us go so loopy  - I just had a row with DH as the DVD didn't record Desperate Housewives on Wednesday night!   Thanks for the tip about the inner thigh - willtry that tomorrow.  Sending you masses of      and    for tonight and Tuesday, here's hoping that big follie is the one  

Jayne - I know this d/r is really starting to get to me, just have to make it through the rest of the week!   I've never done a medicated FET before, so still not 100% sure.  I've to go back on Friday and if lining is thin then I start on HRT pills for 2 weeks, then will thaw my embies and if all goes well I'll have ET on 7th or 9th of May.  I'm thinking that'll be around the same timeframe as you, so we'll have the joys of the 2ww together!  I remember Ciara, she was lovely.  I think she went to America as her DH got a job out there, but think it was only going to be for a year or maybe 2.  Hope you managed to get some more of your essay done.  Good luck for Tues and your scan on Wed, I'm sure they'll find a huge brain in there from all the exercise it's been having!    

Mimou - I know poor DH, he's been fab with the jags, and all the painting and DIY he's been doing over the last few weekends - just wished he'd recorded Desperate Housewives!!   Good luck for your appt on Tuesday, hope your discussion are fruitful and you can decide on a plan for the way forward  

Maz - how you doing hun?   Hope the renovations are coming to an end and you can start planning for bubba's arrival.  I can't believe how quickly the 9 months have flown by!  

Hannah - how's your flu?  Hope you're feeling better - don't think you could cope with another week of Jeremy Kyle!

Big hugs to everyone
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

No, no, no - stop, Dawn! It has to be OUTER thigh. Imagine a line down the middle of the front of your leg (where a crease would be on your trousers) and a line down the outside of your leg from hip to knee (where the outside seam would be on your trousers). It has to be between these lines. Same as with the tummy, pinch some fat together (plenty on my tummy, less on my legs  ) and stick the needle in at a 45 degree angle to the skin while still pinching. If in ANY doubt at all, call the clinic. Will PM this to you too, to be safe.
Good luck  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

OK - starting to think that this IUI was not meant to be! After the nose-to-tail football traffic to Glasgow for our first scan (over an hour late - thanks Rangers!) and the disasterous wrong turn yesterday that got us into another traffic jam and had us fretting about the drug temps, I managed to shatter the sodium chloride ampoule for our trigger tonight, causing the liquid to spill a bit, glass to get into the liquid and my thumb to bleed  . Tried the emergency numbers for the clinic - still waiting for someone to get back to me . So I tried NHS24 who got me an apt at the Royal out-of-hours service for two hours time, but the nice man reckoned it might be worth throwing myself on their mercy and going down there right away. Which is how we came to do our trigger shot in a room at OPD6 of the ERI only 40 minutes after the designated time, thanks to a lovely, lovely nurse at the desk who heard me panting "IUI . . . trigger shot . . . broke the ampoule" and guided me into the room and swept off to get some more sodium chloride. 

Just getting over the adrenaline now. Thank goodness for the ERI!

Love,
a rather frazzled Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just quickly catching up with your posts on break at work

sorry no time for personals will be back later

jan good luck honey, sorry about hassels with traffic etc.

ok have to run back later

k x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Ebony - hope the flu is now away and you're feeling much better.

Jayne - I wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow and Wednesday...will you start stimming after the cyst has been drained?    Have a lovely time in Belfast, bet you have a far better time than I will on Saturday!  

Dawn - hope the bruises are subsiding, hope the next few days fly in and you can start the next stage on Friday.

Mimou - when is you consultation at the ARGC?  Good luck  

Jan - Hope you've managed to relax an bit since last night/this morning....sounds manic!  Loads of luck for tomorrow and then your 2ww.

Hi to everyone else and sorry it was a short and sweet.

Take care all
Lorna


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Jan: You poor thing! - that sounds so stressful, you did so well to persevere and get the trigger shot done only 40 mins late!  Have a good rest and relax.  All the best for the next step -    

Dawn: Half way through your double dose week!  Hurray - keep going!  I had to go to 4 weeks D/R with double dose so I know how you feel.  Really worth it though to make sure you have a lovely fresh lining.  Hope the injections are going OK and that you find somewhere to inject. I've not heard of someone going 5 weeks D/R so am really hopeful that this week will be your last. 

Michelle and Jen: Welcome to the thread.  I guess you are both probably going through investigations with the red team.  I was with them for a good few years before I moved to the IVF team and the nurses are really wonderful - very encouraging.  Hope you are getting some answers after all the tests.

Jayne: Big week for you hun.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and weds.  Hope it is not too overwhelming all at once on top of the D/regging.  Hope rewrite is keeping your mind off things.   

Doodler:  Thinking of you - hope the house hunting is going well.  Thanks for the encouraging words - you are such a lovely FF.

Abbey1: So delighted to read your news, many congratulations!

Mimou:  Hope all goes really well at ARGC - would PT working be a possibility?  Maybe it would just give you that extra boost for this next round of tx when there is more travelling.  

Maz and Donna:  Thinking of you too girls - I've been trying to resist but I am off to read the birth stories section of the site (someone stop me!!)..

Carpal Tunnel well and truly set in in my right hand so typing not easy - hello to everyone else.  I'm sending you all lots of springtime    .

Love Janniexx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Fin!

Just seen your post - how are you keeping?  My kittens are nearly 1 year old - they have changed a lot in the last few months and really seem to have settled into life.

Love Janniexx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls back again not got long again sorry am working until 7pm so wont get on tonight by the time i get home, pick up c and get t done is time for bed

jan   thats got to be a good omen, well done on getting trigger shot, cant see 40 mins making any difference, good luck honey everything crossed for you

dawn hope you got jans message honey  and jag went ok

mimou good luck honey

jayne still not put weight on, am waiting on next af to start clomid again, increased dose. Caealn is ok after mmr was up most of thur night but seems fine now thanks, is not pleasant. Hows dr going, not long now. 

doodler/ kat how are you

ok have to run speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Was at my niece's 1st b/day party which was fun, a bit sad as well though as DH was sitting with her on his lap and I just wanted her to be ours but as with my new outlook of life it will be our time some day !!

Jan, what a nightmare, hope your feeling a bit calmer now.  Good story to tell bubba when he/she is older though   

Jayne, hope you are doing okay and hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.

Doodler, thinking of you  

Kirsty, glad to here that Caelen is feeling better after his jag

Mimou, when are you due to go to London.  Would be interested to hear what you think about it a friend of mine recommended the lister.

Anyway going to the gym so will be back later on, DH is away on a course and I'm bored so will be checking it a lot!!!

Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

I'm starting to feel like Jayne's 45 year-old brother here! Had to get apt with GP today to get "baseline" platelet levels before starting clexane - then had to call haematology because neither me not GP could remember that it WAS platelets that we needed to check! Then called clinic to tell them about last night's fun and happened to mention that I was having a bit of left had lower abdo pain so ov must be on its way. Next thing I get a call from DH to say the clinic has summoned him and he's on his way to the train NOW. Then I get a call to say that they don't want to miss ov and earlier's better than later as sperm last longer than eggs, so I got my basting today!! Next pregnyl shot on Sunday (for corpus luteum support) - that'll be in Manchester as we're flying there for my nephew's birthday - yes, flying - need note from GP to explain all the drugs and needles and a cold bag to transport the pregnyl. Apparently I test two weeks today, but I'm pretty sure that's too early, as the second lot of pregnyl might not have cleared by then. Wondering about experimenting and getting a load of cheap pee sticks and watching the lines get fainter as the HCG leaves my system and fantasise about the line coming back.

I tell you - if I was feeling optimistic about this cycle, I'd say this was all going to be worth it in the end, but I'm a grumpy old cow so I'm just seeing it as signs of failure to come  .

Vonnie - well done you, going to the gym! Know what you mean about the bittersweet of nieces and nephews birthdays - bracing myself for that one next week.

Twiggy - I've said it before and it's about time you took me up on it - any time you want some of my fat, it's yours. No, really, take it  ! Glad Caelan's feeling a bit brighter - must be horrible seeing your wee one upset.

Jannie - didn't realise you had CTS. I take it it's not bad enough for surgery yet? I met a woman in hopsital when I was in to get my mole removed who was in to get her second wrist done and was raving about what a difference it had made to her.

Jayne - thinking of you for your various medical things over the next couple of days - hope it all goes really smoothly.

Hi to everyone else. Absolutely knackered, waiting for take out curry to arrive (yeah, I know it's probably not good conception food, but I'm past worrying about all that - never did me any good - might as well enjoy something !).


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'm still che3cking on you all regularly as love to keep up with you all, just failing miserably to find time and energy to post still 

*Jan* - what an adventure you're having  You've made me feel better about my repeated accidents with the Menopur vials though  DP had to get up every morning and open them for me to stop me keep shattering them and embedding the glass in my thumb, I must have looked a right disaster every time we went to ERI  Anyway hope you can have some time to chill out down in Manchester  We ended up having curry the day after my EC this time round (totally going against my no takeaway rule  ) because we had a power cut  Had to do it a second time when we had yet another power cut less than a month later too 

*Jayne* - just wanted to wish you all the very best over the next couple of days    Imagine with all your studiousness you thinking they won't find a brain  There's no hope for the rest of us  Was very amused between you and Jan suggesting you might be blokes in your 40s 

*Dawn* - hope the double downregging is going well    Theres many a success story on here from people who had to suffer extra downreg 

Really sorry for the total lack of personals once more but DP is just serving dinner. A big ello to everyone else and hope you are all well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just nipping on to wish Jayne looks of luck for cyst operation tomorrow and your MRI scan on Wednesday,    hope they both go well.

Oh and DH injected my tummy this morning, as was half asleep when he did it as was away early to Aberdeen! 

Take care girls, back tomorrow for proper personals.
Dawnx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck Jayne  

Hello everyone else   (and good luck too)

Love Michelle (the other one )


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, sorry I've been a poor FF recently.  I've been trying to take a break before tx - I'm due to call in with my next period (prob early May) and there is a possibility of me starting to d/r from the start of my cycle.

Jayne - hope all went ok today with your cyst.

Sorry dont have time for personals, its taking me so long to catch up here.  Hope you are all well.

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys  

what a thoughtful bunch you are for remembering to pop on and send your thoughts and good wishes, thanks  

Just before i tell you how I got on...I've remembered that I've met Finbarina (Lorna) so she can vouch for me being a girl.  In fact she sees Stuart every Saturday and he's definitely a boy...so I'm hoping she'll give me a reference    

Well today....I had two cysts which were endo rather than just fluid filled follicles.  Dr Thong was concerned about infection so I'm on antibiotics for a week and hopefully starting stimms next Thursday.  It was a laugh today....I got scanned before my op just to make sure the cyst was still there. The doctor (and i won't embarrass them by saying who it was) scanned my right ovary and then on automatic pilot said I'll just check the left ovary, yes that's fine.  I COULD have said - well that's amazing cause I don't have one, but I didn't want to embarrass him (or her! - thought you had me didn't you). Anyway, I was in theatre and the doctor came in and introduced himself and said he was going to do my procedure.  I just looked shocked and said "but I thought Dr Thong was going to do it.  he told me he was" So the nurse went and asked him and so he did it.  Well I was told he did.  I was unconscious by the time he came in.  When I saw him afterwards he said there were two choices - start on Thursday or be on antibiotics for a week and then start.  he wanted me to do the latter.  i even got him laughing when I suggested he was trying for the longest ever IVF cycle to get us into the record books...

Anyway, MRI tomorrow so I'll be back to catch up on all of your news and tell you how I got on

Take care everyone

Jan    

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks,

Reference:
I, Finbarina, do solemnly declare that Jayne aka. Jambo is definitely female.  
(I was about to type 'all woman' but then I read it back and it sounded wrong! )


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I can't believe it, for the second night running I've just lost a massive post on DH's laptop!  lots of swear words! 

Will try again

Finbarina - thanks for confirmation that Jayne isn't a bloke!  Bruises are subsiding now ta.

Jannie - Haven't been d/r for 5 weeks, will be 3 tomorrow, and then go back on Friday, hopefully for some happy hormones.  Here's hoping your right about the long d/r, for both me and Jayne - she might be up to 5 weeks soon!

Vonnie - well done you going to the gym, keep up the hard work.  I've been twice this weeks too, so feeling smug!  Hope DH isn't away too long

Elaine - thanks hun, how you doing?  Have you been for your scan yet?  Hope everythings going ok.

Chook - good to hear from you, hope you had a nice break and are raring to get moving with txt.  Sending you lots of luck for your cycle 

Jayne - what a time you're having, I didn't think the story could get any longer!  Glad the op went well, and you'll be on stimms soon.  Can't believe you got Dr T to laugh!  Good luck tomorrow  

Better go before I loose another post
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry been awol girls   Promise to try and catch up when I finish work tomorrow. Been thinking of you all  

Popped on to wish Jayne all the best for MRI tomorrow    

Lots of   &  to everyone cycling just now and   for those who need them.

Massive personals to follow on Thursday for everyone. Promise 

Love
Maz x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning girls!
Just popping on here quickly before I start work -

wanted to wish Jayne all the best for MRI today (sorry a wee bit late) - was thinking of you yesterday.  

sorry no more personals - best start work.
Feeling a bit hung over today as was out for a meal - we had two bottles of wine - first time I have had a big drink in ages as been cutting down before tx!
Thought DP and me would end up spending loads of time chatting about his op next week but thankfully we didnt!

Anyway - will be back on for personals later - hope you all have a good day.

Hx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

can't believe you're finishing up.  How exciting.  While you still have your work hat on...Can I drink on co-amoxiclav?  As I'm not going to be stimming I thought I might enjoy a "small sherry" or two...

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry i've not been keeping up- m/c has hit me hard this week after I got over the shock of actually getting pregnant in the first place and I'm not feeling very chatty.
Anyway- just to say good luck to Jan,Dawn, Jayne and everyone else cycling just now- I haven't forgotten about you and will be praying hard for a great outcome     

back soon, dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Doodler

I am really sorry that it has hit you hard    

I guess this is something that you will never forget but perhaps the burden will become easier to bare as time goes by.  I'm sorry that there is nothing I can say to make the pain go away  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - on for a quick post at last though I have been reading quietly...

Jayne - how was your brain?!?  Hope the scan went fine  and I'm impressed with how calmly you're taking continued down regging.  Hang on in there, and hope that 'small' sherry can be yours  

Doodler - so sorry you're feeling down.  You're such an inspiration to us, please don't feel you have to be positive or chatty.  You'll know that it does take time to get through these bad times.  I know that I was feeling terribly depressed and gloomy up to last Friday, when the cloud suddenly lifted and i could see that there were some things to look forward to and get on with.  Sending you a big hug  

Jan - hope your curry went well and the 2ww is going to be less actionpacked than the weekend... Hoping for a miracle for you    

Dawn - sorry about the bruises - and the early morning injections!  I can't imagine my DH managing one injection let alone everyday - he can't even watch me do mine    Hope he's taking care of you, and the scan goes well on Friday ??  

Flash - how are you?  Hope you're finding a good plan for going forward  

Got to go - we're going out to the cinema for the first time since Christmas - not sure what we do with our time    

Love to everyone else - Ebony, Chook, Twiggy, Abbey, Mimou, Jannie, Maz, Finbarina, Lanky,  Elaine and anyone i've missed 

Katerina x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Think the d/r cloud is lifting - almost felt cheerful today!  Maybe its the sunshine, so hope it lasts until the weekend.  Just bought loads of nice plant & flowers for the garden to make it look pretty for getting it up for sale, so it better stay nice so I can get them planted!

Maz - good to hear from you, had been wondering if you'd finished up work yet.  Good luck for your last day tomorrow, must be strange!  Here's to 3 weeks with you feet up before the big day.  Hope the renovations are all done just in time.

Ebony - Hope you've got over your hangover.  Wish good luck to DH for his op this week, I'm sure he's nervous, but it'll all be over before he knows it.  Make sure you've stocked up on pain killers for him - Paracetamol & Codeine did the trick for my DH, plus spoiled him with lots of his fav food.  

Doodler - sorry to hear things have hit you so hard, I know it might not feel like it, but things do get better once you work through the disappointment  .  We're all thinking of you and here for you if you need us.  Try to take some comfort from the fact that you did get prg this time, so your body will know what to do next time  .

Katerina - Glad to hear that your cloud has lifted and your able to plan things for the future  .  Hope you enjoyed your night out to the cinema - what did you see?  Not been in ages either - any recommendations?

Jayne - well, did they find a brain in there?  Hope it went ok, and it won't be long until they find out exactly whats going on.  Have a wee Sherry for me, as I'm trying to be good!  

Jan - how are you getting on being PUPO?  hope the (almost) 2ww is going ok, here's hoping for a positive outcome for you      

Mimou - Hope your appt yesterday went well  , and you've got lots to think about for moving forward with txt 

 and hello to Donna, Kat, Elaine, Finbarina, Vonnie, Chook, Kirsty, Michelle (both of you), Jannie, Abbey, Jo, Helen, and anyone I've missed.

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've missed so much!

No time to read everyone's news at the mo - just a quick post so I can find this thread again.

Love to you all    

C xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie as heading out for a while.  Just wanted to send     a big hug to Doodler, was thinking about how you were feeling just remember we're all here for you when you feel up to talking.

Jayne,  hope everything went okay yesterday and you're already for the stimms.

Take care everyone 

Vonnie  xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Jayne and Dawn:  Lots of     to the two of you.  Hope all the injections are going OK and that this nice sunny weather helps.  Was thinking of you Jayne yesterday with your scan - how outrageous that they checked an ovary that isn't there and said it was fine!!

Doodler:  You take great care of yourself girl, it is a really sad time and I know that nothing can really be said to make it better.  Adding my     to Vonnie's.  THinking of you.

Lanky: Lovely to hear from you - hope things are going OK?

Jan:  Hope that sanity is your close friend and that your 2ww is going OK.  Lots of  and sticky vibes to you!

Hi to Vonnie, Katerina, Twiggy, Jo, Abbey, Kat, Donna, Maz, Flash, Finbarina, Mimou and anyone I've missed.  

Love,
Janniexx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - happy Friday!  I'm off on holiday for a week to the west coast and so glad its arrived!  I don't mind if it rains all week - well not much   - its just going to be lovely down time with my DH.

I really wanted to wish Jo, Jannie and Maz lots of luck for the next few weeks    - really thinking of you all and hoping everything is going smoothly and you're relaxing in advance of the big day!  Its going to be so wonderful for you to hold your babies, and it is so good for us to see that dreams do come true.    Looking forward to hearing good news soon.

Dawn - were you okay to start Climaval today?  Hoping its a good weekend for you   - and your garden is looking lovely! 

Mimou - hope ARGC was okay?  I guess it could have been a bit overwhelming after your wait but hoping it gave you some useful answers  

Hi to Vonnie, Jayne, Elaine, Helen, Hannah, Michelle, Doodler, Jan, Clarabelle, Chook and everyone I've missed  

Katerina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jayne*- sorry just read the thread and noticed your question. Alcohol okay with co-amox (in moderation) just don't overdo it or you might end up a bit 'runny' iykwim  Hope the scan went okay on Wednesday  Definitely think Mr T is going for the longest downreg record with you    So hope this is the one that'll make the difference 

Finished work on Wednesday and have slept most of the time since. Am exhausted now that I've stopped  No rest for the wicked though as the decorating needs done. Builders left last Thursday but were back yesterday just to finish off a few bits. Really pleased with the renovation looks fab, just need to get it all finished now in under 3 weeks 

Will be back this evening to catch up with everyone.

Love  and  to all

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're having a great weekend.

Just to let you know that I eventually started my happy hormones yesterday.  My lining was borderline, but since then I've been having a red/brown discharge (sorry TMI).  My bloods came back well below the threshold, so was given the go ahead to start Climaval when I got home from work.   Feeling much better to be on to the next stage!  So 2 weeks of happy hormones and then waiting to see if I can get to blast!  

I'm not sure who know Laura, one of the nurses, but just to let you know that she was involved in a bad car crash last weekend.  She's ok, but ended up with a back leg fracture and is in traction.  Her wee boy was hurt too, but is on the mend.  Don't think she'll be back at work for a few months at least.  Coreen said they'd been up to see her and she was in good spirits.  Just though you'd like to know.

I'll be back later or tom for personals, off to help my SIL to move house!

Have a fab weekend
Dawnx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hope you're having a great weekend.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, poor Laura!!!!!!!! Thak god her and her little one are safe!!!!!

Glad you are on the HHH now


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls

Just thought woudl pop on here and read your emails.  Supposed to be studying today!!  

Dawn - so pleased you are onto the next stage - hope its a smooth two weeks for you.

Maz - good luck with the decorating!  Take it easy xx

Katerina - hope you have a lovely week, it is so important to have quality time together with all thats going on.  Have a relaxing time.

Hi to Vonnie, Jayne, Elaine, Helen, Michelle, Doodler, Jan, Clarabelle, Chook, Mimou and anyone else I have missed.  Hope you are all enjoying your weekend.

DP is getting a bit stressed about his op on Tuesday.  Hoping it all goes okay and that they find enough (or at least something) so that we can start my tx in June/July.  Think DP is worried about the results as much as going for the op!!  Will see what happens!.

Best get on with my revision!

Take care everyone
Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing?  Hope you had a good weekend.  I'm absolutely knackered - spent most of yesterday helping my SIL and family move house, and then spent today getting my house ready for to be valued on Thursday for going on the market in the next couple of weeks!  2 houses just a few doors up from me have gone on the market - so starting to panic that we've got competition!

Clarabelle - good to see you posting again.  Hope you've managed to catch up with everyone's news.  How are you getting on with your fitness and weight loss plan?  Hope you've still got a bit of PMA on the go  

Katerina - hope you have a a fab week away with DH, you deserve it.  My garden is looking fab ta, especially after spending a small fortune on bedding plants!  It better be worth it!

Maz - Wow, well done on finishing up work and becoming a lady of leisure! Hope you're getting time to relax and you've got DH and other volunteers round to help with the decorating.  Sending you lots of   and     for the next few weeks.  Keep us updated with all your news.

Lanky - I know, the news was a shock when Coreen told me, just so glad everyone's ok.  Will let you know if I hear more next time I'm in.  How's William doing?  I'm sure he's keeping you busy!

Hannah - So what are you studying for then?  Anything exciting?  Sending DH lots of     for his op, I'm sure they'll find lots of swimmers for your txt.  Make sure you look after him well after his op, as he'll have to return the favour during your txt!  

Need to head to bed now before I fall asleep at the computer.
Take care and   to all
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning girls!!

Sorry I have not been on for such a long time.  I've been busy............. having a baby!!  

Our darling wee boy decided to make a somewhat early appearance last Tuesday afternoon at just over 7 weeks early weighing a slightly small 4lbs 9oz!  A whole dramatic story that goes with it involving a low lying placenta and 5 emergency dashes to the labour ward before he came along, but is all irrelevant now he is here safe and well!

I came home at the weekend and unfortunately he is still in the hospital in the Special Care Baby Unit but he is doing well and we are just so lucky and blessed that all that seems to be wrong is that he is small (and very sweet!)

Hope I am forgiven for the "me" post.  You girls have been such an important part of everything that has happened to get me here today.  You have been in my thoughts a lot over the last couple of weeks and I just hope that I can give you all hope for your future dreams.  I will hopefully catch up on all your news soon but likely to be spending most of my days at the hospital until we can bring him home.  PS thanks for the PM's and for asking after me while I have been awol!

Much love 

Jo 

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry to jump in girls just would like to say  to Jo on the arrival of your wee boy   pleased to hear you are both doing well + hope he is home with you soon  

xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jo

CONGRATULATIONS  

Fantastic  news that your baby boy is here safe and sound.  Have you thought of a name yet?  Do tell us the full length story with every detail.  You know we'll all be totally wanting to hear every detail.  (obviously you'll be too busy at the hospital at the moment  - but when you have time...).  Take it easy, look after yourself and I am so glad he arrived safe and sound.  Congratulations again.  

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls

At work just now so just popped on here for a few minutes to say CONGRATULATIONS JO!!
Thats fantastic news - so pleased to hear your good news.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popping on to catch up on people's news, and over the moon to see *Jo* post and hear all is well and she has a beautiful and tiny baby boy         So relieved to see you post and know that all is well, now I'll be keeping everything crossed for him to be home safely as soon as possible       

Just a few brief personals because I continue to feel lousy and don't think the computer screen is good for my headache.

*Jayne* - hope you get on to the happy hormones at last this week    I know there's a few of us told you about good outcomes from long periods of downreg, but you really have outdone us all  

*Dawn* - great to see you back on the happy hormones and it sounds like it's given you a new lease of life  I could do with borrowing some of that energy  Best of luck with getting your house on the market - it sounds like you've put plenty effort in to get it looking it's best, so I'm sure it will outshine the others  I was really sorry to hear that news about Laura and her little one too, really hope they're on the mend soon 

*Hannah* - good luck to your DP for his op this week and hope they get lots of nice healthy    I'm sure you both must be anxious about it and hope it all goes smoothly   

*Maz* - hope you're not doing any of that decorating yourself, and have a crack team running around after you  Must be great to be finished up now 

*Katerina* - hope you have a wonderful holiday - looks like the west coast is getting the best of the weather just now 

*Vonnie* - most impressed with your weight loss ticker  I think I may need to hire you as my personal trainer and motivator in a few months time  Hope you had a nice weekend 

*Doodler* - hope you're feeling a bit better about things  I know only too well what a tough thing it is to come to terms with 

*Chook* - hope you're feeling more mentally prepared for treatment started   

*Clarabelle* - good to see you post again, hope all is well 

*Jannie* - hope you're well and all organised and packed for the big day   

*Michelle* - hello, hope all is well and will PM you shortly 

*Finbarina* - hope you're well, liked your testimony to Jayne being a woman 

Hello to Kat, Donna, Helen, Mimou, Kirsty, Abbey and really sorry to anyone I've missed (brain is mush  ) 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Elaine

Was lovely to see your big long post...but you didn't say how YOU are.  

Have you had your booking in scan yet and how was it?  I know you have been struggling recently so let us know how you get on

Take care

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for asking after me Jayne  

Yes, we had our scan a couple of weeks ago and they brought the date forward a bit, which I was a little perplexed about given IVF dates can't vary much, but I guess baby growth rates can   Our little terror was extremely active, so we got great views from every angle - I couldn't keep still for laughing though   It was both a huge relief and extremely emotional. I'm still feeling pretty rough, in fact worse since 12 weeks, and I'm starting to imagine that this 'bloom' every one talks about is a myth   Definitely not complaining though, but my sick record for work has suffered the past few days   

Hoping for lots more lovely BFPs on this board soon - in fact, hoping it becomes redundant        

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,

I've finally read all of your posts, although I am worried that after page 7, much of it was dancing in front of my eyes instead of being properly absorbed.  Think I lost it when Jayne's gender started to be called into question!  However, I'll do my best to remember everything!

Jo - Congratulations!  That's fabulous news.      I hope he's continuing to do well, and that you're well too!

Doodler and Katerina - I know this must still be a really hard time for you, but I hope you're both bearing up ok.  

Jayne - is the end of d/r in sight yet?  Also, I don't recall you mentioning whether or not they managed to find that brain?!  

Elaine - how's things?  Are you starting to feel better?  How are the headaches?  Ha, you posted while I did, but I noticed.  Glad the scan was so positive, but fingers crossed you'll feel better yourself soon!

Dawn - hope you're doing well now the HH have started!  Hope SIL and co. are going to return the favour when your house sells (which I'm sure will be very soon)!

Maz - hope you're keeping well.  Not long to go! (That was meant to be comforting, not to make you feel the pressure over the time you have remaining to decorate... I'm such an  )

Vonnie - what's your secret?  I'm rubbish at the weightloss game.  Worse than that - hopeless! 

Mimou - how are you?  I know what you mean about the teaching hours.  This is my first year after probation, and I have four exam classes.  Folios almost sent me loopy, and I'm now in a complete stooshy (is that even a word?) about NABs.  I can't remember the last evening/weekend I didn't have work to do.  I've been discussing part-time with DH, but people keep telling me it gets easier.  Here's hoping...

Jan - are you keeping your feet up?  Hope you're well.  

Lanky - nice to see you here!  How's William?

Hannah - hope all goes well for DP this week.

Chook - thinking of you lots and lots.  Keep me posted with how you're doing, and good luck for May!

I know I've missed lots of you out.  It's not deliberate, but it's really hard to keep track of everyone while only logging on occasionally!  Anyway, lots of    and    to you.  I don't mean to be thoughtless...

C xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Jo - wonderful news!!!   I'm so pleased for you.
Dawn and Jayne - happy drugs, happy days!

This is a quicky (just back from weekend with brother-in-law and family). Wonder if any of you lovely ladies know if the ERI does IUI and/or Donor Eggs? I'd been told they did neither, but their HFEA inspection report and their website suggest they do both - and the IUI is considerably cheaper than we're doing just now! Much confusion - is this new, or did they just not want us?! Paranoia sets in  .

Hi to everyone else. More personals later in the week when we've recovered -long story, but we missed our flight!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Jo, congratulations to you and your DH, your news has made my day.  Hope you are feeling better and your bundle of joy is getting stronger by the day.

Jayne & Dawn, whoop whoop to the happy drugs....

Jan, hope you are doing ok, where you having tx at the GCRM?  What do you think of them?  Am interested as I was considering moving there if the ERI doesn't work out the next time.

Doodler, Katerina, how are you two doing, thinking of you both and sending you a big hug   

Mimou, how u getting on, what's the lastest with the arcg?

Well busy week for me and the sky box seems to of gone wonky.  Which is just great as I can't tape any tonight as DH will be watching the footie so no Gok for me.

Anyway will be back later for more chat.

Vonnie


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

sorry for not posting broken my laptop spilt a drink on it when celebrating my nieces first holy communion!
just to let you know, i have received my urine test clear!!! and blood test suggests ovulation!!!!! just had a blood test yesterday for rubella still to get DP to do his samples tho!!!!
also got a letter form RIE to fill in questionere then will be put on waiting list (18 weeks)

hopefully i should have my laptop back soon!!!!!!(really missing it)

take care 

love michelle w    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Michelle

that's great news.  Here's to a VERY quick 18 weeks  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls read all your posts and no time to post myself now will be back tomorrow

hugs to doodler we are here for you honey, thinking of you

jan i thought that eri did iui not sure anout donor eggs but dont quote me on it

jo congrats honey

ok really have to run going to get done for internet abuse

k x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi,

Just a quick messgae.

I popped down to the unit today with William, (Carmel _still _ hadnt met him! Until today that is). Big fuss made over him. 
I then went up to see Laura. She is doing well, and hopes to get home Friday. He was boy was very ill, but thankfully was home today     .

William and I are doing great thanks, he is big strong boy now.

Good luck to you all.

FI a massive congrats, i will IM you.  

Love Michelle and William


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Sorry in advance for the "me" post - DP had his op today - he was very nervous about getting a general - anyway they managed to get six straws which they think is enough for two ivf cycles!  I am hoping that six is a good number!!??

He is sleeping now and really drowsy - dont think the pain has kicked in yet.  They found fluid "down there" so he has to go back but they said nothing too serious.
Must tell a funny story - when DP was coming out of the anaesthetic, Dr Thong came in to speak to him - and DP said "oh I have heard all about you - I think you are famous - with the girls on the website!!" - think he laughed but DP fell asleep again so not sure!!  
At least I can breathe and know I can go ahead with tx in June/July.

Michele - know how exciting it feels to be moving on tests - thats fab - lets hope it goes quickly.

Jayne/Dawn - hope you are doing okay with the happy drugs!

Katerina/Doodler - thinking of you lots - hope you are both okay  

Elaine - so pleased you have had your scan and it was emotional - I can imagine it would be amazing....

Sorry for no more personals..... best get on with making dinner and wake up DP to eat..... he said he was going to get a bell to ring when he needed attention - dont think he was joking either!!  

Sorry again for the "me" post but wanted to share my update with you girls more than anyone else.... and sorry for no more personals - hope everyone is well - speak soon

Hannahxx


Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

Just want to to congratulate you on getting through today with six straws.  Sometimes people say to me that I'm dead brave having had six IVF cycles but I think your DP is amazing going through that.  Hats off to him  

I hope you can begin to look forward to your cycle with some happy anticipation now.  

Jayne


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Hannah (gatecrashing i know  ) just want to say great news from today, hope DH is recovering well + isnt in too much pain, very welldone to him  

xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one, but hello to everyone 

*Hannah* - that's fantastic news on your DP's successful operation    6 straws sounds pretty good to me  I'd certainly encourage your DP with the idea of a bell and do plenty of pampering - you can cash in on both after EC  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pop on quickly and say hi...

I'm staying late to do my essay tonight but only staying a short time as I'm having a tea loaded with carbohydrates (macaroni and cheese) and a couple of glasses of cava before it's protein and on the wagon completely from tomorrow.  I start stimms tomorrow, thank goodness.  FIVE WEEKS of downregulating.  I think it's enough to drive anyone demented          

Anyway, hello to everyone and speak soon  

Jayne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Remember me?  Well, I just thought I'd pop on and see what you are all up to?!  I am delighted to see you are all well, but sorry to read that some of you have had a hard time over recent weeks.   

Michelle - thanks for the update on Laura, I couldn't believe it when Corrinn told me.    Laura has been such an angel to me and DP over the past few months - why does it always happen to good people??  

Anyway, I am off on holiday tomorrow (St Lucia) so I should get on with my packing (done nothing so far!!!).  Typical that I leave things until the last minute - I can't even find my summer stuff - not that any of it will fit me anyway!  Ho hum - never mind.    

I'll check in when I get back, in the meantime, take care everyone.    

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxxx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting a question here - I can see you are all either going through IVF treatment or starting, or in some cases sucessful which is lovely to hear.

I am currently attending ERI with the red team. I've been on clomid since Feb07, and got my bfp in Dec 07. Sadly, I suffered a missed mc at the end of Jan 08. I've just completed my first cycle of clomid since the mc (AF due Fri - already showing signs of being here). I phoned the clinic tioday to check on my urine results and had a brief chat with the nurse (Liz). I asked her how long you can stay on clomid for and she said 12 cycles max. The cycle I have just completed is cycle 9, so I effectively have 3 more left.

My question is, have any of you been down the clomid route and then been diverted to another type of treatment, or did you go straight to IVF? I know a lot depends on indiviual circumstances, it just hit home today that we'll need to try soemthing different if we are not lucky enough to conceive in the next 3 cycles. Does it take long to move onto the next stage, are the waiting lists long?

I hope these q's aren't too invasive,and thanks in advance for any answers.

Best of luck to you all out there  ,
Suze


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

Jo -      Thats fantastic news, over the moon for you and DH.  Glad everything went ok, and hope your wee boy is big enough to come home soon.  Any names yet?

Elaine - really glad to hear your fab news about your scan, must have been so emotional, but fab  .  Hope you're starting to feel better soon, and start to bloom!  

Clarabelle - I'm definitely hoping that SIL will be returning the favour, I'm hoping that I'll not be able to do any lifting etc, so will just sit around and give orders ! 

Jan - How's your 2ww going?    .  Sorry don't know about IUI's at ERI, but will ask when I;m in next week if you'd like?  Hopefully you'll not need to worry about it by then anyway  

Michelle - thats great news that your tests are coming back ok, think you need to get your DH to get on with his bit!  Hope the time on the waiting list goes quickly.

Lanky - thanks for letting us know about Laura, glad she'll be getting home soon, and Harrison is home too.  William must be getting big now.

Hannah - thats fab news about DP's op.  Each straw should be enough to do an ICSI cycle, so you should have enough for 6 full cycles - although hopefully you'll not need that.  The Dr will write to DH to confirm the number of straws, as with my DH they got 5 and a half straws, but used the half straw for testing, so he had 5 frozen.  Make sure they confirm that with you when you go for txt in June/July.

Jayne -     yeah for happy hormones!!  Wow that was a mammoth d/r session, but as the girls on here have said, that can be a good sign - here's hoping for you and me both.  Hope you enjoyed the Carbs and Cava, and are now onto healthiness and protein - good luck for stimming    

Izzy - hello stranger!  Really to great to hear from you, and even better to hear about your BFP - that's fab news    And not jealous of your fab holiday to St Lucia - have a great time, and looking forward to catching up with you when you get back.

Suze - hi there, and welcome to our wee thread.  So sorry to hear about your m/c   must have been a really tough time for you.  I'm sorry I can't be of more help with your Clomid query, I went straight to ICSI, but there are lots of girls here who'll be able to give you advice.  Good luck with your cycles  

Doodler - how you doing hun?   Are you homeless yet?  Any tips for selling houses?  

Maz - How's the decorating coming along?  Hope you've got your bag packed!  Sending you lots of luck and  

Donna - How you doing?  Any news from you yet?  Wishing you lots of luck for the happy event.

I'm off to bed, getting my house valued tomorrow and then down to sort out mortgage things!  Then my brother's coming to visit me for the weekend - hoping I can persuade him to help DH with a few jobs to get things finished.

Take care and big hugs to everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hannah - great news!  Well done to DP  

Jayne - delighted the d/r is over at last (though not as delighted as you are I bet!).

  to everyone.

C xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Suze why not post on clomid board you may get a better response there + as some of the girls are moving on to other kinds of TX now from clomid  

xxx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Cleg, but my question is specific to Edinburgh Royal Infirmary which is why I posted it here.


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls
Just dropping a wee note on here to say thanks for all your good wishes after DP's op - really means a lot.  He is doing fine although very sore!  Still at least it was worth it.

Jayne - well done on d/r being over - what a relief for you.  Hope you enjoyed your couple of glasses of Cava!

Dawn - hope the house valuation goes well today!  I am desparate to move house but DP wants me to wait till after exams at beginning of June - then tx will be starting.  Think might have to put it off for a while!  Thanks for putting my mind at ease that 6 straws is good.

Sorry for lack of personals - hope everyone is having a good week.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
just popping my head above the parapet 

jo- congratulations!- that was a surprise announcement! hope alls well  

dawn- you'll be glad to get onto the slightly better drugs! Hope the house valuation went well- my tip is get 3 different valuations to make sure you're in the right ball park- we've had wildly varying ones in the past. Just heard yesterday that we got a house we'd offered below the asking for - Its a project for the short term but will keep me very busy!So phew to that.Was getting very depressed thinking about having to find rental.

Jan- whats the story re IUI then? You had hassles again from ERI  Got fingers crossed for test day  

Maz- don't forget to nap a lot between getting the house ready-you're going to need some energy in reserve! 

Ebony- how is your DH today? Hopeits good news on his results when you get them 

jayne-hope your ovaries are waking up after that d/r! 

vonnie- hows tricks with you hon? 

suz- welcome to the board! So sorry to hear about your m/c though. You need to talk to Twiggy who pops on when she can but send her a personal message. She was on clomid then swapped to IVF drugs but doing the intercourse bit naturally and got pregnant 1st cycle. Don't let them make you stay on clomid too long as time is precious  and waiting lists long for IVF if you end up needing it.I'd ask them to  refer you to the blue team now so you can be put  on the lists now in case you need it.Its easy enough to cancel if you don't. Most clinics I've heard of apart from ERI only recommend 3-6 cycles on clomid- do some research on the web is my advice. From what I've read if you don't have a break every 3 mths for 6 weeks it can cause a thin lining and is more like a contraceptive as it is an anti oestrogen- some clinics recommend a 6 wk break before starting an IVF cycle for this reason. Maz will know more about the drug.

elaine- glad your scan went well-I'm emotional for you! 

michelle- good news that you've started your journey  

izzy- have  a great holiday!

Hi to everyone else 

Had my follow up( don't think I told you..)  and as I thought my options are to stop, try again with mega bucks, or use a sperm donor to get round the tissue type matches we have which is the most likely cause of the m/c or use a surrogate which gets round all the autoimmune rejections problems but which is even more mega bucks in US and  a difficult issue in UK if you don't know anyone who'd d it.  We're sitting on it till I feel better physically- had withdrawal symptoms from stopping the steroids they had me on etc.Dr Also told me th e1st embryo we had genetically tested back in oct had trisomy 18 which is lethal either before or after birth- so relieved we had the testing but now worried about not doing testing if you know what i mean.
On a more positive note the missives are concluded on our house, we got the new house( needs loads of work) and DH is taking me to Aviemore for a surprise  ski trip on sunday till tues to cheer us up Think I'll book a massage a head so I don't feel pressured into skiing all hours god send by DH 

dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

*Doodler*, my goodness. It seems you have some difficult choices ahead. I think you have to come to these types of decisions in your own good time but know I'm thinking of you and we're all here for you 

*Hannah*, I hope your DP is beginning to feel better and you've honed your nursing skills...you'll need them for your injections in the not too distant future 

*Dawn,* how are you getting on with your injections? When's your next appointment? I'm back on Tuesday at 8am for a scan to see how I'm progressing...

*Suze,* as Doodler says, Twiggy is the girl to ask (especially as she had a son now)  I hope you get a BFP before you need to move on from the red team 

*Clarabelle,* how are you?

*Izzy,* wow what wonderful news for you...and a holiday as well  Congratulations and I hope you have a relaxing time

*Elaine,* I hope you're feeling a bit better

*Maz and Donna,* I'm thinking of you both and hope you are both getting ready for the big day. Lots and lots of  for the big day ahead 

*Fin,* how are you progressing? I'll see if I can arrange Stuart's pals to budge up when you need more room at the football... 

Anyway, am finishing off my first draft of rewrites. Am planning to send them to my tutor this weekend, then wait and see what he thinks...  

Take care and hello to all you other ERI girls and *Mimou* too even if you decide to move on...once an ERI girl ALWAYS an ERI girls (well, here anyway) 

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening everyone,

On my own tonight as DH is away playing footie in Amsterdam for this work, so I get peace and quiet to do my thing.

Jayne, Wayhay to the happy hormones, hope the rewrites are going okay.

Doodler, good to hear your doing okay, it sounds as if you've already started to think about your next steps.  Your right to take time out to get your body and mind back in tip top condition cause this tx malarky takes so much out of us,    and thinking of you.  How are you getting on with your house hunting, found anything yet?

Hannah, hope your DP is feeling better, he will be able to repay the kindness soon.

Dawn, how u getting on?

Maz & Donna, not long now!!

Jan, what did you decide to do regarding the clinics?

So glad its Friday tomorrow, I'm really looking forward to this weekend we are taking my Mum away for her birthday on Sunday.  Its a special one (won't mention the age) so we are taking here to the Old Course at St Andrews.  Got lots of things planned for her booked a manicure, champagne, chocos, flowers and a birthday cake.  The spa has just had a refit so me and Dh will be trying that our and I'm treating myself to a facial, only downside is AF is due, in fact she's late, so now paraniod I'm starting the menopause!!!

Anyway going to pluck my eyebrows and settle in and watch the footie.

Hello to everyone and take care.

Love 

Yvonne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Yeah, its Friday tomorrow!  Feels like its been a really long week!

Jo - how's the wee man keeping?  Any names yet?

Doodler - good to hear from you  .  Sounds like you've got a lot to think about over the next few weeks and months, think you're right to take your time, and try to get yourself physically & emotionally with it for moving forward.  Well done on the house purchases , and getting your missives signed - must be a huge relief.  Hope you've not got too much to do on the new house, think you need a rest!  Have a fab weekend away - get yourself a massage booked now - you so deserve it.

Jayne - Well done you on getting your re-writes together, hope you tutor is impressed.  I'm not due back in until next Friday, as I'm not stimming they don't have to monitor me as closely, the Climival I'm on is to build up my lining to have a nice home for my embies.  How are you feeling on your stimms?  Hope you're taking it easy and follies are growing nicely   .  Had to get an new iPod today to listen to my Hyno CD, my old one packed in and I think I need some relaxation and visualisation!

Vonnie - Wow, sounds like you have a fab weekend planned!  Not very jealous at all.  Enjoy having the place to yourself and have a fab weekend.

House valuation went well today, just got a couple of things to finish off this weekend, and will get photos taken next week.  Sound get it on the market during my 2 - am I mad or what!  

Have a good Friday and a nice weekend everyone  
Take care
Dawn xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for your responses and kind wishes . It sounds like Twiggy is the girl to ask, so I will drop her a pm over the weekend. I gues she has her hands full these days with her little boy!

Thanks also Doodler for your specifics about asking to be referred to the blue team. I have an appt on 19th May and am compling a list as long as my arm of questions to ask them, so will raise that possibility then. I wonder if they will let me continue to complete my 12 cycles of clomid, although it does seem a lot of cycles when other places seem to limit it to 6. I suppose the preg and mc have given me a bit of a break though which is something. I just wasn't sure what the next step is after clomid, but I suppose a lot of it is dependant on individual circumstances.

I've had a quick read through some of your posts, and a lot of the treatment sounds like double dutch to me! I wish each and everyone of you the best of luck       with your treatment going forward, and I will continue to pop on and see how you are all doing. 

Many many thanks
Suze


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
not been on for a while, been on first trimester page,
wanted to check and see how everyone is doing!
Stupid question guys, When do you make an appointment for the gp, do i have to wait til  ERI tell me or do you just do it? 
Suze,  i was on clomid before doing ivf.  i got pg my first cycle, then  m/c at 6 weeks, thats when prof anderson suggested i did IVF.
Got pg on my first ivf and still doing well!! 
been felling rotten and tired, so havent been on much so appologies!!!

Jambo, hang on in there with those stims, they are so much better than the other drugs!!!! lots of luck to you!!!

Hi to everyone else and hope your all doing great!!!!!


X


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne-- well done on getting the rewrite done.Fingers crossed you can tick it off your list as another success soon  When are you back in for scan?  

Dawn- great news on your valuation- hope it was even better than you thought Its a nightmare getting ready for viewings- you have my sympathy but at least it'll keep your mind off tx! I didn't realise that was what climival was for- what is it exactly? a hormone supplement or something like viagra?You learn something new every day in this game- we should be getting honourary pHDs at this rate!  We just got the survey report from our new property and there is a LOT of work to do but it's really my "job" so will be good to be officially "working" again project managing it all- thats if the bank lends on it! Don't do what I did and move house the day before EC- I wouldn't recommend it  

vonnie-what a  fab w/e you have lined up! last time I was in the Old course was a special treat on my 15th birthday for virgin cocktails LOOONG TIME AGO! Enjoy the pampering.No chance AF late for another reason?Sorry can't remember if thats possible with you  

abbey- I guess you're released from ERI after your scan? but no harm in going to see GP so you can get on their books for appointments etc.

Suze- come and chat anytime. The treatment jargon will be second nature to you in no time but just feel free to ask anythign you don't understand - none of us knew anything much at the start  Good that you an appointment coming up.The m/c must have been hard on you Quite a few of us have been through losses so chat anytime. I guess at least you knew you were ovulating that month and that your tubes must be clear at least on one side and that you can fertilise and hatch an embryo which can develop to blastocyst stage and start to implant. Thats  lot of positives so hang onto that.All good if you do have to resort to IVF.

Hi to everyone else- off to organise a woodworm/damp specialist for the new house....

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

We are in the unexplained catagory so technically it could happen but not holding my breath will see what the weekend brings.

Have a good time sorting out the woodworm.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Well a girl can hope Vonnie   Pampering is just what you need to forget it all  DH surprised me this week by booking us in for a break in Aviemore sun- tues.Its usually me who does the organising of holidays etc so quite looking forward to some quality time and maybe a little skiing.Just been checking out the beauty salon at the hotel


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

suze i have pm'd you good luck honey, i am back on the clomid again but have given you details in pm about tx we had to getr c. Sorry about mc good luck for future

doodler how are you honey? c is pointing at maxidoodle and saying doggie and doing barking noises  and trying to bash in computer so cant speak nlong, hope you are well

jan any further forward about iui at eri?

jayne hows stims going?

kat how are you hon not heard from you for a while

hi to everyone else have to go before computer gets broken it is taking some toddler abuse  speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Ed2008 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been a member for a week now but I have been a lurker for some time.  Today is the 1st day I have found the ERI thread. (Has it moved?)  I had my 1st ICSI in Nov 2007(Dr Thong) and to our amazment BFP 1st time, but sadly for us we had to terminate our preg 22 Mar 08 18wks 4 days! (story on Preg Loss board) As you can imagine we are totally gutted.

Every day is getting a little easier and we have now started to think about treatment again.  I am not on the waiting list as yet waiting for hosp appoint with obsetrician.  I was hoping some of you might be able to answer these questions for me.  Is it still a 6mths wait for NHS self funding? Can I phone up to find out how far I am up the non fund list? Do I have to get refered or can I contact them myself? So sorry for butting into your thread. 

Many thanks
Ed xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hannah, hope DP is fighting fit again! 

Doodler, there's so much going on for you at the moment!  Hope you relish your project management role!  How are you feeling now?  Is the withdrawal easing up?    Have a fabulous trip, you lucky thing!  

Jayne, congratulations on finishing those re-writes!  How are you feeling now?  Forgive my ignorance, but how long do you spend stimming? 

Vonnie, love the sound of your weekend!  Have a wonderful time with your mum.    Here's hoping late AF is a fantastic surprise in the making... 

Dawn, hope all is progressing well with getting your house on the market.  I think you'll need all that relaxation!  

Suze, I trust you'll get answers to all your questions.  I understand what you mean about the tx jargon - I've not got any more than a rudimentary grasp myself!

Kirsty, how are you?  How's it going with the clomid?

Ed, Hi!    Really sorry about your lost pregnancy.  I can't answer your question about waiting lists, but I know someone on here will be able to!  I hope you have a happy outcome this time round.

We're back at ERI on 20th May.  DH took the phone call, and was advised that he has to deliver a sample on the premises to 'prove' it is his.  He's now paranoid that the nurse will be present to witness his performance!   

I fully expect to be shunted back to the end of the waiting list again.  I'm so fed up feeling miserable about it, but in truth there is very little to feel positive about.  My attempts to lose weight have repeatedly ended in failure, and frankly I'm bored of feeling sorry for myself.  If we do get pushed back, I don't know what our next step can be.  DH is not at all keen on the idea of adoption, but while I have my reservations, I'm also desperate to be someone's mum!  I'm 34 next week, and I'm really starting to feel the pressure of that ticking clock...

Sorry for always being miserable!  

C xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Clarabelle, just wanted to send you a big hug   Everyone on here knows what its like to feel really miserable with this, you don't need to apologise at all .  Your appt on the 20th is a really big deal, no wonder you're nervous.  I hope very much that they will be constructive, and appreciate all the commitment and effort you've made  .  There's a baby out there for you somewhere  (and 34 isn't over the hill   though I know how much the months & years of not having what you long for drag. ) 

Sending you lots of PMA to get you through the next three weeks   

K  xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,
Hope everyone's enjoying the gorgeous weather  - looks like we've gone straight from winter to summer then .

Clarabelle - I really feel for you on the weight issue. It's something I've struggled with all of my adult life and I've definitely put weight on during the ttc - mostly through comfort eating . There's no need to apologise for being miserable - that's what we're here for . It must be so frustrating for you, wanting to get going and being turned back. And believe me, I _know_ that losing weight is not as easy as it sounds. I'm considering joining WW or Slimming World as I'm the heaviest I've been and I feel rotten about it - if you fancy coming too, or just want some moral support over the net, just shout.

Ed - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss . That decision must have been horrendous. You can contact the ERI yourself if you're already on the NHS list, to check where you are - and they'll be able to give you advice on how to go about self-pay and what the waiting list is like. The nurses are just the best there - they'll take good care of you.

Vonnie - Any news? 

Twiggy - my DH and his brother were talking about "ruggedized" laptops the other day - mostly for guys taking laptops onto building sites and the like. Sounds like you could do with one too . Can't believe Caelan is a "toddler" now!!

Dawn - good luck with the house. You're a glutton for punishment, but if you've ever watched all those house-buying/building programs, you'll know how often the women seem to get pg in the middle of it all 

Jayne - Well done on the rewrite. How's the stimming going? Those ovaries awake yet? 

Doodler - I think we're in similar places at the moment re dilemmas over what to do next. It struck me today that there's no single "expert" to guide you through it - especially once you've had IF and mc. We've had to become our own consultants and it adds such a stress to the process. Hoping and  that some answers come our way before we go completely nuts .

Well, my IUI is a bust - as predicted . I've been peeing on sticks since the second HCG (a week ago) and they've got fainter and fainter to the point where today's took forever to show and is the merest whisper of a line. If I'd conceived from the IUI, I'd be producing my own HCG now, so it would be getting darker again (I've tested positive before now on my natural pgs). And then there's the cramping, which started yesterday and is getting stronger and stronger. Wednesday is my official test day, but as a veteran of all this, I know a bust when I see one - so no messages telling me not to give up hope yet .

I'm a lot more upset about it than I thought I'd be. I reckon I'd been a bit in denial about how a negative would affect me. Although it's been frustrating being out of the game for so long, the up side has been that it's taken away the huge focus on ttc and the monthly disappointments. We were at some friends' wedding reception yesterday and it was all mums and toddlers and I felt SO out of things - the club I can't join, no matter how hard I try. My plan now is to get on with my work for the next 9 weeks - and boy, does it need my attention - and see where we stand with donor eggs and look at doing something in the summer holidays (though goodness only knows what!). The ERI ACU site and the HFEA page for the ERI both says it does IUI (and the website quotes a price too - about a third of what we payed for this IUI!) but when I called they said they don't do IUI. Don't know what to think . Will maybe speak to my doc. Can't help but feel miserable at the thought of what a nice holiday we could have got for the £650 we wasted on this IUI. Instead we'll spend a week at DH's mum's while she's away on a cruise.

Sorry guys - what a long, miserable post. I'll be fine again after a couple of weeks - and on the plus side, my tummy will get a break from the horrible clexane jabs - I look like a dalmation at the mo.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jan, I'm sorry that this hasn't worked.  No words of encouragement or false hope (well, not for this one) but then as you say, you have decisions to make about where you go now.  I hope that whatever you decide, will be for the best.  I know that it's hard for some people to believe on FF but if it doesn't work for Stuart and I on this our 7th and final IVF, I don't think I'm going to be that bothered.  I've definitely come to the end of our IVF journey.  One, I can't be bothered doing it again and two, after telling each other after the past six cycles, that if it's just the two of us then we'll be happy...you start to believe it.  Whatever happens next for you, I wish you all the very best.  

Clarabelle, The past two cycles I've stimmed for 14 days so I won't have egg retieval until a week on Friday but for my first couple of cycles ( I was 5 years younger then) it was about 3 days shorter.  

Stuart calling as the telly programme's starting so will just say hi to everyone else and tell me if you've been up to anything exciting this weekend.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on briefly but couldn't read and run.

*Jan* - really, really sorry to hear you're so sure things haven't worked out  I know what you mean about the confusion with whether ERI do IUI or not, as I was totally perplexed by seeing it on the price list, but when I queried it they said they didn't  It just doesn't make sense. Does your DH's Mum live somewhere nice for your holiday? I hope so and that there are lots of nice things to do in the area  Hope you managed to enjoy the nice weather earlier too.

*Doodler* - I've probably missed you unfortunately, but I really hope you have a lovely holiday and it gives you and your DH a good break, but also the possibility of some time to consider the difficult decisions you have ahead  Hope everything goes smoothly with your move and throwing yourself into project management on the new one is a positive distraction   

*Katerina* - hope all is going well for you  Not seen you on here much recently, so hopefully that's a sign you're keeping busy with lots of nice things 

*Clarabelle* - sounds like you need a big hug too  I'm on another thread where there's a woman having problems with ERI regarding treatment over her weight too  So sorry to hear it's getting you down and I can also totally empathise about the eternal battle to manage your weight. I tried Slimming World a few years ago and lost loads of weight, as did the friend I did it with. Problem is it gradually crept back on again  It's tough feeling like you're always having to watch what you eat and drink and having to exercise endlessly. I hope all goes well at your appointment and things aren't as beak as they feel at the moment   

*Ed* - welcome and I'm really so sorry to hear what you've been through, I can barely bring mysef to think about it, let alone understand how you have coped  As already suggested, probably best to speak with one of the Nurses, as I think waiting times have been different lately due to staff shortages, though I may have picked this up wrong  It's always worth putting your name down for a cancellation, because you can always change your mind if something comes up too soon.

*Kirsty* - sounds like Caelan will be a computer whizz before you know it  Hope all is well with you  Sorry I didn't get your message until late last night as DP took me away on business with him 

*Jayne* - well done on getting your rewrites done and in the middle of a cycle too  Hope stimms are kick starting your hormones and giving you the feel good factor   

*Dawn* - hope everything is going well for you on your happy hormones too and there's good news at the scan on Friday   

*Vonnie* - got everything crossed that AF is delayed for the best of reasons       

Sorry but will have to dash as dinner is ready, but a big hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Goodness there has been so much to catch up on here so I’m really sorry in advance if I miss anyone out.

Jo – congratulations!  I am so pleased to hear your news, I hope the baby is doing well.

Clarabelle – have sent you a pm.

Jan – so sorry to hear your news, take care.

Elaine –Sorry to hear that you’ve been feeling a bit rough recently.  Never mind your sick record,  rest is the best thing for you right now so hope you are taking it easy. Glad to hear your scan went well.

Dawn – how are you feeling?  Looks like you’ll have your hands full soon, least it will be a distraction.

Vonnie – hope you had a great weekend, sounds wonderful.  Fingers crossed that AF stays away!

Ed – I’m sorry to hear of your loss.  I agree with Jan’s suggestion to call ERI, they are very helpful.

Doodler – hope you have a fab time at Aviemore and enjoy the pampering.  Congratulations on getting the missives concluded.  

Jayne – hope you are doing ok with the stimms and rewrites.

Hannah – pleased to hear your DH’s operation went well, hope he is feeling suitable rested and pampered!

We're counting down to tx now that April AF has appeared. Am beginning to get random panicky moments out of nowhere now.  Also having to be extra good with the diet next week as like Clarabelle have to pass the weight test before can proceed so no pressure  

Hello to everyone I have missed, hope you’ve all enjoyed the sunshine this weekend.

Chook


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Guys
Sorry haven't been on for ages, but I have been keeping up with you all, quietly reading and  for  for you all.
So  to say still feeling quite low after only our FIRST  (OMG pull yourself together girl!!) and *constantly * chastising myself for that - but through you guys I can see that there is always hope on this journey. So thanks and  for that.

Not much to report except was shocked and sorry to hear about Laura and her accident - mainly as I had spoken to her a few days before on the phone when I decided to call after our follow up consultation. She was so nice. I just asked if our proposed date of October was absolute final and she said she didn't mind being hassled by anyone about once a month when there was a possibility that it could be reviewed. After a bit more of chat, she kind of half suggested that "August may be our time rather than October"!! but to keep on phoning her. So that's where we are, sorry nothing more to report.
Oh!! Don't think I told you (but sorry if I have posted this already) If you remember I was being tested for lactose intolerance and the test was most definitely positive! I think that is causing me a bit more stress at this time as it was a bit of a shock and I prob need to make more lifestyle changes than I really want to. DH thinks seeing a dietician will ease the process and rationalise it a bit more. I hope he's right 

Sorry , no personals just now  and this is a bit of a miserable "me" post. With a few days holiday in May and a Spanish trip organised with Mum and 2 sisters in June, I've got nice things to look forward to.

 and  and of course hope

     this follows you everywhere

Helenx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie on my break again (quick post that is )  sorry am back on the loppy pills as of today have decided just to go for it this cycle and see. They want to do a procedure at hosp to rule out chrones disease due to my weight etc so have to drink radiation and get x-rays but dont have the appointment through yet and thought if i waited then have wasted a month, if it comes and is quick within cycle date then will have to postpone.

flash sorry about bfn honey, hope you have a relaxing time in spain and feel refreshed good luck

jan really sorry honey, did you try calling eri again about iui? i am sure i have heard someone who got it there??

chook good luck with tx, time passing so quickly

elaine dont worry hope you are well

jayne hows things

doodler well done on missives, have a nice time in av

clarabell they didnt want to give me tx as too light, so sending you a big hug, we cant help our weight and just want to get on with tx i know how frustrating it is 

ed sorry honey must have been devestating i would call eri they are all lovely and will be able to help

ok i have to run hi to everyone i have missed will do more personals soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Popped on to wish *Jayne* lots of    for follie scan tomorrow. But will stop for personals as it's been far too long!

*Jan*- huge  sorry to hear the IUI hasn't worked. Hope that you're able to progress in the summer with a new plan 

*Dawn*- hope the happy hormones are helping  When are you back next for scans? Sending lots of  Were you in John Lewis on Saturday shopping? Could have sworn I saw you there but wasn't too sure so didn't say anything just in case it wasn't you  Glad all going well so far with the house sale 
*
Doodler*- have a fab time away in Aviemore  Pleased to hear you've got somewhere to live and that the renovation will be keeping you occupied in the coming weeks, are you still in Fife 

*Kirsty*- good luck for this cycle  hope the pills don't send you too 

*Flash*- big  there is no time limit on how long it takes to deal with the pain and disappointment of a BFN. Unfortunately it takes as long as it takes and even then the experience never quite leaves you although you can and do move on. Go easy on yourself and have a lovely holiday when it comes 

*Chook*- wow you're on the rollercoaster already! Where has the time gone  Try to take things a step at a time, everyone on here will be able to help with any queries questions of flaky moments  Wishing you all the best 
*
Katerina*- hope you and DH are doing okay 

*Clarabell*- sorry to hear about your ultimatum from ERI  I know how hard you've been working to try and do everything they've asked of you  Hope things go well on the 20th  Tell DH not to worry as they don't supervise 

*Ed*- so sorry to hear of your loss  As far as I'm aware if you are already an EFREC patient then you should be able to call and arrange your next treatment. Ever the pessimist I used to put my name on the waiting list when I went for my blood test  Last I heard the NHS list was still 3 years and the self funding one 6 months, but someone else might have more upto date news. Why don't you give them a call and ask, I'm sure they'd happily talk you through the next options.

*Izzy*- hope you are relaxing in St Lucia as I type  Sorry it'll be a sober holiday though  Hope you are keeping well 

*Abbey*- sorry I never managed to post to say congratulation  All the best for your first scan this week  I waited until after my scan to make GP appointment and saw them when I was 9 weeks. They did the midwife referral for me and I saw them fro booking in at 12 weeks. Must warn you that it's a bit disconcerting being turfed out into mainstream treatment after all the attention at EFREC so be aware that you'll not see anyone for months at a time and it takes a bit of getting used to.

*Vonnie*- hope you had a fab weekend away  Sounds like you had lots of lovely things lined up.
*
Hannah*- glad all went well with DH's op. Fantastic news on the number of straws too. Hopefully you'll only need to use them once    

Sorry not been posting much girls but been nuts busy these past 2 weeks with finishing work and doing the decorating upstairs. Nearly finished with the rooms and should be done by the weekend when we move the furniture back upstairs. Then I can relax    On the plus side I have packed the hospital bag so am ready if bump decides to put in an early appearance 

Thinking of you all and sending masses of    and  to everyone

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Maz great to hear from you.  I can't wait to hear about when "bump" makes an appearance

as for me...

My scan went very well this morning.  At baseline, my lining was 1.2mm and is now 6.something   I had about 8 follies measured all much bigger than I expected as they are growing much faster than the previous two cycles.  All were between 9 and 11.  the only downside was another cyst about 2cm    I'm back Friday and Dr Raja said he expected me to be in for egg collection at the beginning of the week whereas the last couple of cycles it's been the end of the week.  We'll see how I get on but you know I'll keep you informed all the way  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Finally back online after my wekend away with Mum.  We had a fab time and the weather turned out to be nice as well especially on the sunday which was a bonus.  It was so good to get pampered and I would recommend the spa at the Old Course as it is fab, they have an out door hot tub which as great to use and a hydrotherapy pool with was the bees knees.  Food was fab as well.  Had a facial which helped me feel a bit brighter and younger just wish I could get one done every month!!  Mum had a good time and it was nice just to see the joy in her face as she's had a bit of a rough time over the past few years.

Anyway back to earth again as I had my follow up yesterday with Dr Raja, went fine didn't really come out with any reason why its not working.  They're happy with the way I responded etc but its just the end result that we can't get success in, did ask him if there is anything I can do to improve the quality of the eggs but no was the thinking.  Did ask him about next cycle and I think I'm going to be on Menopur and asked whether we could potential have a 3 day transfer but we'll see about that.  Was a bit depressing being back again and having the realisation I'll be going through this all again in August.

ANyway enough about me sounds as if things are going well Jayne, how you feeling now you are on the happy drugs.  Good luck for Froday.

Wow Maz, looking forward to hearing your good news soon.

Doodler, how was you trip away, was there any snow to go skiing.

Jan, sorry to hear the IUI hasn't worked. Are you still considering using the GCRM moving forward?

Dawn, hope the happy hormones are helping  When are you back next for scans? 

Kirsty,  good luck for this cycle hope you are feeling better too.

Flash, and Katerina, hope you are doing okay sneding you a   

Chook, Finger crossed for your cycle, we'll be hear to keep you sane

Wow what post big hello to everyone else and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jayne thats great so are they thinking ec monday then? when are you getting transfer? good luck honey

vonnie glad you had a nice time getting pampered, august will be here before we know it, good luck

doodler did you have a nice time away? how are you and steven?

jan how are you honey, thinking of you

kat not heard from you for ages hows things?

flash/ katerina/ chook/ dawn and everyone i have missed hope you are all well and good luck to everyone

have to run lunch is over

k x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Looooong time , no see. Hope you remember me? I have been reading every now and again to try to keep in touch a bit.
Anyway, I just spent two hours readin gup adn my head hurts!  
I am waiting for AF to start downregging for our second go IVF or ICSI (depending on DH swimmers). Had sometrouble wiht the length (more like shortness!) of my cycle as was 27 days for a while, then shortened to 25. This did not help with calculating forward to May AF for June teatment. Hence now I haved somehow arrrived at the end of April - ho, hum.
Anyhow, is anybody else currently cycling at ERI??
Nice to see new faces - hello everyone.

And a big hello to those of you I remember (hoep I do not forget anyone and in no particular order whatsoever!)
Kat, Elaine, Maz, Jo, Twiggy, Vonnie, Jan, Katerina, Jayne and Mimou.

Dh and I had a lovely holiday just now (Madeira) and I am as ready as I can be for the IVF/ICSI rollercoaster ... 



Caroline Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

ah, yes, my typing has NOT improved   - apologies...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jayne*- fab news that scan went well and looking good for an early EC    Pants about the cyst  but hopefully it'll disappear on it's own. I had one on my last cycle as well that just appeared from nowhere  Dr Raja just put it down to my 'age'    

*Vonnie*- sounds like you had a fantastic time away at the weekend. I would kill for a Spa weekend just now  Sorry to hear you felt a bit  after going back for the consult/follow up. It does sometimes feel like same old same old in that they never know why it doesn't work so never really have any 'new' suggestions on what to do next  On the plus side there is no reason not to be  about the August cycle, it's a whole new treatment cycle and anything could change  Hope you can relax and enjoy yourself between now and then.

*Kirsty*- hope you're not working too hard!

*Caroline Anne*- lovely to see you again  Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday away with DH. Good news too that you are back for another treatment and it's sooner than expected. Wishing you all the best for this cycle    Jayne and Dawn are in the middle of stimms just now and I think Chook is starting this month so there are others on the thread cycling at the moment. We'll all keep you company though 

Hope everyone else is grand 
Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

After a bit of advice about our next tx.  We want to do a holiday before the tx kicks on, DH fancies a walking holiday in Austria.  I've managed to see one at the start of July, my worry is I'm start another cycle in Aug and I've worked out AF is due about the 22nd of July, do you think it would be okay to abroad so close to tx??

Just wanted to know if anyone else has done anything similar?

Vonnie


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

i'm still here waiting  

vonnie just wanted to say last year i went on holiday in june/july came back & started my stimms 1 week later (i had been on zoladex for months so no need for d/r) & it was probably the best thing i could have done, my body was sooooo relaxed for tx & i got the best result. good luck what ever you decided.

dawn good luck with this tx

jayne looks like i might be in the labour suite when your getting ec, in the hospital at the same time & we still dont get to meet     wishing you all the luck in the world    .

hi to everybody else

take care

donna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, saw you had posted and got all excited thinking you were on with an announcement    Am sure D day will come soon enough.  Wishing you all the very best with that.  

Vonnie, I always seem to go on holiday before/during/after treatment.  I remember having to phone the nurses from New York with a question.  The question for you is, would YOU be happy going on holiday then?  IF is doesn't add to your stress then go for it  

Hi to everyone else.  I'd better go as I'm only supposed to be "checking my emails" but Stuart knows what that really means        

Hi to all my fertility friends  

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on much, had a packed weekend with my brother across to visit, then have been doing silly hours at work!  So much to catch up on, but hear goes:

Jayne - thats fab news about your lining and your lovely follies - the mega d/r must have done the trick for you.   Sorry to hear about the cyst, but I'm sure it'll go away on its own, or are will they be able to drain it during EC?  I should be in for ET next Tues or Thurs, fingers crossed, so might see you there!  Looks like we'll be going mad on the 2ww together!     When are you back in for another scan?

Doodler - How you doing hun?  Glad you've got lots to do int he new house, but hope you're not going o be overdoing things!.  I don't think putting my house on the market during 2ww will be as bad as moving before EC, but is up there!   Climival is an HRT tablet, but I'm on 3 times the normal dose, kind of hoping its not like Viagra, as my mum was on it for a while and that would freak me out a bit!!  Hope you had a fab weekend to Aviemore.  Any news on your mum?  

Ed - welcome to our thread, and so sorry to hear about your pregnancy loss   .  I'm hoping you've read the other girls post, and have given the nurses a call to find out the situation with waiting lists - if not, just call them, as they're great and will be able to give you all the support you need.

Clarabelle - Sending you lots of luck for your appt on the 20th, hope the Docs see the progress you've made and can help you move onto txt.  Hope DH come up with the goods - have visions of him being strip searched before going into the wee room, to make sure he's not hiding a sample somewhere!!   

Jan - So sorry to hear that the IUI didn't work out  .  Hope you and DH are being good to each other and getting the time to think about moving on with txt over the summer.

Elaine - Where you off somewhere exciting with DH on business?  Happy hormones are much better than d/r ta, but still feeling the effect of the buserelin - well actually, DH is bearing the brunt of my mood swings!!    Think he's getting used to them, but still feeling a bit all over the place at the minute.

Chook - wow, on the count down to txt!  Don't worry, the panicky moments do calm down once you start txt - I always found that the waiting beforehand was worse, and once I start I've got something to focus on.  Oh and yes, moving house is a great distraction!! (although wouldn't recommend it!)  Sending you lots of     and   for your cycle.

Helen - as the girls have said, there is no 'right' amount of time for dealing with a failed cycle  . Talk the time you need, and then you can turn your focus to planning for the future and your next steps on the txt journey.  

Maz - yes I was in John Lewis on Sat afternoon with DH and my brother!  I've had my hair cut shorter since we saw each other last.  You should have stopped me, it would have been fab to see you and your bump!  Needed to take DH for a coffee and choc brownie, as had just made him buy jeans in Harvey Nics!!  Glad the decorating is coming to an end - hope babe lets you put your feet up for a week before arriving!  Take care and sending you lots of luck    

Vonnie - I think a holiday before txt is just what you need - but as Jayne sys, as long as it doesn't add to your stress.  Sorry the follow-up experience wasn't more positive - I do find it funny being at the unit when not going through txt.  Hoping your next visit will be more positive, and the holiday does you the world of good  

AnneS - hello stranger!  Glad to see you posting again.  As Maz has said I'm on happy hormones for a FET and Jayne is stimming for a full cycle, plus Chook is starting a cycle in May, so you're welcome to join our wee gang!  Sending you lots of luck and     for your cycle.

Donna - wow, babe is hanging in there!  Hoping he/she makes an appearance soon, but take it easy and get as much rest as you can before hand!    

Well I'm back on Friday for a scan to see how my lining is - hoping for at least 13.5tog for embie to snuggle into, but will see what happens.  Something is definitely happening, but never done a medicated FET before, so not sure how I should be feeling.  House things and work have been a good distraction, but starting to think I need to start to focus on next week and forget everything else for a while.  Plan is to defrost all 7 frosties on Monday, then see how the look, if good then go for blast transfer on Thursday, if not then embie transfer on the Tues.  So don't think I'll be able to think about anything next week!

Take care and catch up soon
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Dawn

I'm back on Friday too.  8.30am.  How about you?

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls ,
quick check in  Had a good time in Aviemore last few days even did  a little skiing but was still feeling wierd at all the babies and families.Decided we should take our niece and nephew away soon and do some family stuff with them. heh ho- glad i had DH and max a doodle there.

jan - I've pm'd you, you poor thing  Just wish you'd got a lucky break thats long overdue.

Dawn- good luck for lining scan or have you already had it?  

jayne- Can understand where you're coming from re the IVF- you do get to a limit of what you are prepared to put yourself through. Guess we're all different as to when that is. I'm starting to get to that point too but not ready to accept things yet.lets hope you get that overdue lucky break too this time. Good luck for scan  

Maz- not long now-hope you're feeling excited and not terrified! Hope your birthing experience when it comes is everything you hoped it would be  

Ditto- Jannie and donna  

Flash-   big hugs.I'm so sorry it didn't work -the emotions can be overwhelming but you will come out the other end. Try to think of IVF as a series of  at least 3 txs- tough but unfortunately thats the way the stats work. They will have learned from your cycle hopefully and if you decided to try again it will help. Take your time and keep chatting- we've all been there. 

ed- what a  devastating thing to go through- I'm so sorry   Hope we can help you through it all.

Vonnie- glad your weekend went well- was in St Andrews today for lunch and wondered how you'd got on at the posh end of town  Follow ups can be pretty disappointing- as long as they are willing to try something else different next time- some women respond better to different drugs, some better to the short protocol and actually the protocol can have a big impact on the egg quality despite what ERI tell you -I wish ERI could be more flexible in their approach sometimes but they are bound by the constraints of being NHS and the standard protocols do work for  a good percentage of women. You might know this but eggs are recruited for a cycle 4 mths in advance by the ovaries- and thats one thing we can't influence.It actually helped me to stress a bit less once I found that out- I even had 2 tiny glasses of wine while stimming this cycle( never after transfer) and got the best eggs out of 5 cycles- Are you taking fish oils and a good prenatal vit?Just a thought.Also I'd recommend acupuncture( did you try that -can't remember?)and hypnotherapy for relaxation.

Kirsty- hope the barium isn't too disgusting when you have it and hope they get to the bottom of things- hope its not Crohnes but its quite common isn't it? caelan will have to meet Max in real life one of these days- I rescued a mad little jack russel yetserday( who was reunited with her owner today) but she was very cute - took over the dominant role- Max- was pathetic considering he was so much bigger than her- she had the house up at 5am howling the kitchen down- made me wonder about adoption!

Must go for now- catch up soon, hugs to all, dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,  Glad you had a good time at Aviemore.  I know what you mean about families etc we met up with DH sister, hubby and niece when we were there as they were on holiday as well and it killed me to see DH and Mum fuss around her.  But    it we will all have our wee ones spoil soon.

Interested in the 4 month egg lead time, I had hear that before but never really acted on it.  I'm taking Pregnarecare + fish oil capsule, co-enzyme 10 and selenium.  In terms of diet I think I ok there guess the key thing to do is not to have any mega boozy session between now and then, guess 1 or 2 smal glasses of wine a week should be okay??  Did you increase protein in your diet with milk or anything?

Worried about having to get my FSH done again - just hope it hasn't gone up.  Did have acupucture for 1st attempt but didn't for 2nd so don't really know what to do about it.

We've decided to go on holiday to Austria as well so that will be fun.  Going to go on a walking one as I'll be nice and relaxed for starting tx.

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one to wish *Dawn and Jayne* lots of luck for your scans tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else too 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just want to wish Jayne and Dawn good luck for scans tomorrow.

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello!

Big   for Dawn and Jayne!

Jan, really sorry about your IUI.  I'll PM you re: WW.

Maz, just days to go!  How exciting!   

Chook, hope you're feeling ok.  I'm here if you need me!

Kirsty, hope you're doing well, and trying not to work too hard.  Good luck with the tests, and I hope the results are positive for you.

Hello to Elaine, Flash and Kat  

Vonnie, really glad you had such a nice weekend away.  And, of course, very envious!  I think you're right to enjoy a holiday and hopefully that will put you in the perfect frame of mind for tx.  

Doodler, sounds like a nice trip for you too!  Glad you managed to re-unite the noisy Jack Russel with his owner.  Poor Max!  

AnneS, nice to see you here again.  Good luck for tx!

Donna, you're into negative countdown!  It's always lovely to see success stories here.

I'm feeling much better today.  Thanks for all of your supportive words - you really cheered me up!    It was also a big help that I managed to lose 3lbs this week.      I've been very good all week because it is my birthday tomorrow, and I'm desperate for a glass of wine (and possibly cake) to celebrate!  

I really hope I haven't missed anyone out, but a big hug to you all!  

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy birthday for tomorrow Clarabelle   Also well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Clarabelle*- well done on the weight loss this week  that's great. Hope you have a fab birthday today 
*
Jayne & Dawn*- hope you both got great news at the scan's this morning    

*Vonnie*- try not to fret about FSH levels too much, they do fluctuate quite a bit so don't get hung up on the numbers. There are threads on the complementary therapies board about FSH and using agnus castus that you might want to look at? Personally I really enjoyed acupuncture as a bit of time out for myself and opportunity to de-stress so I would recommend it too; however wouldn't necessarily swear that that was the reason for my success last time. I'm very much a 'luck of the draw' viewpoint person but firmly believe that you should do whatever makes you happy and comfortable. Like Doodler says the eggs are on a 4 month prep so the only thing you can do is try to be healthy and stress free in the run up to treatment ( I know it's easier said than done though 

*Doodler*- great to hear that you had a fab few days away  Sorry it was still hard seeing other families though  I know this will sound weird but I still fell like that sometimes when I see people with their kids and wonder what life would be like if I'd had my 3 that I'd planned by now 
Had to laugh at Max being dominated by a wee jack russell  He's just a big softie really  Hope the house move etc.. is all going to plan. We're almost finished upstairs rooms (apart from the hall) and will hopefully have moved everything up by the end of the bank holiday and then I'll be ready  Getting excited but still trying not to think about it too much or I'll just freak out    
*
Elaine*- hope you're feeling a bit better these days 

Not much to report from me really. Just trying to get house finished and am in full cleaning/nesting mode (however that has yet to extend to the ironing pile 

Lots of love to all
Maz x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

just a quick break from watching some paint dry (so to speak).

Vonnie - good on you to have decided to go on a holiday. I am a total panic pill, but dcided that what DH and I needed was to be away from home, work, Edinburgh, Scotland and so we went on holidays before this my 2nd cycle. I only made sure that I had a good week and a bit before my AF/ start of downregging. The holiday was lovely and I feel so relaxed. We made sure we went somewhere in Europe so nto so far to travelan deasy to organise. Austria sounds fab. Don't forget to spoil yourelf rotten though.
I through caution to the wind and had a glass of wine EVERY night    

Dawn and Jayne - good luck with your scans today!!! 

Maz - oh me goodness, I rember meeting you (and Jo!!! how are you, MUM  ) and am so pleased to read that you are about to be a Mum. All the best!!!!  

Donna - are you having a waiting competiton with Maz??   all the best!!

Elaine - how nice to see that you have been lucky with your second treatment. Just sorry to read that pregancy seems to be hard work for you. Nonetheless I hope to 'copy' you   I hoep second tiem will be lucky for us - any tips??

Clarabelle - hello again and a very HAPPY  BIRTHDAY. Hope you have a fab day and what good timing to have yoru birthday on the beginning of a bank holiday weekend!

hi Peanuts - how are the HH?? Is teh Burselin wearing off?? Hope to follow you soon, just waiting for AF. And guess what, when it matters most it seems to be late - typical, eh? 

Chook - when will you start your tx? We might cycle together. I will try to start right at the beginning of my cycle (not CD21) as thsi si what I did last time and it seemed to have worked for me. Long protocol therefore. Hope you are not panicing anymore. I know it is hard but I stocked some PMA up on holidays. Sending you some  

Helen - I had my first tx in Oct/Nov and had an initial BFP, then lost the bean. it was hard and initially Dh and I decided not to go back onto the waiting list (private). We had our follow up consultation about 4-6 weeks later and only then got back on the list. I will start drugs this month and tx should be beg. of June. Hope this helps. i just went by gut feeling and while I was very upset and hurt I made NO decisions, but everyone is differetn and maybe some people find it comforting to start plannign tx right away. You will know what is right for you  

Ed and Jan - thinking of you both and hoep you are doing alright.  

Doodler - Sounds like you had a good weekend away. I wish we could have a dog. reading about your Max makes me laugh - the softie! But we live in a flat and it would not be fair on any poor mutt plus shared garden! 

Kirsty - I met you ,too!! How is C treating the computer?? Showing any more respect for it yet? I hope your tests will be ok. Fingers crossed for you.

Katerina - how are you hon?? Did you dcided on the vitamine cocktail that you might feed your DH? Mine had anothe SA months after our first tx and was better again. It makes no sense and I made him eat vitamines ever since jsut to make sure ...

Izzy, Abbay, Hannah -  

I really hope I have to overlooked anybody - apologiesif I did!!


Me: AF has not arrived (shoudl be tomorrow) - what do I do if it comes on Sunday?? I guess I start injecting Monday then?? Anybdoy else ever started downregging at the beginning of the cycle?

Take care.

caroline anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

annes- good to see you back in the saddle! Anything relaxing has to be good for you  We used to have the dog in a flat but it was nightmarish with the neighbours and the garden that only I looked after  Max was at Vet today and he had to be dragged into the waiting area and then into see the vet who's very nice to him- he was having none of it- mind you we were discussing castration 

maz- you won't be wearing knickers in the delivery suite so don't bother ironing them  as if- seriously- my mUm does cuckoo! Remember to text one of us when it kicks off so we can stay posted. I agree about the acupuncture- very relaxing more than for specifically helping though stands to reason the more relaxed you are the better the blood flow etc etc.

vonnie-sounds like you've got  the bases covered - I suggested acupuncture more for the relaxation side of things- good if you can do it before and after transfer if you find it relaxing-I did it on my first cycle, didn't enjoy it, not for the next few cycles but did it for FET and found it very helpful partly because of the emotional support you get from chatting to the practitioners which helps.
Protein- as long as you're taking about 60g a day( don't forget even tinned tomatoes have about 4 g per portion etc)you should be fine-too much protein can be as bad as too little-its never easy! Full fat milk can only help but I reckon you don't need the 1 litre people talk about- I mean you're still eating huh?I find I start to crave steak and spag bolog etc while cycling- beef is higher in protein than chicken or fish.Eat what you fancy is what i'd say as long as you're getting the essentials- its about the only pleasure you have while cycling!

clarabelle- well done on weight loss you can only do what you can so try not to stress too much and definitely have a glass of wine or two to celebrate your bday!   

hi to everyone  lovely sun( and rain )today!
dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone!!!!

thats me got my laptop bk so happy
how r yous all doing? got the results of my rubella blood test it cme bk fine!!!

love michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Going to have a slight 'me' post I'm afraid.  Scan didn't go well this morning, lining is only 5.6mm and they like it to be at least 6mm, if not 8 or 9mm - so have another week of Buserelin & Climival!!  I think I'm going for the record of longest medicated FET!!   Got quite upset this morning, I've been on drugs for 5 and a half weeks now and its starting to get me down  , I could have been through a full cycle by now, or the natural FET I'd planned for in the first place  .  I know the staff mean well when they say 'its only another week...'  but it feels like people have been saying that to me for the last year and a half since starting txt and is really starting to p*ss me off!!  

I also find it so hard to organise my work round txt, and had my week next week all planned out and was hoping to have a nice relaxing weekend to get myself ready for ET.  Spent most of today reorganising the next couple of weeks to try to keep my diary clear, but think people are getting sick of my excuses.

DH is being a pain at the minute too, it seems like I'm the one organising everything for getting our house up for sale and stressing about moving, and all he does is wind me up about stupid things.  If he'd got up off his backside when I wrote a list of DIY jobs at Xmas, then we wouldn't be trying to cram everything into the last couple of weekends    - can you tell we've just had a row and I've stormed off to go on the computer!!   

Anyway sorry about the rant!  Any tips on how to keep calm when dealing with txt and annoying DH's, or tips for plumping up my lining would be greatly appreciated!  

I'm off to annoy DH by flicking through the TV channels now he's statred to watch a movie!
Take care
Dawnxx

PS Jayne - yes I was there at 8.20am this morning (far too early to take any notice on who was in the waiting room).  I was wearing a red coat and have glasses and a blond/brown bob haircut - did you spot me?  Hope you're scan went well


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I wrote a reply yesterday but my broadband keeps going down so lost it!    I'll keep this brief....just in case  

I came in at the back of you at 8.25am and saw your name and then heard you get called.  It was really weird seeing someone that I only know from here...I've never been to any of the meet ups.  I'm sorry that you have to continue for another week.  I really can sympathise having D/R for 5 weeks this time before moving on to stimms    however I know that deep down you wouldn't want to go ahead if it wasn't giving your embryos the best start in life. That said, I'm know that it is very disappointing and frustrating though    I hope you and your DH are getting on a bit better.  Hopefully it is just the hormones and frustrations of treatment that are making you feel frustrated with him  

I did my last buseralin and menopur (half dose) this morning and have my late night injection tonight at midnight.  Egg collection on Tuesday at 11am.  I only have one ovary so lets hope it's working overtime  

Hi to everyone else.  I won't risk a long post in case I lose it.  That and I'd better get weaving and get the bus to church.  

Can't wait to hear about the arrival of Maz and Donna's miracles  

Take care everyone

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Another quick one from me I'm afraid.

*Dawn* - massive hugs to you  Sorry to see you feeling so frustrated  It's worth bearing in mind it's often been when people have had the longest most stressful journeys through treatment on this board that they seem to have success  Hope you've managed to sort things out with your DH (and got him off his backside to do things!) and you're feeling a bit better. I'm keeping everything crossed for at least a 13.5tog lining this week      

*Jayne* - I expect you're looking forward to a day without injections? After your marathon downreg, it suddenly feels like you've got to EC very, very quickly  Good luck for Tuesday and enjoy the rest of the weekend     

*Caroline Anne* - great to see you back posting on here  The only things I did differently second time were to take coenzyme Q10 (as did my DP) and Pregnacare vitamins and fish oil supplements, and I gave up alcohol altogether from before we started treatment. Everything else I planned went out the window i.e. I got much more stressed, did very little exercise and didn't manage to lose any weight  Best laid plans and all that  I'll be keeping everything crossed that it's second time lucky for you too       Ask Izzy too as she was in a similar position to both of us  One thing to hold on to though, at least getting stressed isn't the end of the world 

*Doodler* - hope you're doing OK? I love all your stories about Max, he sounds so sweet 

A massive  to everyone else  Got to run and get a shower or I risk spending an even greater part of the holiday weekend sleeping  I've barely been awake since arriving home Friday afternoon and really must achieve something today  Here's hoping that no news is good news in the *Donna and Jannie* camps 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

A quickie from me too.

Dawn - sorry to hear you're having a difficult week  .  Hope you have managed to get DH organised, sounds like they are all the same!

Caroline Anne - good to hear you are back on track and ready to go after your holiday.    I'm due to start at the end of the month, or when AF arrives.  I think I will be starting to downreg at the start of my cycle too but not sure of the answer to your question I'm afraid.  

Jayne - hope all goes well on Tuesday.

Clarabelle - have sent you a pm.

Jannie, Donna and Maz - hope all is well and look forward to hearing your news.

Sorry have to run, hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.  Hope the weather is nice for the holiday tomorrow.

Chook


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just a quickie from me as I'm off to book a holiday.  Decided to go walking in Austria for a week in July so now DH and I are on a mega fitness drive and health kick, can't say I'm complaining about it since I'm now on anther countdown to tx.  Really looking forward to it as something a bit different for us, we're usually a pool and cocktail kind of holiday so at least I'mm be too tired to party on this one...

Just wanted to wish Jayne all the best for tomorrow, I can't believe it your egg collection tomorrow.     and I'm chanting for loads of fabby eggs for you.

Will be back later for more personals

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Really sorry I have not been a very good FF lately!!  So much revision to do with only 3 weeks until my exams.... getting very stressed.  Been reading all the posts every day.

Just wanted to wish Jayne all the best for tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you lots and hoping for lots of eggs - very exciting.

Vonnie - we went to Austria last year - Salzburg - and it was our best holiday ever!  I had always wanted to go since a little girl and was not disappointed.  Cant say we were so energetic (spent most of the time wandering between the old and new town - also went on the really cheesy Sound of Music tour which turned out to be really fab!!  Saw soo much of the countryside - it was beautiful).  This time of year will be gorgeous.  

Dawn - hope you are feeling better and hope that the extra week goes really quickly for you..... so sorry its not been such a good time lately.

Doodler- hope you are well - and enjoyed your trip away.  I read your posts about all the families and can totally understand where you are coming from.  I have that feeling everytime too.  It will be us one day - I am sure of it.

MIchelle - well done on getting your tests back fine - thats one more step taken.

Jannie, Donna and Maz - hope you are all well.  ELaine - hope you are keeping well too.

Sorry for anyone I have missed - its so lovely outside - think I have done enough for the day and am going to go to the shops!!  

Speak soon

Hannahx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jayne, good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you!    

Hannah, I hope the exams go well, and that you are not too stressed!  

Vonnie, the holiday sounds really lovely.  And what a beautiful day to be starting a health kick: it just makes you want to run for the Pentlands (all together now: The hills are aliiiive, with the sound of muuusiiic....)

Chook, hope you're feeling ready for your cycle.  Thinking of you lots.  

Elaine, how are you?  Hope you feel your holiday weekend was fun, but I think sleeping is good too...

Dawn, it's stressful enough moving without going through tx and feeling like you're doing all the work on top of that!  You poor thing - no wonder it's getting you down.    I hope you've enjoyed the weekend all the same.

Doodler, poor Max!    I hope you covered his ears...

Michelle, glad the result was fine.  What do they check next?  Is it ovulation?  I remember being asked to collect an awful lot of urine...  

Caroline Anne, I hope that AF was co-operative and showed up today, not yesterday.  How are you?

Big hello to everyone else too!

Thank you for all the birthday wishes.  I had a lovely day, and I had two      glasses of wine to celebrate.    I didn't have any cake, but that was because my work colleagues forgot it was my birthday, so breaktime cake was missing.      I had some ice-cream later, to keep my spirits up!  

Hope you've all been enjoyed the gorgeous weather today!

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you've all had a nice holiday Monday - isn't the weather fabulous!

Thanks for all the hugs and kind words, they're much appreciated.  I'm feeling much better about things, I know that its the right thing to do to stay on the drugs for another week, its just been frustrating - and as you might have noticed from my last post, my hormones are all over the place.   Poor DH - he's actually been great, but I've had a few 'flying of the handle' moments over the last week or so, and think it all got a bit too much for me on Friday.  Saying that, it did get a few DIY jobs done at the weekend 

Jayne - Sending you masses of      and   for your EC tomorrow, hoping your ovary has been busy and you get a good crop of eggs.  I think we'll have to get a meet up organised so you can come along to meet everyone, especially as you've now seen me!  And yea, you were right it was mostly my hormones and the frustration of this cycle!

Doodler - Glad you had a good time in Aviemore - you really deserve it .  Poor Max though, imagine talking of such things in front of him .  

Vonnie - your holiday sounds fab, but I'm sure you'll still be able to squeeze in a cocktail or too as well!  I'm sure the hol and the health and fitness drive will have to raring to go for your next round of txt.

Elaine - I'm hoping you're right about success for long txt cycles, don;t think i'll be able to cope with more needles for a while!    Hope you managed to achieve something yesterday after getting out your PJ's, although I'm sure you're supposed to be taking it easy at the minute anyway - how you been feeling?  Still nauseous?

Clarabelle - well done you on the weight loss, you should be very proud of your ticker.  Belated happy birthday from me, can't believe your work mates forgot!  Nearly fell off my chair with you running to the hills!!  

Maz - how you doing hun?  Any news?  Hope babe is letting you put your feet up and relax for a while before putting in an appearance. How's the ironing coming along?    

Caroline Anne - Any sign of the old witch?  I've started txt on day 1 before, its not much different from starting on day 21, except you shouldn't have a period during txt, as you are d/r so early in your natural cycle.  Sensing you lots of     

Michelle - glad to see you back posting again, and good to see your results came back for Rubella.  What's next for you then?

Chook - Somehow its quite comforting that DH's are all the same!  Mine's been much better since Fri!  Its easy to forget that they find this whole txt thing hard too.  My DH does my injections for me, so can't be too hard on him, as I couldn't do this without him!  Any sign of A/F for you yet?  Sending you lots of     and   for your txt.

Katerina - how you doing hun?   Hope you're taking it easy and seeing what come's next.

Kat - Haven't see you post for a while, hope you and Doug are doing ok  

Hello and big hugs to everyone else.
Off to enjoy the rest of my day off
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Quick visit from me- no news I'm afraid, this one is staying put for now  Haven't heard from Donna or Jannie yet either so assuming theirs are still in the oven too 

*Jayne*- sending absolute bucket loads of                    for EC tomorrow. Hope you get some lovely eggs and fabby embies from them.

*Dawn*- sorry to hear about the ongoing cycle  No wonder you were feeling a bit p'd off last Friday  Glad you've perked up a bit now and like you say it is the right thing to do to make sure you have the perfect conditions for your frosties to go back and snuggle down into    

*Vonnie*- glad you've decided on the holiday. Sounds like it'll be great fun 
*
Clarabelle*- glad you had a lovely birthday and had a little treat to celebrate 
*
Hannah*- hope you had fun shopping  Good luck for the exams and try not to stress too much 

*Chook*- hope you enjoyed the lovely day today  Was far too hot for me in my state so had to spend most of it indoors  

*Elaine*- hope you had a lovely restful weekend and got in some quality sleep 
*
Michelle*- glad to hear the rubella test came back fine  How are things progressing with you regarding treatment?

*Doodler*- I used to iron them  but gave that up years ago  Ironing pile still huge and will really have to make myself do some of it tomorrow  Hope all going well with the impending move 
*
Caroline*- Hope AF showed up an you are back on the stabbing again from today. Lots of  for this cycle

Lots of love to all the ERI girls (past and present  )

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry that I've not been able to get back on here much.  Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  We had the great news today that hopefully we will be able to take the wee fella home on Friday    

Really quick post to say         to Jayne for tomorrow.  Been thinking of you so much as I pass the EFREC several times a day.  Keeping it all crossed for you.

       to you as well Dawn.  Hang on in there!!

Thanks so much to you all again for your good wishes!  So sorry that I cannot do any more personals just now - typing this with one hand while trying to express milk with the other is not really working!!!  

Jo xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone

Jayne gd luck with your egg collection on Tuesday
just waiting on DP to do his samples then just the wait to get an appointment
had urine test for chlamydia and blood test for ovulation

hope every one is doing well xxxx

love Michelle


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

A real quickie. Just wanted to send Jayne lots of      for tomorrow. Hope you get a good batch  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

just a quickie from me. Af showed up - AFTER the weekend - phew! Thanks for all good wishes and thoughts, they seem to have worked. Have appointment for Wednesday as aparently you can start within the first three days of the cycle if downregging early. Am trying to remember my visa credit card number as need to pay tomorrow - uh, oh  

Jayne - hope you have a good EC today and that the rest will go really well as well.    

Jo - HELLO!!!! How nice to hear from you! Great news about the possibility to have your baby home by the weekend. Fingers crossed and take good care of yourself.  

I would do more personals (hi Chook, seems like I am slightly ahead of you ?? How you doing waiting for AF?? It's pants, isn't it??), but am at work - SORRY!!

Woudl love to meet up but now feel I could only commit to a meeting if Doddler brought Max along  

Lots of love to you all, take care everyone.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

THANKS SO MUCH for all your good wishes...

I tried to post a thanks yesterday but as usual my broadband gave up!    SKY are supposed to be coming to fix it whilst I'm on my 2ww, if I get there that is    I got 5 eggs today, which is fair.  As yous know, I only have one ovary and the most I've ever had in 7 cycles was 13 eggs and the least 1 egg so I'll take 5.  lets just hope we get 1 good embryo from it (2 if I'm feeling greedy)  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Quickie hello girls 
jayne- well done girl  fingers crossed you've had good news and  a couple of crackers to put back   I really admire your determination and am praying very hard for you that you get that lucky break.

caroline anne-OMG thats a quick start then- I did that one cycle too- beats dragging it out for another 21 days- good luck for this cycle   I sure can bring Max along to a meeting if we pick an outdoor pub type place- I was just saying to Dawn that he is excellent - dogatherapy 

dawn- glad you're a bit brighter 

jan- hope you're hanging in there 

jo- fab news  for friday

maz, jannie and donna- I hope you all have a beautiful birth experience and all your dreams come true    - keep us posted

Max watched DH and me put up a higher fence yesterday to stop him escaping to chase rabbits in the golf course- we turned out backs when we'd finished and he'd gone before you could blink over the tiny bit we missed  luckily he came back.I wonder what his dog IQ is..can just hear him laughing like dastardly and Mutley.
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fabby news Jayne and hope your not feeling to groggy at the moment,    for the party happening tonight with your eggs.  Hope DH is waiting on you hand an foot, are you having a 2 or 3 day transfer?

Well holiday is booked so off to Austria a walking we go.  Clarabelle loving the Julie Andrews image on the Pentlands, great news on the weight loss and glad that you had a good birthday.

Gotta go as just heading out for a run but will be back later for some more chat

Vonnie


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, just a quickie from me as I notice there is a programme called Baby Race starting in a minute. 

Jayne - pleased to hear you got a good result, good luck for egg collection.

Clarabelle - hope your diet is going well this week.  Thanks for your pm and support too. Have you made it to the gym this week yet?  I'm working up the energy but have been good so far!

Caroline Anne - good luck with your appointment on Wednesday, glad to hear you are in time.  I've got around 3 weeks till AF shows so am a bit behind you.  

Jo - lovely to hear from you and that you can hopefully take the baby home soon.

Dawn - not long now hopefully, hope your hormones have settled down a bit and DH is better, mine is relishing doing my injectionsso better be nice to him too!

Sorry to dash, thats my programme on.  Hope you are all well.

Chook


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie from me too, to say hello, I'm still here and about to start treatment too  !   Looks like there will be several of us at a very similar time.  Caroline Anne - its lovely to see you back!  

AF was 8 days late, nearly a record for me (  stress?  screwed up hormones?) , and had to resort to a pg test on Saturday to check I could drink - predictably, that brought it on a few hours later, and I'm now booked in for a baseline scan on Thursday, and expect to start d/r in 3 weeks, or perhaps short protocol in 4 weeks... 

Anyway, we had a nice holiday last month, and are feeling fairly positive or at least prepared to give it a good shot.  Just had dreadful day at work though, which slightly dented my PMA and relaxation plans, but trying to forget about it! 

Back for personals tomorrow if I can, but sending everyone a big hug  .  Its a lovely community on here, and I am thinking about you at all your different stages and praying for miracles for us all    

love 

Katerina x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie to say great news *Jayne*  I'm keeping everything crossed for great fertilisation rates       

*Jo* - fabulous news about your gorgeous little boy, I'll also be keeping everything crossed for him getting home Friday       

*Clarabelle* - fantastic weight loss, good for you  

*Caroline Anne* - good luck for Wednesday, starting at the beginning of a cycle sounds good as will hopefully shorten treatment time     

*Dawn* - glad to hear your hormones are calming down  Great side effect though that they kicked your DH into action   Wishing you loads of luck for Friday     

*Katerina* - glad to hear you are feeling ready to go  Good luck for your baseline scan     

Hello to everyone else - Chook, Doodler, Jan, Hannah, Helen, Izzy, Kat, Vonnie, Michelle, Maz, Ed, Abbey  Sorry to be so brief but my back's sore again 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne   5 eggs sounds like a perfectly respectable number to me. Loads of     for more good news tomorrow.

I'm definitely up for a meet - but I'm with Caroline Anne - I want Max there too. Anyone fancy the Crammond Brig? Food followed by a walk along the river with Max herding us all  .

Sorry - being cr*p with the personals - snowed under with work. Just been printing maps of the locations of the 8 nurseries I need to visit tomorrow (professionally, sadly) and off to look out my lists of contacts and children I need to see. In the meantime - hi to everyone - I'm reading and thinking about you all  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello there,

yepp, I am back on thoses downreggin drugs - first stab done today by lovely nurse (might as well get my money's worth!). No side effects - haha!!

Chook and Katerina - hope the wait will go quickly and you can join in the fun    

No time for personals, sorry, have work to catch up on. So how about a meeting with Max?? 
Would he enjoy herding us?? (Hilarious idea, jan,but i hope he does not nip ankles?)  

Great result, Jayne!!

Love to you all. Hope you had time to have lunch break in the sun as I did - just 15-20 minutes is enough to top up your vitamine D (useful fact of the day...).   

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Caroline Anne, glad to hear that you're back in the game    

For me...

Embryo transfer is tomorrow at 11am as we only have one embryo to go back.  Although I'm dispappointed about that I also know that the time it "almost" worked for us, we only had one put back in so am staying positive   I'll let you know how I get on.  

As this is our last attempt I decided to think "what the heck" or word to that effect and bought a cheap pack of pregnancy tests (10 for £10) and thought I'd test every morning.  Normally I never test ahead of time, but this time I jut thought it might be a bit more fun.  Nothing to lose...except my sanity  
  

Anyway, am starving so off to cook the tea

Take care and as I'll be on the two week wait there'll be loads of personals coming up, I promise

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Jayne,

I have been 'off' ff for a while but I had to wish you and your embie all of the luck in the world  
I will be hoping and praying for this to work out for you and Stuart after all you have both been through

big hugs to all on the eri thread x x x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,  great news about your embie, sending you loads of    for e/t tomorrow.  

Mimou, hope things are going ok with you.

DH is due home soon so better get his tea on

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Trying to get my house organised for getting the photos taken for the schedule tomorrow - panic!!  Got DH shoving things in cupboards as I type!  Thought I'd pop on to see how you're doing though.

Maz - can't believe you used to iron your knickers!!  I don't actually mind ironing, but never go as far as doing undies!  Keeping fingers crossed for arrival of bubba soon     

Jo - thats fab news about your son being able to come home on Fri     Any names yet?

AnneS - wow, that was quick, welcome back to the rollercoaster!  Don't speak too soon, its usually take a couple of days for my side effects to kick in!  Thanks for the fact of the day - I managed to get about 40 mins in the sun when I got home from work, before the in-laws arrived for dinner.  Wishing you lots of luck and     for your cycle.

Jayne - Congrats on your wee embie and good luck for your ET tomorrow and your 2ww       - have everything crossed that this wee embie is the one to make your dreams come true  

Doodler - well done Max and his great escape!  Must be a high IQ pouch!  I'm liking the idea of the dog therapy - I think I'd rather pay for a cuddle from Max than for someone to stick more needles in me 

Chook - I'm sure DH might be relishing it now, but I'm sure he'll be very gentle when it come to doing your injs.  But staying on his good side does help!

Katerina - good to hear from you hun, been thinking about you.  Glad you had a nice break with DH, and are feeling ready to face another cycle.  Don't let work get you down - you need to have a separate work PMA, so your txt PMA doesn't get dented!  Sending you lots of      and   for your cycle

Elaine - well, yes I'm glad my extra week of drugs managed to get DH to finish most of the DIY jobs!!  Hope your back is easing up, can't believe your 16 weeks already!

Jan - Sorry to hear you're snowed under at work.  Hope you are getting time to deal with your failed cycle  .  Crammond Brigg sounds like a great idea for a meet up - any suggestions for date/time?

Anyone else up for a meet up?  Would be good to catch up in person, and to meet some of the newer faces - and to prove that Jan is a woman after all the confusion a couple of weeks ago!  

Off to do some more last minute tidying!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick message before bed to wish Jayne all the best for ET tomorrow. One is all it takes                 

Catch up with everyone properly tomorrow.
Love to all
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne - I know it's a cliche (but then cliches happen because they're true), but "it only takes one". You're sounding as positive and sane as ever. You're absolutely right - I had 13 embryos and got zilch, while I've read of quite a few girls with only one who've gone on to get BFPs - quality over quantity  .

Dawn - it's Jayne that's the mysterious, might-be-a-man one round here  . Both she and I have had more than our fair share of "interesting" medical issues etc. She worried we might all think she was a man posing as a woman, I just worry that folk'll think I'm making the whole thing up. Found out today I'm needing another x-ray on the ankle that the tumour came out of, since it's been swelling really badly - wish I was making it all up  ! 

With the meet-up, I think May is a bad month for me - away a bit and reports due. Beginning of June would be good and with the lighter evenings we could do a weekday maybe? What do you all think?

Anne & Katerina - good luck with the new cycles.

More personals come the weekend - must . . . go . . . to . . . sleep . . . 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Mimou, how lovely to hear from you.  I'm guessing you've been keeping an eye on the thread but not posting.  I hope you are doing okay whatever route you have decided for yourselves at the moment  

Dawn, when are you back to ensure your lining is thick enough. Is it today?  I really hope things go well for you  

Maz, I can't believe you are SO close to your date...do you remember we went along to Lena at the same time for a while...that seems a lifetime ago  

Jan, sorry to hear that you're needing an x-ray.  I hope it's nothing serious.

Talking about me and jan having all sorts of things wrong with us/delays in treatment etc...I'll go along to the hospital for my blood test at the end of the two weeks on 20 May which is also the same morning as I see the consultant neurologist and get my MRI scan results.  What a day  

Anyway, hi ya to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

PS I don't normally go to meets but I get the feeling I'm going to have to go to the next one just to prove I'm a girl


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one to say *Jayne*, I hope that all has gone well with embryo transfer      Enjoy being PUPO  And it certainly does only take one, we've only had one good embryo both attempts 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jayne*- hope all well at ET today    Sending loads of sticky vibes for your fab little embie  It does seem like a lifetime ago we were getting treatment together with Lena. I'm still seeing her, got an appointment today in fact (trying to get this baby to come out!). She still asks after you and hopes that all goes well for you  Hmmmmm May 20th could be an interesting day then; will keep everything crossed fro a fantastic outcome from all the tests  

*Jan*- sorry to hear that the ankle has been playing up again  Hope all goes fine with the X-ray. One of these days you'll manage to get a clear month without any medical worries   

*Mimou*- nice to see you  Hope you and DH are well and looking ahead wherever that path is taking you 

*Katerina*- Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday. Wow cycling again this month! Sending masses of    fro this fresh cycle and hope it goes to plan for you this time. I'm sure they'll be keeping a close eye to ensure OHSS doesn't happen again 

*Dawn*- hope the photo shoot goes well. You've got a great day for it  I'm sure the house looks lovely. Lots of    for the scan; hope you get a date soon for the FET.

*CarolineAnne*- great news that AF finally showed and you're back on treatment. Hope the stabbing is going okay so far 

*Vonnie*- you been out practising in the Pentlands yet then    
*
Chook*- most impressed that your DH will be doing the injections. I asked mine if he wanted to do them to be 'involved' be he declined- too  Mind you I had to get him to do my trigger shot last cycle as I just couldn't get the needle to go in  Ended up flat out on bathroom floor and he had to jab me in the tummy with it  On the whole they really are easy to do once you get over the initial thought of it 
*
Doodler*- had to laugh at Max making a bid for freedom  He's one smart pooch  Nothing to report from me yet  will text you when I have any news. Not heard from Donna either and she's 2 weeks overdue tomorrow!

*Michelle*- hope all the tests are fine and you get appointment date soon 

*Jo*- fantastic news that the wee one could be getting home tomorrow  Hope you are all well and will be able to settle into family life at home easily 

Big hello to anyone I've missed; hope everyone well and enjoying the great weather this week 

Must go do something productive with my day now i.e. the vast ironing pile which is still untouched   

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Maz, do say hello to Lena for me.  I really like her and hope she manages to bring along the birth of your wee baby soon  

For me...our wee embie wasn't so good only being 2/4 cells and grade 3 but there was a wee late developer which fertilised yesterday afternoon so we actually have 2 on board  

Take care everyone

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

Great news about your embies and being PUPO.    For you and remember it only takes one, I have a friend went through tx at the ERI and got pregnant on her 1st attempt with 2 grade 3 embies.

Maz, not been out practicing out on the Pentlands yet as I still need to buy a pair of boots but as soon as I get them a wandering I will go.

Got some good news today from the eri my next tx is going to nhs funded as I'm at the top of the list.  Was surprised as I was told it would be at least a 3 year wait, quite excited by it all.  Only get 1 go funded but its better than nothing so I guess its given me the incentive to be positive about things...

Take care everyone and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

woohoo jayne! Sods law this will be the one- just you wait and see. great news at having 2 on board-I've got everything crossed for you. A friend of a friend was on her last IVF cycle in Oz and they only had one weedy looking frostie- the worst of all of their embryos and low and behold that was the one 
good luck!

Hi to everyone- I've asked Max if he'd like to meet up and he says woof lick  and no he doesn't nip ankles  I like Jans idea of Crammond brig outside but another pub with a beer garden could be ok too.

good luck to everyone having treatment   and hugs to everyone else  
dx

Ooh vonnie- we crossed- great news- that happened to me too- one cycle better than nowt


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler, that's what I think as well.  I'm really happy about it, its so made my day.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.  Got scan tomorrow morning to see how lining is doing, so will let you know how I get on, trying to be  , but will see what happens in the morning!

Jayne - congrats on being PUPO with 2 embies, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you on your 2ww        My DH has a little cousin who was the last frostie on the last attempt by his aunt & uncle, and is now nearly 7 years old, so there's always hope  

Vonnie - can I ask how long you've been waiting on the NHS list?  We've been there about 2 years now, but already think we've lost out on funding as we've self-funded 2 ICSI and 2 FET's. 

Hello and big hugs to all, catch up properly tomorrow
Dawnx

PS our house goes on the market on Monday!!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

We've been on the waiting list for about 2 years now and in that time we've had two cycles of ivf with no FET.

Jayne, how u getting on today?  Are you going to the footie tomorrow?

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jayne*- yeah  2 on board  Praying hard that these will be the ones that do it for you        You are officially PUPO  Try to relax on your 2ww and enjoy yourself. Will be thinking of you  Lena sends you all the best too 
*
Dawn*- lots of    for scan this morning hope that lining is looking good for FET next week. Good luck with the house sale 

*Vonnie*- great news that you get the next one free  That happened to me too last year. They usually sort out their NHS funding in the new financial year and decide how many slots they have. We were lucky in that they got more money last year so we were eligible (we'd been on the list 2.5 years then) and they allowed us to go ahead with our July cycle rather than wait for the 'money' to be there in November. I really hope you get the same outcome with this one as we did    

*Lorna*- hope all going well with the house move- when so you actually move and when does the new project start  That's keep you busy over the summer!

Hope everyone else well and enjoying the lovely weather this week 

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Vonnie, how come you're only getting one cycle?  Is it because you've self funded previous attempts?  Still, one cycle is brilliant!  I hope it is the one for you    

Dawn,     for your scan this morning....let us know what the next step is.  We'll be on the 2ww together.  How brilliant.  Someone to bonkers with  

Doodler, how are you? and have you made any decisions about what is next for you (after Vegas) ?

Hi to everyone else...

Jayne

Bizzarre...Vonnie just typed the about message whilst you typed yours    You must have just known what I was going to ask you   I'm feeling really sore today so taking paracetamol and think I might give the foory a miss tomorrow.  Of course, if we were in the top 6 and playing someone better, I might have made a different decision.  What's your plans for the weekend?

Another post, whilst I was typing!   Maz, I hope you are ready for juniors arrival.  Have you made any birthing plans?


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

How strange was that, physic senses through a pc.  I plan to go into town to look for some walking boots for Austria as DH will be at the footie anyway, then again if the weather is sunny and warm I'll just stay at home on read my book whilst relaxing on a sun lounger   .  Hope your not feeling to sore for long, is DH waiting after you?

Still with us Maz, any signs of baby making there grand entrance?


Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning all,

Just a quick one as I am at work. Had to meet a client bright and early - 7.50am  
Way, way too early for me but it earned me good money (ho, that DOES sound dodgy ...   )

Anyway, just after another client rang and i could not get him of the phone   .
Then I had to ring a client to sort out some payment - another half hour of palaver and I have actually done no work at all so far. 

So I might as well say a quick   to you all.

A special     and   for Jayne. I keep everything crossed for you!!

Personals on the weekend. Had to watch Heroes last night and then ring my sis. Other evenings were taken up by gardening - sooo relaxing!

Take care all of you  

Caroline Anne

P.S. Agree on early June meeting - I should be on the happy hormones then and that would be good as I really do not like the idea of being in full blow teary mood when we meet and be afterwoods known as 'the one with the runny nose'    - How much for a therapeutic (spell) cuddle with Max? A pint?? For him??


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Afternoon girls

Sorry not much contact recently but been thinking lots of     for you all.
My little  news is that I was at ERI this afternoon for a Counsellor appt and afterwards I asked to see a nurse to see how we were placed on the waiting list. Coreen came to speak to me and said I could have baseline scan with May AF (due very end of month) and start d/r with first day of June AF! Yikes so soon after thinking it was going to be October! 
I think  doing it that way as I told her I'm off on a little Spanish holiday with Mum and Sis's on 26 June for 4 nights so I may have to d/r for longer  . I may have to phone back and check! I think I must have been in shock, as I headed straight thro the hospital to go to the cafe and had a sweet tea!!

*Jayne * - Thinking of you on 2ww    and hope you are feet up and foot spa on!! 

*Dawn * Sending you lots of   for a good result for your scan

*Katerina * Glad you had a nice holiday and hope you are staying positive. Look forward to hearing how you are getting on when d/r starts.

To everyone else,  and  for you all

I must fly. DH has just phoned to say he's arranged for us to meet friends at the golf club in Gullane at 6pm and he wants picked up from work!! What am I? Superwoman in a magic flying car!!

Love
Helenx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only have a minute but wanted to check on you all

caroline anne lovely to hear from you again will catch up sppn

doodler glad you had a nice time away, c would love to meet max, the barium thing got cancelled as they wouldnt do it because i had taken clomid

jan how are you

jayne fab news about 2 embried on board, keeping everything crossed, would be lovely to meet at last

ok i really have to run, just incase anyone hasnt heard donna (ozzie) had a wee boy on wed night at half 8, 8lb 10oz and 55cm called murray.
ht speak soon

kirsty xxxx
rig


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

My scan went well yesterday - quickest scan ever!  Lining is just over 8mm, so they're happy to go ahead with transfer next week.   They'll thaw our embies on Tuesday morning, and hopefully most will survive to go to Blast for Thurs, although if things don't go too well with the thaw, they might put one or two back on the Tuesday.  

Me and DH have decided to treat ourselves to a night away in a hotel for nice dinner and relaxation, before our stressful week ahead.

Will catch up properly with personals when I get back.

Jayne - how's you're 2ww going?    

Donna - Congrats on your beautiful baby boy 

Maz - Any news yet?

Take care everyone, catch up later
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Dawn - great news, I hope you enjoy your night away and manage to relax, sounds good, you deserve it.  Good luck with the house sale.

Helen - Great a cycle buddy!  I'm pleased to hear you can go ahead so soon and still fit in your holiday.

Caroline Anne - how are you doing, have you started d/r?

Vonnie - great news that you have a funded cycle.  When are you starting tx?

Jayne - Congratulations on being PUPO and 2 as well, fingers crossed for you   .

Maz - hope something happens soon.  Did you go to Lena during tx and, if so, how often?  I keep forgetting to make an appointment but am going to start soon.

Hannah - hope you are doing well with your studying, I've also got exams in a few weeks and I am soooo distracted at the moment.   

Clarabelle - how are you?  I hope you are doing as well this week as last.     

Katerine - hope your baseline scan went ok, good to hear there will be a few of us cycling together.  

Donna - congratulations!  

Hello to  Kirsty, Jan, Mimou, Elaine, Doodler, Michelle, Jo, Kat and anyone I have missed.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, hope the weather holds out, I'm off out to enjoy it.

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys  

I decided not to go to the football today but just chill and take it easy.  I sit in the cheap seats there really isn't a lot of room so I didn't want to sit all hunched up for two hours interfering with the blood flow to all the vital areas    I've had a lovely morning watching rubbish telly and have just spent some time looking at pictures of embryos etc on the web except Conception for one embryo was 06 May 2008 and for the other 07 May 2008 so I had to look at two lots of pictures    Normally I'm with everyone on staying away from the evil pee sticks   but as this is our last go, i thought what the heck, I'm going to test every morning of my 2ww and see if anything comes up.  I haven't gone in to this stupidly as some of you will remember a year and a half ago, my initial level was 46 and went up to 200 two days later so we thought everything was fine but then the next test was only 650 when it should've been more and then started to go down so I DO KNOW that a pink line does not mean it's a go-er but only that something is happening.  Anyway, I found a site online with pregnancy tests for only £1 each (including postage) and so bought a pack of ten.  It was either ten or twenty and I'm too tight to buy twenty.  I tested yesterday just to see if there was still any hcg in my system from my late night injection but it was negative.  If I don't test today or tomorrow, that leaves me enough to test each morning to see if anything happens    I'm doing it more for a bit excitement rather than out of desperation, I promise you.  Even when we went in for our embryo transfer and the nurse told us the embryologist wanted to speak to us, she wasn't sure why but didn't think it was good news. I explained then, that YES, I might get a upset as I'd be totally disappointed but I am not about to let this be the only thing that defines me or my life.  Think she was a bit surprised that I didn't start howling...anyway, it was only to discuss whether to put out wee late starter in too (which we have).  

Anyway, enough of me.  I'm definitely going to do some of my essay rewrites this afternoon (am "tabulating some finding" or that what the markers want me to do anyway   ) so better get on to some personals.....

Donna, it is with GREAT pleasure I write CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Murray      I really am just so pleased that you have given birth to a wee boy.  I remember after you last cycle you had decided that yous had had enough and that your dream was over...if only we knew then that your dream was just around the corner    That said, even though you have longed for a baby for SO long, you are still allowed to feel fed up and upset when he doesn't eat/sleep/poo properly.  

Mimou, it was really nice hearing from you.  I think about you every time I go past Pilrig Church and think of you in your picture with your wedding dress on.  I can't believe you did the whole IVF and wedding thing at the same time      I know you have a meeting down south and I just hope that it went well and you have come to some kind of decision that you and your DH are content with (I won't say happy as I'm sure none of us would have chosen IVF as our path in life).  

Doodler, sounds like Max will be the star attraction at the meet   My friend's have a dog called Max.  He's a black lab and he's just SO loveable.  I've never had a pet but he is just great fun to be around.  My other friend (I do have more than just two)   has one of those wee dogs with no hair on their bodies but he does have it on his head and tail.  Wilbur(the dog) is really ill and nearing the end of his life and my friend is devastated.  Wilbur is always great fun when we go to theirs for dinner and loves snuggling into Stuart for some warmth.  He is so cute.  Is Max's proper name Max-a-doodle and is that why your user name is Doodler? or am I being stupid?  Have you decided to think about any more holidays or treatment?  Or are you giving yourself some time to think? Take care  

Dawn, that is brilliant that you've been given the go ahead for next week.  The new(ish) consultant embryologist is brilliant.  I remember Ciara saying to me just before she left that she thought that there would be improvements and i think the ERI success rates have gone up since she started (and I think they were pretty good already).  How many frosties do you have and how many days old are they at the moment?  When are where are you going for your night away?  Some relaxation sounds like a good plan.  Enjoy yourself.  

Kirsty, sorry that they cancelled the test.  How long are you going to try Clomid for?  Are they monitoring you regularly?  Sorry for the daft question, but I never went to the red team.  It was straight to blue for me after my laparotomy.  What are the staff like there?

Helen, Gullane....mmm I love sitting in the old clubhouse or rather outside it in the sun eating yummy food and drinking even yummier wine.  Where's the golf club compared to there?  How are you feeling about going in with you May period?  Are you excited or do you feel not ready as you were expecting a bit longer.  I do think that we all think when our time arrives, I could be a bit lighter/heavier(that's just Kirsty)   I could've had a few more vitamins/less alcohol, more exercise/less stress....the list goes on and on.  What I know is that most women don't even think about it and they manage perfectly well.  Good luck for this cycle and I hope that it is both a positive experience and has a positive outcome for you  

Caroline Anne, come on then...spill the beans...what is it you do?    When are you expecting to go on to the happy hormones and when are you due back at the hospital?  I'm back from Spain on 06 June but am coming back a few days early so I can go to my pal's 30th Fancy Dress party and then also sing at a gig.  Although the two things aren't related, I'm going to go as Shirley Bassey so I can sing a bit if anyone asks.  The theme is dead famous so it should be good fun.  

Vonnie, I'm guessing you're not on the lounger with a book then     but up town buying boots for your holiday to Austria.  My mum and dad always wanted to go to Austria and when they did, it was everything they thought it would be.  I think it'll be the perfect antidote to all your treatment.  remind me, all going to plan do you start your treatment just after you get back from holiday?  Are you staying in a hotel or Chalet and did you manage to get direct flights from Edinburgh?

Maz, still hanging in there?  I'm doing some virtual (cyber) acupuncture and reflexology on you now    I can't remember how many cycles ago it was...but I had reflexology.  The girl was really nice and gave me it for half price.  i thoughtit was because she was just starting out a new business.  She also said she would give me a free session if it did work and then the baby was overdue.  It turned out that she herself had experienced a miscarriage and had problems conceiving but now had a healthy baby.  Your wee baby will soon be here.  I have to say that to me your 40 weeks seems to have just flown by.  I'm still wittering on about the same old stuff...agenda for change and my masters though.  I'm not sure the last few weeks have flown by for you...but I hope you're still feeling well and looking forward to the big day    

Elaine, talking about people feeling well whilst being pregnant - how are you feeling?  I think it's probably a bit hard on here telling folk you feel crap when everyone longs to feel crap for that reason but lets be honest whether it's an illness or a hangover or being pregnant you still feel just as rotten    I hope you've started to feel a little better now anyway.  What appointments have you had with the midwife and how many scans do you get?  I believe that in Edinburgh they are supposed to be starting the 20 week scan for everone.  Although the grumpy folk who do them say there's not enough folk around to do them.  Moany  

Jan, how's my fellow hypochondriac doing?      I'm back at the neurologist for my MRI scan results the SAME DAY as I get my pregnancy test results.  I'm getting my own wing at that hospital      Honestly, how are you and did you get the X ray done?  What are you up to this weekend?

Lorna, hope the game is good this afternoon and that Stuart manges to give you back the IVF CD without the whole world seeing it  

Gosh, I know there are other folk I've not mentioned so apologies but I really should call it a day.  I have a new trick up my sleeve because of my dodgy broadband...I'll copy the text before posting it so that if the page doesn't come up I can just paste my message again rather than retyping it which would take another hour  

Toodlepip

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,

How are you all today?

Think you we're wise to miss the footie yesterday, DH wished he did anyway.  He's a bit dishearted with Hearts at the mo and is really glad the season has ended already started moaning about the regime and how its time for changes and living up to what has been promised.  Glad to hear your taking it nice and easy, what are your plans to the coming week?

Flash, great news about your tx, what type of tx u having?

Donna, congratulations on the save arrival of Murray.  Hope you are okay and getting on well with your bundle of joy.

Maz, any news

Doodler, how u doing?  How's the house move coming on.  Max sounds adorable, would love a dog in fact I think we are going to get one next year.  Would love a chocolate or black lab but we'll see what happens with this baby malarky.

Dawn, great news that your oen the happy hormones, is the fet next week?

Well went into town yesterday as the weather wasn't really up to much and get my walking boots for my hols so I'm now clumping about trying to walk them in.  Think I'll need a few dry runs to the Pentlands before our hols.  DH and I decided to have some wine last night so I allowed myself a couple of glasses as I kind of decided that after that I'm back on the wagon for the next round on tx which will kick off some time the August.

Anyway not really up to much today, as DH has firmly camped himself in front of the tv to watch the climax of the English Premiership, as you've probably realised I am a bit of a football widow...

Hope everyone else is well.

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello

How are you all doing?  We had a lovely lunch in warm sun at the Rapha Centre, just outside Braco yesterday so by the looks of it that is our allocation of sunshine for the weekend!  . Hope you are having/had nice weekend.

Jayne, my little hands of concrete typed "golf club" in Gullane to meet friends on Friday when of course it *was * the Club house!! What a laugh we had as our friends had driven up after being on a Housing Officer course in Newcastle and to hear their stories of others. Yummy fish and chips and yes lovely wine but only half a glass as I was driving. Thanks for your words  as I *do * feel a bit unready to start again as I thought it would be August. Its sinking in now so I've made my plan of when to start taking supplements, give up alcohol and be less stressed! I think doing whatever you feel better for doing is the best way to go so hopefully this is your time for a little miracle. 

Dawn, Brilliant news for transfer next week. Hope the night away was just perfect and all goes well for transfer 

Chook, Oh great to hear I'll have a cycle buddy, now I'm excited!! When do you begin?

Hope everyone else is taking care of themselves 

I had better get on with my chores so i can drag DH to Dobbies for coffee later!

Helenxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

have just adjusted my signature and played with my avatar picture as well - just abusing the board to test whether it shows ok  

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie on my lunch break

jayne are you testing today? is exciting got everything crossed for you honey. Not sure how long on clomid for had a cycle in nov but didnt ovulate so incraesed dose, although not feeling quite right this time, tummy/ uterus tender to touch and had a few stabby pains in side, although could be ovulation who knows not being monitored just to collect pee once a week for 5 weeks and hand into be tested. Dont have another appointment until aug so got a feeling will be on clomid until then  the staff on the red team are all really nice aswell.

peanuts all systems go, good luck honey will be watching how you get on, everything crossed for you aswell.

no news from maz yet will let you know if hear anything

jannie had a baby boy last sunday night 7pm 4th of May.  He was 8lbs and is called 
Noah Jonathan.  She says life has been a whirlwind since then but we are delighted and 
thrilled by him and feel so very very fortunate, she sends everyone her love.

caroline anne like the snoopy pic 

helen where in east lothian are you?

vonnie aug will be here before you know it

doodler hows things? move all sorted?

jan how are you doing honey?

mimou hows things?


elaine how are you??

ok i have to run lunch over hope you are all good and hi to everyone i have missed. 

Kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

You are a chatty bunch just now  Jayne especially  monster post!

Big congrats to Donna and Jannie on your new baby boys     For those who don't know Donna- she conceived on her 7th or 8th cycle so hang in there!

Jayne- keep us posted with the tests     Max's kennel name is "Ariana Happy-go-lucky" and instead of calling him a labradoodle I call him max-a-doodle  Your poor friends- I feel for them if their wee doggy is getting to the end- it can be devastating 

kirsty- sorry they cancelled your barium but best to be on safe side i guess. 

dawn- great you can go ahead with transfer this week. have got everything crossed for you- keep us posted though its good news there is a new embryologist at ERI.Statistically I think they say about 40% embryos go on to make blasts- hope that helps your head space not makes it worse.

maz- hoping all well with you both and something happens soon 

flash- it can take you by surprise to start tx suddenly but I found it better than hanging off waiting  good luck

vonnie- any blisters?  hope you've not got any tan lines yet that cut off at the feet from your  new boots!

jan- sorry to hear about the leg tumour possibly resurfacing  keep us posted

hi to everyone else 
dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

No news from me yet. Nothing 'moving'  Just popped in to see how everyone is...
*
Dawn*- great news all was well at scan. Sending masses of    for thaw tomorrow and fingers crossed you may be able to go for blast  Thinking of you 
*
Jayne*- how's the 2ww going so far ? Really admire your resolution to test this cycle and monitor results as you go along. Like you say nothing to lose so why not; remember we're all here for you and rooting for those wee embies 
*
Caroline*- hope stabbing going well and side effects not to bad 
*
Doodler*- Hope you, DH and Max are doing well 

*Kirsty*- sorry to hear side effects of Clomid are making you feel  Hope it'll be worth it in the end  

*Vonnie*- it's nice to have a wee treat every now and then. I always fell off the wagon between cycles  a glass of wine or two doesn't hurt 
*
Chook*- I saw Lena during my second and third cycles and have continued ever since as I found it really relaxing and helpful for my sanity during the early months of pregnancy. Currently getting stabbed in the toes every week now to try and get the baby out  Lena is fantastic and really puts you at ease so if you were looking to do acupuncture I would recommend her. She only works on a Tues and Thursday though so appointments do need to be booked a few weeks in advance. It's worth pre-booking for the time your cycle is due just to ensure you can be seen. Let me know if you need any more info or you can email Lena direct via her website.
*
Helen*- sounds like you had a lovely weekend  Exciting news about cycle being brought forward but know what you mean about not being prepared for it. Happened to me a couple of times with ERI but as Jayne says we all stress about not being prepared enough and in reality you just have to do what you feel comfortable with and go with the flow. I always used to remind myself that some women get pregnant on crack cocaine at the drop of a hat so the fact that I had a bar of choc or a glass/bottle of wine 3 weeks ago is neither here nor there  Glad that you are feeling good about it and have your plan of action worked out. Hope the holiday helps you to relax 
*
Jannie*- woo hoo  on the arrival of Noah. So pleased for you 

Lots of love to everyone hope you are all well, sending lots of  to all for wherever you are at the moment.

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.  Just heard from Carmel, we're going for ET today, as only 2 of our 7 frosties survived the thaw.  Will get a chance to talk through things with the embryologist, so will see what they have to say.

Will catch up on personals later, honest!

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry just a quickie but I wanted to say good luck to Dawn for today...loads of luck and good wishes coming your way for the next 2 weeks...     

Hope you're all doing well

Take care
L xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a very quick one to say 

GOOD LUCK      

to Dawn for toady!!!!



Caroline Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Finbarina  

How you doing!! posted the same moment as you  

caroline Anne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

All the best for ET today     Fingers crossed for your 2 embies that they are of the very sticky variety  

Love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck to Dawn for ET today        Sending lots of sticky vibes your way      

Hello to everyone else   Hope to be back on for personals soon  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the good luck messages and sticky vibes - much appreciated.  We'll I am now officially PUPO and on the loopy 2ww!  .  I have 1x8 cell and 1x9 cell grade 2 embies on board, so really pleased with that, even though I was hoping for a blast but wasn't to be.  Not quite sure how I'll get through the next 2 weeks trying to keep stress free - got 2 appts to view our house tonight!!  So DH has been busy cleaning floors and tidying up!

Helen - Congrats on getting to start treatment so soon.  I know it's a bit of a shock to the system, but don't worry too much, you'll have yourself worked up to it by the time A/F arrives.  And a nice break in the sunshine half way through treatment sounds like a fab thing to do.  Sending you lots of    

Kirsty - sorry to hear they cancelled your Barium meal, will they be able to reschedule around your Clomid cycles?  Keeping fingers crossed for you  

Jannie - Congratulations       thats fab news.  I hope the whirlwind calms down soon, and you get to enjoy baby Noah.

Jayne - only a week to go!  How are you getting on with testing?  Hope its not driving you too insane.  I know what you mean about not wanting this thing to define your life - in a session with the counsellor at ERI she once described IF as a cloud we carry around with us.  I feel like sometimes its just a little bit of haze and other times its a full blown thunder storm!  Just glad the sun's come out today  .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for the next week.

Vonnie - how are you're feet?  Any blisters?  Hope the good weather continues for your practice runs round the Pentlands.

Caroline Anne - thank you for sending me good luck!  How's the d/r going?  Hope you're not going too loopy!  

Doodler - how you doing hun?  Thanks for the stats re Blasts, although didn't get that far today!  I can't imagine Max answering to Ariana!!  Looking forward to meeting him though.  Are we going to set a date for meeting up?

Maz - thanks for the positive thoughts hun,  right back at you     .  So are you going to make it 4 boys in a row then - Jo, Donna, Jannie and you, or are we in for a girlie surprise?   Hope you're doing ok and bubba arrives safe and sound soon   

Elaine - thanks for all the positive thoughts and stick vibes, hopefully they're doing the job just now.  How are you keeping?  Has the nausea and tiredness eased off?  Surely you should be blooming into your 2nd trimester by now!   I've been dosing up on Coenzyme Q10, can you let me know when you stopped taking yours and how you eased off - I know you've told me before, but have a head like a sieve just now!

Finbarina - great to here from you hun, how you doing?  

Katerina - how you doing hun?  When do you start your cycle?  Sending you lots of     

Chook - sending lots of      and   your way as well!

I'm off to inspect the house before our first appt arrives!  Then will be putting my feet up to watch a couple of DVD's and keep my mind of things - as if!!  

Take care 
Dawnxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello eveyone,

Just checking in to see how everyone is.  Congrats to Jannie, hope you are feeling good after everything

Dawn, great news about being pupo, when is your test day?

Doodler, how u getting on?

Jayne, how are things?  Have u been up to much or are just taking it easy.

Well, haven't tried out the boots yet as the shoes that I wore to go shopping gave me blisters!  But plan to try them out over the weekend.

Hope everyone is well.

Vonnie


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I did not get on sooner...

Dawn - massive congrats on being PUPO!  Have everything crossed that this is the one - love your thought that the sun is now out for you - it truly has been a beautiful day  

Jayne - thinking of you too.  Hope the 2WW is treating you well   

Lots of love to you all

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Woohoo! Well done Dawn        Those 2 will be good uns I just know it!Feet up now and no hoovering- be good for DH to take the helm now in preparation for when you have the baby/s  Just a little PMA though i know this is totally nerve wracking for you  Sending you loads of luck and sticky vibes. yes a meet up sounds great-

what dates can anyone do? Mon 19th/ tue20th/ wed 21st May for starters?

Maz- what are you doing still here babes keeping us on tenterhooks  I guess junior will make an appearance when he/she is ready. hope you're not too fed up with late pregnancy and hope everything goes better than you expect when it kicks off. Will be thinking of you    

jayne- you hanging in there? When are you next testing?  all the luck girl 

vonnie- ouch blisters  no fun at all....

How is everyone else? 
dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just finally popping on for a few personals, not that I could ever hope to rival Jayne's spectacular post the other day 

*Jo* - great to see you finding time to post  Hope all is going well with wee Cameron at home and that you're finding a routine to suit you all  I'm guessing with him surprising you by arriving early your maternity leave was brought forward hurriedly, when are you off until?

*Vonnie* - hope those nasty blisters heal up soon to allow you to break in your new walking boots. I got some fantastic boots a couple of years ago for a walking holiday and was really lucky they were very comfy from the start. Where in Austria are you off to?

*Dawn* - congratulations on being PUPO  Sounds like you have a couple of beauties on board there  Hope the house viewings went well and you get some good offers soon  Hopefully by the end of the 2ww you'll have lots of good news    With the coenzyme Q10 I continued taking it for about a week after my BFP but initially reduced to 2 capsules a day for a couple of days, then just one for a couple more days. Thanks for asking after me, I'm still feeling sick and got horrid acid indigestion but got much more energy, particularly in the evenings - my size in the thing that's blooming most though, with me piling on the pounds 

*Maz* - I'm sending you a baby ousting dance today to get things moving  
       
This little one has been warned not to be late because I don't fancy my rough midwife needing to give me a sweep 

*Caroline Anne* - how is the downregging coming along? Hope you are being lucky and free of nasty side effects  When are you next in for a scan?

*Lorna* - how are you getting on? I expect you're getting lots of movements by now  Hope the heat of recent hasn't been too unpleasant 

*Doodler* - how are you now? How are things progressing with all your house projects? Max-a-doodle is just so cute, I want to meet him too 

*Kirsty* - hope you and wee Caelan are doing well and the clomid is working its magic. Sorry to hear your barium meal was cancelled and hope they can reschedule soon, but if not that it's for a good reason     I'm doing great, thanks for asking  Thanks for keeping us all posted with Jannie's and Donna's news too 

*Helen* - did you manage to get to Dobbies in the end then? Great news that you are getting to start so much sooner, as I know that's what you had hoped for  I'm sure you'll get yourself in the right midset, and as so many of the others have said, there's always something you haven't quite achieved that you hoped to do before the next treatment cycle (I have a list   )

*Jayne* - how's the 2ww going? Have you used up may pee sticks yet? I can't believe you're already at the halfway stage, where has the time gone  Sure it doesn't feel like that to you though  I've seen my madwife (intentional typo  ) twice now and sadly not impressed, don't think she could have been much rougher with the doppler yesterday had she tried  We've had a 12 week scan (very special and emotional) and are just waiting for the 20 week one in 3 weeks time. I meant to mention that actually, as my GP mentioned we should get a 20 week one due to doing ICSI, but the madwife had to check her wee chart to see if I was right before she would request one. You're absolutely right, there is some talk going on about not enough sonographers/or not enough trained to do 20 week scans. Anyway, point is it's worth asking for if you've been through any kind of treatment, as it seems the medical professionals aren't always on the ball  Still feeling nauseous and got evil acid indigestion, but hey, it's a small price to pay 

*Chook* - hope you got out to enjoy the weather  Hope you are starting to feel ready for starting treatment, you've certainly got lots of lovely cycle buddies on here  It's really quite exciting once it all gets started, it's the not knowing what to expect that's a bit daunting 

*Jan* - hope everything goes well with the x-ray and your ankle is better     I also hope you're managing to enjoy the sun and not working too hard 

*Donna* - congratulations (again, also posted on other ERI thread) on the wonderful news of the safe arrival of Murray   Hope you are settling in well to life as a Mummy 

*Jannie* - congratulations to you too (also posted on other thread for you) on your fabulous news of Noah arriving   Hope the whirlwind is a good experience 

*Mimou* - hope that all is well with you, and you and your DH are working out where you go next 

*Katerina* - hope all is well with you and you're enjoying the sunshine  

Hello also to *Kat, Clarabelle, Izzy* (hope the holiday was/is good  ), *Ed Abbey, Hannah, Michelle* Really sorry if I've missed anyone but got to dash as my back has just given up and I need to drink half a bottle of Gaviscon 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Elaine- so glad your scan was special  thats what its  all about huh? I hope the side effects ease up a bit though- you;d think IF patients would get a break on this after all they've been through to achieve pregnancy. Max would love to meet everyone. Just name a suitable date!

dx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning all,

sorry I did not get around to personals this weekend. Am busy cleanign and re-arranging the flat before my parents arrive for a visit next week (eeeeks, did not realise it is that soon until I typed this   ).

Anyway, husband is resisting the housework and somehow persuaded me to order a leather sofa bed - how did THAT happen?? Something to do with writing huge cheques to the ERI and stop caring about money me thinks ...   - oh and the fact that otherwise our guests (or us!) will sleep on the floor   .

Anyhow, though no personals I am thinking of you all every day .  

A meetign would be lovely, somebody mentioned that May is not so great for them, but as there will be always a few who cannot make one date or another would it be a good idea to go ahead with a May meeting and just aim to organise another for June as well? That way people will have a choice!
And I can potentially go out twice.    I do not seem to get a social life at the moment - all my friends have babies (but you all knwo that one) and the best I can hope for is holding a bottle ...  

Anyway, must start work.

Monday/Tuesday 19th/20th is great for me, Wednesday maybe (thanks doodler for getting organised!!)

Big   to you all. Take care. You guys keep me sane.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

I can barely get my broadband to be up for loger than a minute but will take the risk of a quick post....

Dawn, welcome to the two week wait.  It sounds like you have a couple of smashers on board so keeping everything crossed that this is your time  

For me, I've done a pregnancy test every morning sonce Monday.  No positive yet but if my wee late fertiliser is still in there it might not have implanted yet so I'm not losing all hope yet   that said, remember I've been here 6 times before so not kidding myself on.  At least I'm on the 2ww where lets face it, it's as close as you get without actually being successful so just happy to be here for the moment.  Going into work later to type up some of the work I've been doing at home on my essay.  

I won't risk any longer but know that not having broadband on the 2ww is killing me but you should all be grateful as otherwise you'd have to read my daily rambling posts  

 for all the ERI girls

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jambo still time yet honey, got everything crossed for you. 

caroline anne hope you enjoy your parents visitng

i would love to meet up, am quite flexible on dates, i think that mon/ tue/ wed would be ok, cant do tues 26th or fri 23rd but apart from that should be ok. 

doodler are you bringing max to meet?

elaine i didnt get a 20 week scan but wasnt icsi so its good your getting one, glad all is well. 

dawn congratulations got everything crossed for you.

Well i think clomid has done something this month have been feeling quite sore and bloated and stabbing pains in sides, also had reflexology today and where she pressed on left ovary reflex was so painfull so will see what happens and if pee shows if i have ovulated or not.

ok better go still at work

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kirsty*- hope this all good signs for ovulation this month 

*Jayne*- early days yet  Keep  . Don't work too hard you are supposed to be resting 

*Dawn*- yipee PUPO  Hope you're taking it easy too. All the best for the 2ww.

*Caroline*- how's downreg going? Hope not too many side effects. Don't overdo things getting ready for the folks visiting. I'm sure they won't mind what state the house is in.

*Elaine*- thanks for the dance  Not long until the 20 week scan  It's a wonderful thing to see 
*
Doodler*- still here  This baby is just not wanting to come out  Hope all good with you over in Fife  Will keep you posted with my news.

*Jo* - good to see you hope you've all settled into a home routine 

*Vonnie*- hope you manage to get the blisters to heal so you can break in the new boots!

 to everyone else. Hope you're all well  I'm slowly going loopy  Bored out my skull just waiting for something to happen!

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

every time I see that you've posted, I think....here it is...she's had the baby!!! But I see you're still hanging in there.  When will they decide to help you on your way?

I'm not working too hard, mostly surfing the net when the broadband is working, spending birthday money I don't yet have (not for a few days yet) and watching dodgy telly.  Heading up town for a wee look to spend that birthday money again   then down to work when it closes for a couple of hours before back to watch the Ranger game

Rangers....playing a game of football?  I hear everyone ask       I bet you didn't know about that   This will be the first time EVER I've supported them  

Anyway, off to Markies  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,

Hope you all are well, good to hear you are doing okay.  Did you get buy anything nice for your birthday? DH is also supporting Rangers tonight, can't say its a first as he always supports them when they are playing Hibs    (he's very shallow when it come to footie)

Maz, I'm the same as Jayne when I see your post I think Baby Maz is here!!

Kirsty sounds encouraging for ovulation.   

Blisters are healing nicely so i'll be out and about with my new boots at the weekend.

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Aaaargh!!!!! 
Got "the call" today - they have an egg-sharer! Fantastic! Gave me her physical details - but frankly, I couldn't give a stuff about that - and her job - again, not really fussed - she has kids already - fab, a proven donor (presuming hubby now has issues or second hubby or something). BUT I've no results on my ankle - don't want to launch into pg with a tumour in there, benign or otherwise (nevermind how swollen the ankle is WITHOUT being pg) - AND it would probably mean all the visits/treatment coming at absolutely the WORST time of year work-wise. - AND, worst of all, she's CMV+ and I'm CMV-! My understanding was that I couldn't have a CMV+, although apparently the HFEA are considering removing it from the screening since the evidence is that you don't get CMV from eggs. So either I'm going to get a call saying they've realised I'm CVM- or I'm going to have to call and say no anyway. Thing is, if it were just me, I'd probably go for it. But with Dad's Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma, if he ever comes out of remission (please God, no ) and he needs a bone marrow donor, and he is also CMV-, then if by some small chance I'd got the virus, I couldn't donate and that would break my heart. I want this theoretical baby so much, but my Dad is already here and might need me. I was going to ask what I should do, but even typing this, I know I need to wait for a CMV- donor I think.
This is not how that call was meant to go - I'm gutted now - a proven donor and I'm going to have to say no. Plus, having read up a bit, it may delay me for some time to come, since being CMV+ is apparently very common (over 50% of the population). IT'S NOT FAIR!!! The one time I test negative for something and it's not a good thing . Sorry folks - very me, me, me .

Jayne - I did the pee stick thing with the IUI too . What fun! Clinic gave me a row though, as they said that they wouldn't count on a +ive till 2 days before official test - and even then you can have surprises! One of my friends (now pg with no 2) tested negative on 14dpo and positive at 16dpo and that's now an 18 month old girl!! You really deserve a BFP - I just want one so much for you - I know we'd all be cheering as much as that crowd at Ibrox will if Rangers wins tonight. Not a good topic in school just now - we've got a lot of Dundee United supporters on the staff (not sure how that happened ).

Maz - Where is that baby!!! You've obviously made it much too comfy in there . Did Donna and Jannie's wee boys not give it the nod? Good luck - remember the three Cs .

Kirsty - that does sound like the Clomid is working . I used to get that with Clomid - and you know how well I responded (course, it didn't get me pg, but that's another issue).

Doodler - I could do Tues or Wed next week - as long as nobody lets me eat pudding. The tummy bug I've had has spurred me on to lose more weight [yawn].

Donna and Jannie       Brilliant news!!

More personals later - DH is just home and I suppose I ought to discuss the whole DE thing with him as well as you lot .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls!  

I'm sorry to be such a crap FF at the moment - been rushing about too much to do more than sneak on and read at work and broadband has been playing up - I'm amazed its worked tonight after a lot of switching everything on and off   

Jan - what news - and difficult decision.   Good luck discussing it with your DH and hope you can come to the right answer for you.  At least this is movement in the DE waiting list, so even if CMV- is less common you'll be offered the next one that is available  

Dawn - congratulations on having  your embies on board!  an 8 and 9 cell sound great.  Keep your feet up and hope your DH can sort out the house selling & tidying   

Jayne - hope you're keeping sane and had some enjoyable retail therapy.  I think you are really brave to test everyday - fingers crossed that slow embie is snuggling down nicely   

hope to be back on soon for more personals if the broadband keeps going, but got to get in the bath I started running when I'd nearly given up  

love 

K xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

whaaaaahh  !!! just lost a HEEEEEUGE post !

Never mind it was very navel gazy and MEish 

In brief then,

HUGe hugs to Jayne and Dawn on 2ww torture.

Good luck to all of you 

Maz - hope beautiful treasured bubba is on it's way any hour soon    

Many congrats to Jo, Jannie and Donna - huurraayy !!

Vonnie - can you croon 'Edelweiss' while tramping up huge mountains in your broken in comfyboots ? 

We have been having big thinks about what to do with whole family /IF thing. Still have not decided but have to redo day 3 tests because FSH fine but oestrodiol too high to cycle- still don't know if we will even if hormones are ok - very ambivalent about speding 10k + on something that is more likely to cause us great pain rather than work. Looking into adoption and also have frosties at ERI too. DH is being magical and I love him more than ever through all this ( oops pass the sick bag .... )
Enjoying needle-free legs and enjoying myself boozing and enjoying life in the sun

big hugs and good luck to you all fab FFs

love mimou x x x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

In rewriting I forgot to say to Jan that I hope you are able to come to a decision - sounds like you maybe already have. What terrible dilemmas you are facing. I really hope another donor come along at a better time for you. Good luck with your busy time and hope your Dad is doing well.  x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- woohoo and boohoo at the same time- why is life so [email protected]@dy frustrating  Do you know for sure your Dad is CMV-ve? Just a thought that his GP could test him given the circumstances. Would you be able to donate marrow to him if needed- take it you know you're a match?What a hard choice for you  but you need to be all round comfortable with your decision and there will be another donor I'm sure of it.When will you get ankle results?   

jayne- loads of time yet hon   don't know how you're keeping it together  being happy  to be PUPO is a great way to be- really helped me last time. Its all we've got so far so make the most of it- I so hope this works for you.

dawn- how's you today? over the shock of being pupo yet? I think you should be reclining on a chaise longue with a blanket over your legs when viewers come round- after all you deserve the special treatment  

vonnie-are you planning a nice walk at the weekend then? whats the weather forecast?

caroline anne- new leather sofa bed sounds the biz- know what you mean about the money-its amazing how blase you become 

kirsty- fingers crossed for ovulation for you - shame you're having pain though  I'm patiently waiting my first AF since m/c and drugs- at week 6 now and no idea what body is doing- certainly not normal 

ok maz- what have you tried? are you up to  ? curries? a good telling to baby? you must be fed up poor girl- all will be revealed   

anyone else for  meeting next week?

Solicitor phoned to day to tell us the move in date for the new house has been postponed by 12 days which leaves us homeless and with a potential bill for £2k for storage and finding somewhere to stay- very annoyed  
dx

oh we crossed- mimou- hope the day 3 tests are ok and will help you make a decision.

kat-bloomin computers/connections


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just on for a quickie (ooh er Mrs)

Doodler, have you signed the missives yet? Do the sellers not have to compensate you?  We just stored our stuff in Stuart's sister's garage for a couple of weeks once.  If I had a garage, I'd offer you it but living in a terrace, I don't.  I do have a driveway, but I think your good stuff might get nicked      

Mimou, I totally understand what you're saying about deciding to spend money on something that causes stress and might not work.  I am so not a gambler (unlike Stuart who likes betting on the horses and the footy) and it feels really weird spending £3500 on something that really doesn't have good odds.  It's good that you've been looking at all your options though, so you can come to an informed choice.  I agree about going through this brings you closer as a couple.  I hope that whatever path you decide to take it is a successful and fun filled one.  

Katerina, great to hear from you.  My broadband has been playing up to and it really drives you mad, doesn't it not being able to just go online whenever you want.  I've been on the phone to SKY constantly so here's hoping that both yours and mine get better soon  

Jan, oh my goodness, what a difficult time you are having     I wish it were different for you.  As you say, your dad is real and here and your potential donor only that potential...maybe you could talk to a doc or embryologist about all the implications and you could still consider this?  Are you having the donor cycle at Edinburgh?  If it's not rude to ask...do you pay for both your own cycle and the donors? or does it work some other way?  I hope that your leg is okay too.    I would never tell the hospital that I've done the tests.  What they get told is on a need to know basis   although I'll tell them whatever the pee stick result is on Tuesday morning.  I'll admit to that.  I have my neurology appointment on Tuesday morning which was supposed to be when the whole IVF thing was over so I want to be able to tell my neurologist whether the likelyhood is whether I'm preggers or not that way, we can make a decision about epilepsy medication.  

Vonnie, where are you thinking of going walking at the weekend?  I remember one of our training walks for our Duke of Edinburgh Award, we did the five peaks of the Pentlands.  We started at Bonaley which has a really steep start, there I was with a huge rucksack on my back in full walking gear with tears in my eyes at the steep start and everyone was out in their stilettos going for a leasurely Sunday stroll before heading to Floterston for a spot of lunch! (sorry for all the dodgy spelling)

Elaine, how's you?  Glad you're getting another scan.  I hope you get to see lots of detail.  Sounds very exciting  

Kirsty, we're a funny bunch aren't we....being pleased to be in pain as it probably means something is happening     I hope it going great guns inside and you get the result you want soon  

Maz, I'm not surprised you're going demented.  How knacked are you?  Are you getting out and about or staying in feeling a bit tired?  I hope D day is soon....  

Dawn, hows the 2ww going?  when is test day for you?  I'm not sure as it was a wee frostie cycle   For me, on one hand I just want it to be Tuesday so I can know for sure (even though it would mean bypassing my birthday on Sunday) so it feels like it's dragging however on the other hand, I've had lots to do re essay and seeing people and shopping etc that it has gone really quick.  My eye has been focused on today as in my head today is the last day that implantation would happen (8 days post fertilisation) so I kind of feel that we're on the home straight...we'll see

Caroline Anne, I agree about 1. getting a nice new sofa and 2. getting to the point you think why the hell not    Although I think Stuart's a bit to much like that!    He's been eying up new sunglasses for ages.  He saw a very nice (expensive) pair but they were in John Lewis so I said he could put them on the account.  Why not?  means I won't feel guilty when I put the odd pot of face cream on it  

Donna and Jannie, looking forward to hearing ALL you news  

Okay, now I'm panicking that I try to post this, I'll lose it...well here goes...

have a great day everyone.  Nearly the weekend  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Wow we were chatty yesterday.

Mimou, completely know where you are coming from as its so much up-heaval and stress for something that might not work.  Like you I have started to consider adoption but DH is perhaps so keen on that idea, anyway I hope you are doing okay and all the luck in the world for whatever you decided to do.

Jan,     for you.  Thinking of you, as Jayne says could you speak to the hospital to get their advice on what to do?

Doodler, bummer about the additional 12 days, could you store it in a pals garage?

Jayne, how u doing?  Haven't decided on what to do at the weekend, will wait and see what the weather does but if its nice I think we might head to the Pentlands and do the little walk beside the Flotterstone, perhaps even stop in for a soda and lime afterwards if I'm feeling adventurous and naughty.

Dawn, how you getting on on your 2ww?

Anyway just heading off the meet DH as he's got a hospital appt, nothing serious he's got a ganglion on his wrist so we're are going to see about getting it removed.  

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

You are a chatty bunch!!

You'll never guess what - we've sold our house!!   Had 2 viewings on Tuesday night and both put in offers yesterday, we've accepted one and they've had a survey done already!  Still in shock form things moving so fast, especially as our new house isn't ready until October.  But glad that we don't have to keep the house in show home condition for ages - not that we don't live like that already  

Jo - great to hear from you, don't worry about not getting on sooner, I'm sure Cameron is keeping you busy!  

Doodler - like the idea of lying up on a chaise long, while having viewers round - pity it can't be sipping a glass of fizzy!    DH has been great in the last few weeks, so have told him he'll need to keep it up for the next 9 months, and beyond!  Sorry about your delay in moving, would offer you my garage, but it's full of all the stuff I've decluttered from the house!  Meet up sounds fab, I can do next Mon, Tues or Wed, but probably not the following week as I'm testing a week on Tuesday!  

Elaine - Thanks for your crossed fingers on the house viewings - seem to have worked, so hoping you'll have then crossed for my 2ww as well    Thanks for the Q10 advice.  Glad you've got a bit more energy, and hope that the indigestion eased off - isn't that a sign of a hairy baby?    My SIL had it with both her prgs, and both girls had thick head of dark hair.  Glad you got a 20 week scan, hope you get to see lots more detail - are you going to find out the baby's sex?

AnneS - Well done DH on the leather sofa, hop it arrives before your parents turn up!  Like your idea about a meet up in May and June - could do with a bit of a social life myself!  How's the d/r going?

Jayne - well if thats a quickie, I wouldn't like to see a long post!!  How did you get on spending you're birthday money?  Any nice plans for Sunday?  I know what you mean about wanting Tues to be hear, although I'm meaning a week on Tuesday which is when I test.  You're on the home straight now, and I'm sure embies are snuggled in and and you'll be getting a surprise with you pee sticks very soon       

Kirsty - good news on the Clomid front, hope the pee test comfirm things for you - keeping fingers crossed for this cycle    Can i ask you which  you go to?  I've always fancied it, but never got round to looking into it further.

Maz - Hope you're not going too loopy  , and are finding things to do with your time.  If not, I've got a few boxes to pack if you fancy it!!    Hoping bubba makes an appearance soon  

Vonnie - glad the blisters are healing.  The Flotterstone Inn is a great place to have a soda & lime, after your walk, hope the weather brightens up for you.

Jan - can't believe your in this situation   I hope the Drs are able to advice you about the best course of action, and you're able to make a decision you and DH are happy with.  Can't believe you discussed this with us, before DH  .  Will be thinking of you

Mimou - good to ear from you - needlefree and boozing in the sun sounds like a great combination, enjoy it  .  You're so right about spending the money with no guarantees, seems such a strange concept to non-IF people!  I'm sure which ever options you and DH choose will work out for you, you guys deserve it.  

Katerina - how you doing hun?  Did you enjoy your bath?  Think you deserve it with all the rushing round you've been doing.   Do you have a date for d/r yet?  Can't remember if you've started yet?

 and   to everyone I've missed.  Off to do some work - supposed to be 'working from home' for a couple of days, but not been doing much so far!!

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there!
Sorry I have not been posting lately - been really tied up with studying.  Thats me off work now until after the exams - thought I would take a moment to post.  I have been reading all the posts every day as always - so much going on!

Jayne - cant believe the 2ww has gone so quickly - will be thinking of you and sending you lots of    for Tuesday.  

Jan - so sorry to read your post - really feel for you at the moment - you are right that you have to put your dad first - he is here - I am sure that the right donor will come along and that the doctors can advise you on what to do.  

Dawn - congrats on selling your house! Its such a bad time just now for selling - that is fab news - must be a real relief - will be sending you lots of happy thoughts for a week on Tuesday and hope it goes in fast for you.

Donna and Jannie - congratulations!  Really pleased to hear your news.
Maz - as the other girls have said, looking forward to reading a post from you on here soon with your news...

Doodler - sorry your move date has been changed - typical!  Hope you will manage to find a solution for your 12 days out of your house - and storage....

Elaine - hope you are keeping well and that you are as lucky as Dawn with your house selling...... hope you manage to stay relaxed through the whole thing - its always very stressful.

Mimou - know you were talking about adoption route - we went down that route first years ago before we were told about sperm retrieval and had been told that reversal woudl not work.  not sure if told the long story on here but we were very unlucky with the social worker we got - but were both really wanting to adopt and give a child a happy home - think we were just unlucky and would definitely still recommend it, if that was something you were considering.  

Sorry - going to do a little "me" post very quickly.  Been trying to call the hospital number all week as wanted to confirm my tx was booked.  Sorry in advance for tmi but I just happened to mention that my April period did not come until beginning of May and wanted to ask if my next period would be classed as my May period or June period - if it did not appear until beginning of June...... It turns out that I have to come in for the dummy transfer on my next period - providing it is the last week in May/first week in June.  Does anyone know if that is right?  I am just afraid that she has misunderstood me and thought we were meant to start tx in June.....  sorry this is looking confusing.
Anyway - it has jolted me a bit as my exams are on 2nd and 3rd June so really not good timing - but excited at the same time - if in fact that is what I have to do......  oh well, off now for 3 weeks for study leave and going down to london to DP's mum tomorrow night until Tuesday.  
Its a nice thought to think that it may be happening sooner than we thought.......

Sorry for no personals to everyone - hi to Jo, Kirsty, Katerina, vonnie and everyone else.

Best get back to the books!!

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Hannah

Good to hear from you  .

By the sound of things, you need to phone in with you next period - whenever that is.  As you're having treatment in July, they actually see you to start things in June.  They will then give you a date to come in for a scan within 5 days of you starting your period, so should be able to fit around your exams.   As you're a beginner in all this, they'll do a dummy run with a catheter, like the ones they'll use for your embryo transfer, to make sure they can pass it through the neck of the womb.  But don't worry about it too much, there are lots of shapes and sizes of catheter they can use, and this only take a minute.

They should then take you through the drugs and send you home with a lovely bag of needles and drugs for you to start injecting on day 21 or 23 of your cycle.

You'll down regulate for about 2 weeks, then they'll bring you in for a baseline scan to check that the drugs have worked.  If no, you can d/r for another week, but if so, they'll start you on the happy hormones!  These will stimulate you're ovaries and make a nice lining for embies to go snuggle into.  You'll be stimming for between 10-14 days, and they'll get you in a couple of time to check how you are getting on.  Then fingers crossed you'll be in for a EC, and then 2-3 days later your ET, then the joys of the 2ww!!  

That's a very basic run through, but if you've got any more questions just let us know.

Hope you can manage to fit in some studying while in London  , good luck with all you exams.

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dawn
Thanks so much for that post.  It was really informative.  Always feel so silly being a newby to all this and asking loads of questions - and the nurse runs through it all so quickly!!  That was really helpful so that I know where I am.  

Just about to run out the door to pick up DP and drive down to London so was great to get your email before I shut off PC.

So pleased to have found this site and all of you guys.  Could not have gone through this without you all.

Hope the 2ww is going okay and thanks again for the info!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the sunshine.  

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
don't know where the time has gone!

For a meet up- how about Tues at 6pm at Cramond Brig? If its nice we can sit out ( I'll bring Max in the car )and they do italian food I think. All and any welcome- for the newer girls we have a  wee informal get together now and then- sometimes with lots and sometime just with one or two depending on who can make it. I can vouch for the others not having two heads 

ebony- good luck with your exams  we're a right bunch here for having extra pressures on top of the tx but it probably helps distract us  Glad Dawn sorted you out - feel free to ask questions anytime- we were all newbies once.If they happened to scan you on day 1 or 2 of your period, its possible to start d/r then but most people start on day 21 ish of that cycle. I think you've got  a great chance of tx working since neither of you appears to be infertile as such  I'd be interested to hear your experiences of the adoption process- you could maybe personal message me?

dawn- how are you bearing up? great news about your house sale-thats even faster than us  you must have dusted more than me  One less thing to worry about   I hate keeping the house  super clean and tidy( the hard part for me!) for viewings. That was a great long post- I'm just not up to it these days  heads mush and keep forgetting where everyones at so girls forgive me.

mimou- sorry hon - forgot to post you   Its a big decision whether to keep having tx and where to have it. When you're looking into  the very expensive clinics its even tougher.I think the question to ask yourself is if you stopped now would you have regrets later at not trying other options, but just because there are other options out there doesn't mean you need to do them. Very personal choice.I can't quite recall how many cycles you've had but I would say give tx at least 3 go's if you can. You haven;t had a good experiences with the staff so maybe you could move your frosties to Dundee or Glasgow? The fact that they were good enough quality to freeze has to be a good sign.

Jayne- thanks for the offer of your drive for storing our stuff 

Yesterday, after a week of posturing, the vendor has said they will come up from London to empty the small stuff out the new house leaving his solicitor to organise a house clearance for for the big stuff which may or may not happen by the time we move in on the 30th since they've agreed the original dates. So now the worry is the house may still be full of furniture while our removers are trying to cram our stuff into a smaller house with no garage( our garage is crammed here with business stuff and windsurfing gear)  I suppose I'd better get packing....
dx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope the rain isn't ruinning your Saturdays? Its making me feel better about having to go to a boring meeting all day 

I don't think i can make the meet up on Tuesday but i'll come if work unexpectedly falls off! Have fun - i ate at the Cramond Brig a couple of months ago and it was nice. Great hot chocolate 

Caroline Anne - how's your down-regging going? Hope its not making you feel rotten    When are you back in for a scan?

Mimou - lovely to hear from you, and have every sympathy with your dilemma. There are no easy/guaranteed options in this game . I wonder how long and difficult pursuing adoption could be (tho' i'll definitely try it if i have to ) , but I remember your comment about the boy at school who said no-one wanted him, and if your heart was in it it might be the right choice? 

Jayne - how are you hun? Good luck with those tests and hoping that little embie is tsicking nicely. Its not over till test day   

Dawn - hope you're feeling okay. Those embies WILL be doing their stuff and sticking nicely   . Congrats on the house sale, that's great and takes a lot of worry away.

Hannah - keep those questions coming! I find it very reassuring to try and work out possible timetables for txt to try and keep work/other commitments under control. You'll be cycling in no time! The dummy transfer isn't anything to worry about - you hardly notice it after the scan 

Better go and get into meeting mode (its a charity I volunteer for not work, but I've done it for 4 years and I've rather had enough of it 

ps - spotted on another thread that things seem to be happening for Maz so hopefully we'll have more baby news soon! Are we betting for a boy? I had heard that ICSI/IVF produce _slightly_ more boys than nature, but we seem to be proving that 

all the best

K xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls!

Where's the sunshine!! I've just bought a nice, new whirly gig and went to the trouble of putting it in concrete in the garden and, in Musselburgh anyway, its raining!  Was looking forward to putting a whole load of washing out!!  

Doodler - great to hear you have dates fixed up for house move.  In any move you wonder where/how all the stuff goes away...but it does!!   

Dawn - Congrats on house sale!! A nice new home for you both   loads of     and sticky vibes for a week on Tuesday

Vonnie - Hey, hon hows you doing  

Hannah - Even second time around I still feel a newby and head is mush after discussion with nurses    

Jayne - Thinking of you on   and hoping for BFP on Tuesday. I'm sure those embies are nice and snuggled in their new home sending loads of   

Mimou - Loved what you said about needle free legs and boozing and enjoying in the sun!!    for you and DH and the decisions you are making. x

Jan - Sorry to hear your news and difficult decisions to make   

I've just realised that I have scan for new cycle of ICSI when AF arrives at end of month but I'm in Glasgow with work for a couple of nights and really cant get out of it.   Not going to worry, I'll sort it when it happens.

I've bought co-enzyme Q10, Zinc, pregnacare and selenium but was wondering what the dose was for co-enzyme Q10 as it says 1 tablet (30mg) a day.  Is it more than that?  Any other supplements for prep?  Whats the best thing for DH?  When should you start taking them??

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Not quite decided but could be the Cavalry Club for curry for us tonight! Yum.

love
Helen
ps meet on Tuesday sounds good.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon Girls,

Looks as if a walk is off the menu today since its a bit wet and don't want to get my new shoes dirty!!

Dawn - Congratulations on your house sale, have you bought a new one? Sticky vibes and   for a week on Tuesday

Helen, I'm taking the same combination of vitamins as you, taking a higher dose of co-enzyme 10 as I think Zita West recommended 90mg but not sure.  As for DH I've got him taking welmanns, zinc, vit c and co-enzyme 10 as well, it sounds as if you've got everything covered and so I would start taking them now, when is your tx again?

Hannah - Glad to hear your all set for tx, I was to same when I started regarding with so many questions.

Jayne - How you getting on hunny, hope the re-writes are going okay.  

Not got much planned for this weekend, think I might see what I need to buy for holiday and perhaps give the old wardrobe and dreadin gadget cupboard a clean.

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140921.new#new


----------

